# Ohio Rut Update Board 2019



## Tiggie_00

Welcome to the Ohio Rut Update Board 2019-2020. Let's have an awesome year. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/huntingandtrappingregulations


----------



## The Phantom

Retired July 1st. Should be able to spend a few hours in the woods this year!


----------



## rellim33

The Phantom said:


> Retired July 1st. Should be able to spend a few hours in the woods this year!


congrats on your retirement & thanks for your service!


----------



## nomansland

The Phantom said:


> Retired July 1st. Should be able to spend a few hours in the woods this year!


Consider me jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

In again this year! Even with the raised prices on tags that caused fb to implode for a few days


----------



## glassguy2511

Anyone seeing any chasing, fresh scrapes or rubs yet?

LOL. Cant wait until bow season officially gets here. I for one am ready for some cool crisp mornings and wonderful changing of foliage color here in beautiful southern Ohio.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Just so happens a friend of a friend of a uncles sister was driving by a highway and 3 bucks were locked down on a doe. IT'S ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I will be hunting Ohio this year. In for the updates!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

54 days until Ohio deer season opens. Counting down.


----------



## JesseSonntag

Cant wait for archery season to get here!!!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Probably will spend more time in PA and Illinois than here in my home state,that has been the trend the last few years


----------



## RH1

I'm counting down the days. Hopefully I'm recovered enough from this broken ankle to get up and down my stands


----------



## mtn3531

Tag. I'm in again. Archery elk and deer already opened out this way, at least in Utah. Idaho and Wyoming next weekend but looking forward to hunting with friends and family again in Ohio in November. Is it too early to rattle? Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

In. Hoping we get some nice fall weather this year instead of it being hot till mid November.


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Tag. I'm in again. Archery elk and deer already opened out this way, at least in Utah. Idaho and Wyoming next weekend but looking forward to hunting with friends and family again in Ohio in November. Is it too early to rattle? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Never to early to rattle....


Tim


----------



## heli-m hunter

In for the info again this year


----------



## tyepsu

Found a buck I'm going to try my best to get.


----------



## Kee Kee Run

Great buck. Good luck.


----------



## mtn3531

Here's one of my target deer. As always, he'll probably be on the other side of the county when I'm in the tree.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

He has the same genetics as the buck I killed last year. Short G2s, short brows, but inline points out front side by side. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

tyepsu said:


> View attachment 6910289
> 
> View attachment 6910291
> 
> 
> Found a buck I'm going to try my best to get.


I like those kickers on the left side. That's a great looking buck

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

one target








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nothing really big on my camera yet but I only checked 1


----------



## [email protected]

That is a stud of a deer!


----------



## tyepsu

A few others I wouldn't mind getting a closer look at .


----------



## mtn3531

Few more pics









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Just ordered some new covert dark LTE cell cameras. Can’t wait to see what monster will be waiting on me. Love Ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Got this dude....hes a slammer








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HAPPY DAD

I reckon I will be with the bushwhackers out on public again this year. I love Ohio but land is sure hard to come by.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Good luck out there fellas


----------



## ohiobucks

I've only got one camera hung, I'm running behind this year...but I do have one nice one on a regular basis (for now)


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I've only got one camera hung, I'm running behind this year...but I do have one nice one on a regular basis (for now)
> 
> View attachment 6915323


Man, that's a Knox Co stud fo sho! Hope to see that hero pic this year!!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt

I’m in


----------



## 1sawtooth

New Covert dark LTE just arrived. Cat was first capture. Lol









Looks like it works so will deploy today. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohiobbc123

I'll add the the preseason hype! Here are some bucks we'll be chasing on our farm in highland county this year









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Had this guy just show up


----------



## Regohio

The Phantom said:


> Retired July 1st. Should be able to spend a few hours in the woods this year!


Great Work Phantom...I retired 26 July after 38 Years Air Force! THIS IS OUR YEAR!

But, I did go back for one more year as Contractor!

TIGGIE...send us retired Air Force guys a couple big bucks!


----------



## jimmyfunk60

In to see the hero pics... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I watched 2 really nice bucks last night in our field. Both were rubbed clean. Its close now guys


----------



## IClark

Finally found this thread. I'm in. I got a few nice bucks I might be chasing this year. No real slammers at this point though.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Finally found this thread. I'm in. I got a few nice bucks I might be chasing this year. No real slammers at this point though.


Knew you'd make it lol. They sell that property next to your spot yet? I haven't been down that way in a few weeks. Maaaaaaan, I'd love to have the funds to pick that up!!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rutbuster

Im in for 2019 season


----------



## mtn3531

Getting closer









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Can't wait for the season to start. We have a few decent bucks on cam so far.


----------



## Hammer-ed

As we get closer to another season, i always set and gather my thoughts from the previous year as to the ups and downs that every hunter does! These are the memories that we as Americans get to cherish with our friends, families now and forever! As it was once said "the best part of hunting and fishing was thinking about going and talking about it after you returned." 
Here is to all good luck and safe hunting for this soon to be wild but fun 2019 season!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Knew you'd make it lol. They sell that property next to your spot yet? I haven't been down that way in a few weeks. Maaaaaaan, I'd love to have the funds to pick that up!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Yeah you and me both! I know the owners of the land and from what I'm hearing the one brother bought the other brother out and they're going to keep it in the family. We'll see though.


----------



## Bobsfriend

Seen a 120's chasing yesterday.


----------



## 1sawtooth

You mean running from something? Lol

Little early for breeding season I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Yeah you and me both! I know the owners of the land and from what I'm hearing the one brother bought the other brother out and they're going to keep it in the family. We'll see though.


That's waaaay better than selling to someone who will just parcel it out. I hope it all works out for them.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

A lot of fields didn't get planted this year. I have beans and corn around me. Hope the boys head this way when they get hungry!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> That's waaaay better than selling to someone who will just parcel it out. I hope it all works out for them.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


absolutely!!!


----------



## Hammer-ed

With one of the worst planting and growing seasons here in Ohio that has caused some farmers to plant later than usual crops, which in return could cause for a later than usual harvest season. This could really affect those mid-to-late October hunts. Or it could lead to a lot more deep woods hunting...Around here there are several fields that have produced great hunting results in years past, this year set empty of any corn or bean crops! Trail cameras are showing little to no activity compared to years past! Hopefully my approach with moving more stands to thicker cover towards the acorns and thick cover are the right move, without pressuring the bedding areas to much.! 
What do you guys think and what are you guys seeing in your crop fields this year?


----------



## RH1

I've got a couple decent bucks coming to the standing corn every night.


----------



## Meat

Back for another year. Good luck to all you guys. Here's hoping the temps start to drop soon.

Meat


----------



## cgs1967

Tagged. Going to have to decide whether to hunt the first or second week of November. I hunt in Guersey county just outside of Newcomerstown.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

cgs1967 said:


> Tagged. Going to have to decide whether to hunt the first or second week of November. I hunt in Guersey county just outside of Newcomerstown.


I'm hunting the second week in Gallia County. 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdork

Good Mornin from Trumbull county


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Good luck


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Can’t wait till the 28th! Good luck all!


----------



## arrowflinger79

I pulled my card yesterday and finally got something worth thinking about. This guy showed up yesterday at 10:50 and was in front of my camera for about 10 minutes.


----------



## arrowflinger79

A lot of the corn is already coming down around me and it has started pushing the deer into the woods. Here are a few more that have started to show over the last couple weeks.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Is BBD1984 still AWOL from last year?


----------



## hdrking2003

Lol. Maybe from this thread, but he's still lurking. His profile says last activity was 9/14. Hopefully he picked up a few things in the off-season, and is ready to start fresh this year. No hard feelings 

BTW, what the hell are you doing up so early Palm??? Lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> Lol. Maybe from this thread, but he's still lurking. His profile says last activity was 9/14. Hopefully he picked up a few things in the off-season, and is ready to start fresh this year. No hard feelings
> 
> BTW, what the hell are you doing up so early Palm??? Lol


Drivin truck brother gotta be in Bingamton,NY by 8:30,everyday this week.i saw he was lurking,thought maybe he would come out of retirement


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Drivin truck brother gotta be in Bingamton,NY by 8:30,everyday this week.i saw he was lurking,thought maybe he would come out of retirement


I was just finishing up another 12 hour shift myself. Hope all those miles pay well for ya, lol! Be safe out on the road bro!


----------



## cgs1967

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I'm hunting the second week in Gallia County.
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Very cool. Good luck to you.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Lol. Maybe from this thread, but he's still lurking. His profile says last activity was 9/14. Hopefully he picked up a few things in the off-season, and is ready to start fresh this year. No hard feelings
> 
> BTW, what the hell are you doing up so early Palm??? Lol


A crossbow maybe? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

I'm going to watch the weather but hoping it's cool out the first week of November.


----------



## Trapper Fred

Getting ready for opening day!! I'm in!


----------



## Meat

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Is BBD1984 still AWOL from last year?


I can't click on this thread without thinking of that guy! 

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> A crossbow maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh my! Lol


----------



## IClark

Anybody getting any rain today in the Mount Vernon area. I hunt near Martinsburg but live a couple hours away. Last time I was down my food plots were dreadful. Hoping rain hits soon.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Anybody getting any rain today in the Mount Vernon area. I hunt near Martinsburg but live a couple hours away. Last time I was down my food plots were dreadful. Hoping rain hits soon.


Nothing lately. Like a 40-50% chance on and off today, but going by the past couple months, I wouldn't get my hopes up. Same for the foreseeable future. "Dipping down" into the mid 70's this week then back to mid 80's by the weekend. Another weird batch of seasons for central Ohio. Was nothing but torrential downpours all spring and thru June, then once July hit, I bet we've only had half a dozen days with rain since.


----------



## cgs1967

I'm heading to Ohio for first hunt of the year on October 12th. I'm pumped. Hope it cools off a little.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Nothing lately. Like a 40-50% chance on and off today, but going by the past couple months, I wouldn't get my hopes up. Same for the foreseeable future. "Dipping down" into the mid 70's this week then back to mid 80's by the weekend. Another weird batch of seasons for central Ohio. Was nothing but torrential downpours all spring and thru June, then once July hit, I bet we've only had half a dozen days with rain since.


Yeah it's definitely changed thats for sure. Went from drowning to desert. Never a good balance it seems. Lol


----------



## arrowflinger79

IClark said:


> Yeah it's definitely changed thats for sure. Went from drowning to desert. Never a good balance it seems. Lol


We finally got some rain today but not enough. I think I have only mowed twice over the last 2 months. Everything is dead. The 2 mature trees in my yard have already begun losing their leaves and I cleaned my yard with dead leaves already once. I pulled my card from my cam today and notice trees in the woods are already losing some leaves too. The woods may be pretty visible early this year by the way things look.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck everyone. Haven't pulled any cards yet so no clue what is roaming on the properties I hunt, but can't wait to get out in the woods again and enjoy it all!


----------



## dduff1

In for another season in Tusc and Coshocton counties. Hoping for a bit better luck than last year when Amish guy poached the 227” buck we were hunting.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

dduff1 said:


> In for another season in Tusc and Coshocton counties. Hoping for a bit better luck than last year when Amish guy poached the 227” buck we were hunting.


Ouch, i remember seeng pictures of that buck.


----------



## glassguy2511

From the look of the weather forecast, I probably wont go into the woods until mid October at best other than to change cam cards. This heat is terrible. 

I guess if someone wanted to whack a doe its fine, but if you dont want to make leery a mature buck on your property, stay out. Heck they arent going to move until after dark anyways with the temps in the 80s and even 90s.


----------



## IClark

glassguy2511 said:


> From the look of the weather forecast, I probably wont go into the woods until mid October at best other than to change cam cards. This heat is terrible.
> 
> I guess if someone wanted to whack a doe its fine, but if you dont want to make leery a mature buck on your property, stay out. Heck they arent going to move until after dark anyways with the temps in the 80s and even 90s.


Gotta fill the freezer brother. Killed many does and have seen some decent bucks in the beginning of October. I do agree the movement is minimal but I only got so many days to hunt so I take advantage of every one I can.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

glassguy2511 said:


> From the look of the weather forecast, I probably wont go into the woods until mid October at best other than to change cam cards. This heat is terrible.
> 
> I guess if someone wanted to whack a doe its fine, but if you dont want to make leery a mature buck on your property, stay out. Heck they arent going to move until after dark anyways with the temps in the 80s and even 90s.


My cams say otherwise. I have a few real nice bucks out well before dark in the heat. I'll be out and ready! Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Less than 72 hours!! Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. Not super excited for the predicted warm temperatures, but it will just be nice to be back in a tree. Good luck all, be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Bigdork

My sentiments exactly, super pumped! Less than 48 hours!


----------



## Hammer-ed

With temps for opening day to be in the 90's for at-least the first 5 days of the season and no rain until late next week....I'm just glad that the season is here, one day closer to the action, one day closer to the rut, and one day closer to a freezer full of meat!


----------



## IClark

Hammer-ed said:


> With temps for opening day to be in the 90's for at-least the first 5 days of the season and no rain until late next week....I'm just glad that the season is here, one day closer to the action, one day closer to the rut, and one day closer to a freezer full of meat!


Don't count your deer before their shot!!!!!Lol


----------



## RatsOnGoKarts

these are some darn nice bucks to a Georgia boy like me. Great stuff!


----------



## Hammer-ed

Good point IClark...but nothing wrong with a little positive thinking and hoping though..LOL


----------



## jbark1332

Almost here!!


----------



## irishhacker

jbark1332 said:


> Almost here!!


Its crazy that I still get this excited after all these years.
Its the adult version of the night before Christmas.
My work is suffering today because Im filled with angst an anticipation.


----------



## conservewild

I will gladly pay Ohio for a non res tag very reasonable to hunt both Turkeys and Deer for a non res. It's this money that gives us a voice as hunters. As for the ohio Rut in like all of you eagerly awaiting my few days I can spend in Ohio each fall.


----------



## The Phantom

Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## choppertime

Better have a good supply of ice and a good cooler.....still on the warm side for me


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Definitely going out in the AM, evening will depend on how hot it feels. So excited to just get out there again.


----------



## choppertime

I have a practice stand in the backyard with various targets set up,got up in it at 5am today temperature was 52 when I climbed up felt great but it started getting warmer.....it was a good practice run......might just be morning hunts till the temperature gets to the chilly mark


----------



## Coffindaffer

RatsOnGoKarts said:


> these are some darn nice bucks to a Georgia boy like me. Great stuff!



No kidding! I'm from the Georgia too. If you spend a ton of time hunting in Georgia you MIGHT kill one 150+ deer every 10 years. Assuming you have great property to hunt. 

The northern guys 170+ are our 130+ haha


----------



## RatsOnGoKarts

Coffindaffer said:


> No kidding! I'm from the Georgia too. If you spend a ton of time hunting in Georgia you MIGHT kill one 150+ deer every 10 years. Assuming you have great property to hunt.
> 
> The northern guys 170+ are our 130+ haha


I agree with you there man. Last year I was lucky enough to take a 136” in East GA but that’s the biggest deer that’s came of our small piece of land in 20-30 years...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Am I the first one on stand for the year? Lol. Couldn't sleep so I headed out back early!


----------



## tyepsu

I'm in my closest stand to my house. Got settled in about 620. So far, I've seen a fawn and 3 does, about 300 yards away, in my neighbors bean field


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Slow morning, couple doe at 7. That's been it so far. Plenty of insects though lol


----------



## zjung

Very slow but not surprising. Had a young 6 point come by at about 16 yards. Nothing since 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Hammer-ed said:


> Good point IClark...but nothing wrong with a little positive thinking and hoping though..LOL


Lol. I totally understand!!!


----------



## IClark

Very slow morning for me. I just got up..... Looked out the bathroom window and saw a doe and fawn walking the wood line. Guess they'll get a pass this morning... Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Very slow morning for me. I just got up..... Looked out the bathroom window and saw a doe and fawn walking the wood line. Guess they'll get a pass this morning... Lol


Hahaha, same here. Decided to sit the heat wave out this weekend and spend it at the camper on the river. Probably my last weekend here before I start to hit the woods hard. Brought a couple sets with me in the truck and will probably head out in a few to put them up at one of the farms. Stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## mtn3531

I'm in western Wyoming hunting elk, high today may hit 50 but it's raining and wintery mix. I don't envy you guys putting up with 90 plus degrees in late September. This coming week the highs are going to be mid 40s. I'm ready for some cool weather. Good luck to everyone in the stand this evening. Take a battery powered fan and a mister with you lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampton3

I was in the stand at 6:30 this morning. I got dumped on and didn’t see one deer. Not even on the drive in.


----------



## irishhacker

Scored on a doe at 7:30 am this morning 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Scored on a doe at 7:30 am this morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Congrats irish! Love those opening day freezer fillers! Knox?


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I'm in western Wyoming hunting elk, high today may hit 50 but it's raining and wintery mix. I don't envy you guys putting up with 90 plus degrees in late September. This coming week the highs are going to be mid 40s. I'm ready for some cool weather. Good luck to everyone in the stand this evening. Take a battery powered fan and a mister with you lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good luck mtn! A buddy of mine was chasing elk in Montana this past week, and although he was successful on a nice bull, he was also one of 4 different people who were attacked by a grizzly bear in the past 2 weeks out there. He got lucky. His foot is pretty tore up, and he has some puncture wounds in his thigh. Luckily he was carrying a 45 with him and kept putting rounds on target until the bear decided it wasn't worth his efforts. Said he put the first few shots to the bears dome with almost no reaction at all. Crazy chit! I definitely would've pooped myself lol.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck mtn! A buddy of mine was chasing elk in Montana this past week, and although he was successful on a nice bull, he was also one of 4 different people who were attacked by a grizzly bear in the past 2 weeks out there. He got lucky. His foot is pretty tore up, and he has some puncture wounds in his thigh. Luckily he was carrying a 45 with him and kept putting rounds on target until the bear decided it wasn't worth his efforts. Said he put the first few shots to the bears dome with almost no reaction at all. Crazy chit! I definitely would've pooped myself lol.


They finally found that bear and killed it didn't they? If not, they should. Lots of grizz lovers in these parts, not understanding that those things don't have any fear of humans anymore. Glad he made it out relatively intact, it could have been much worse. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck mtn! A buddy of mine was chasing elk in Montana this past week, and although he was successful on a nice bull, he was also one of 4 different people who were attacked by a grizzly bear in the past 2 weeks out there. He got lucky. His foot is pretty tore up, and he has some puncture wounds in his thigh. Luckily he was carrying a 45 with him and kept putting rounds on target until the bear decided it wasn't worth his efforts. Said he put the first few shots to the bears dome with almost no reaction at all. Crazy chit! I definitely would've pooped myself lol.


Wow man that's crazy stuff. Glad you're buddy survived.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck mtn! A buddy of mine was chasing elk in Montana this past week, and although he was successful on a nice bull, he was also one of 4 different people who were attacked by a grizzly bear in the past 2 weeks out there. He got lucky. His foot is pretty tore up, and he has some puncture wounds in his thigh. Luckily he was carrying a 45 with him and kept putting rounds on target until the bear decided it wasn't worth his efforts. Said he put the first few shots to the bears dome with almost no reaction at all. Crazy chit! I definitely would've pooped myself lol.


When you talk to him again ask him if he was using hardcast loads in his 45 or what. I carry one myself with Buffalo Bore hardcast but I also carry bear spray. The spray is for the bear, the pistol for myself lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> When you talk to him again ask him if he was using hardcast loads in his 45 or what. I carry one myself with Buffalo Bore hardcast but I also carry bear spray. The spray is for the bear, the pistol for myself lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'll ask him fo sho. Not sure if they found the bear or not, but here's a pic of the sign the DNR put up on the public land he was hunting after he got attacked. "DO NOT ENTER..... WOUNDED BEAR"


----------



## hdrking2003

Ironically, here's a pic his buddy took of him a couple days before lol. And the other pics are of his successful harvest. Little good, little bad on the trip lol.


----------



## mtn3531

Well, he got that close to a real one with a story to tell forever. Dang. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Well, he got that close to a real one with a story to tell forever. Dang.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You ain't lying! Here's a bit of the story. Be careful out there mtn!!!!


----------



## Meister

Yikes. Note to self: if you go out west, take the s&w 500.

Back in the blind for the evening.


----------



## Regohio

Hot day in Warren County!


----------



## Meister

Skunked. Good thing I was at home 150 yards behind the house. My stomach ran me out of there 15 minutes too early though. Ughh


----------



## The Phantom

Had one blow at me about 6:30 this morning as I was headed to the stand.
Kicked three nice does up on my way out of the woods about three hours later.


----------



## malo

Had this guy come by but not much else


----------



## RH1

2 small bucks is all I saw this evening


----------



## gwa2712

Hunted the afternoon/evening in Ashland county. Saw ten doe and three nice eight point bucks that will be nice deer next year. Hunted an acorn flat and they were piling in between 4-6 o'clock. Headed out again next week when the cold front hits.


----------



## jhiggs1216

Saw one doe yesterday and nothing so far this morning.


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats irish! Love those opening day freezer fillers! Knox?


Montgomery.....germantown metropark controlled hunt

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Too hot for me still but some shooters coming around during the night.


----------



## irishhacker

Friday is looking good guys... High in the low 60s... low in the 40s.
Vacation day!


----------



## murphy31

Up in Richland county this weekend. Rough, but lastnight in the rain. They were moving. Ofcourse no ones sits the bean field stand and we drive in. 2 giant bucks are standing 40 yards from the stand. That's just how it goes lol


----------



## Hammer-ed

saw four spikes this morning all eating under out of the same feeder. Looks like the 5 to 6 year crop looks to be good   LOL.... The weather needs to improve, i see a big temperature decrease towards the end of the week. Will try and get back out then.


----------



## Bigdork

Really wanted to head out saturday but held off for this weekends suspected cold front


----------



## IClark

Hoping to get out a little on Thursday and Friday morning. Only time I have this week.


----------



## tyepsu

Saturday am saw a fawn and 3 doe, Saturday PM jumped a doe on my way in, yesterday slept in and only hunted the afternoon. Saw a fawn, fork horn and 2 1/2 year old 8 point. Going to head out around 345 to try another spot this afternoon.


----------



## Lorijamie23

I think I am also going to wait for the cooler temps Friday. Good luck to those in the field this week.


----------



## zjung

The deer were moving tonight. Had 7 come in around 6:45. 5 doe and 2 young bucks. The bucks were running the doe around for a bit until one stopped to give me a 21 yard shot.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Buddy dropped a slammer tonight. 80 degrees out. I always laugh when people say it's too hot to hunt.


----------



## irishhacker

Meister said:


> Buddy dropped a slammer tonight. 80 degrees out. I always laugh when people say it's too hot to hunt.


Its not the hunting part... its the recovering of the meat that makes it too hot...


----------



## Bigdork

Congrats Zjung


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Recovering and processing in 80 degrees when you got to be to work early the next morning is the hard part. But I agree, the first week is the best time to get a bruiser before he starts getting pressured and changes his pattern in the early season.


----------



## mtn3531

I'm trying to send you guys some cooler weather. It hasn't broken 50 here since Friday I think. Y'all need these temps instead of that 80-90 deg nonsense. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Missed a doe last night behind my house. She dropped like a ton of bricks at the shot. Oh well, got the miss out of the way.... full steam ahead. Lol


----------



## irishhacker

IClark said:


> Missed a doe last night behind my house. She dropped like a ton of bricks at the shot. Oh well, got the miss out of the way.... full steam ahead. Lol


clean miss = no harm no foul

Good luck next time!


----------



## cgs1967

Opinions needed. Should I hunt the week of November 4th or the 11th?


----------



## 1sawtooth

11th. Red moon week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muzzypower

Nov 11 is a full moon. Go 4th in my opinion


----------



## cgs1967

muzzypower said:


> Nov 11 is a full moon. Go 4th in my opinion


Good to know. They might move more at night and less in the daytime with full moon.


----------



## muzzypower

Based on collar research, night movement is about typical. More movement midday/early afternoon.


----------



## 1sawtooth

muzzypower said:


> Nov 11 is a full moon. Go 4th in my opinion


Normally your right but not on red moon week. Watch and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Missed a doe last night behind my house. She dropped like a ton of bricks at the shot. Oh well, got the miss out of the way.... full steam ahead. Lol


Chit happens brotha! Blame it on the heat, lol. It won't happen twice!


----------



## mtn3531

Heat rises, his arrow got caught in the thermals and floated right over its back lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Heat rises, his arrow got caught in the thermals and floated right over its back lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I knew it! Lmao


----------



## Regohio

Just had 3 does walk past at 25 yards in my Backyard...maybe they will start moving a little?


----------



## muzzypower

0h you must be referring to the blood moon/mercury transit on nov 11-12?


----------



## Hammer-ed

Hunted yesterday evening temperature was in the 80s all evening and then the wind started picking up and gust were 20 to 30 mph. Figured it was time to get out of the stand, hopefully this cold front moving in tonight should make setting in a stand more joyful.


----------



## Hampton3

So..... as a novice hunter, will this 25 degree drop in temp get the deer up and moving around? I’ve only got 30 acres of timber to hunt. Thinking about going down tomorrow morning. But don’t want to blow it up before the rut.


----------



## cgs1967

Just booked my hotel for November, 7-13th. Hopefully, we will have a cold front with the blood moon. Might be really good.


----------



## Schneeder

Hampton3 said:


> So..... as a novice hunter, will this 25 degree drop in temp get the deer up and moving around? I’ve only got 30 acres of timber to hunt. Thinking about going down tomorrow morning. But don’t want to blow it up before the rut.


Yes, dropping temperatures and rising pressure the deer will definitely be up and moving. Especially since it is the first cold front to move through.


----------



## irishhacker

cgs1967 said:


> Just booked my hotel for November, 7-13th. Hopefully, we will have a cold front with the blood moon. Might be really good.


You'll be just in time for lock down!


----------



## mtn3531

irishhacker said:


> You'll be just in time for lock down!


Ha, two years ago I went around Halloween "it'll be on fire they said". It was, hot, dry, no movement, no shooters seen. Last year I was on the farm the week of the 10th. Killed a good buck, but it was the only shooter we saw over 3 properties in a week. I think they lock down in mid October through Christmas lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

mtn3531 said:


> Ha, two years ago I went around Halloween "it'll be on fire they said". It was, hot, dry, no movement, no shooters seen. Last year I was on the farm the week of the 10th. Killed a good buck, but it was the only shooter we saw over 3 properties in a week. I think they lock down in mid October through Christmas lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


For me.. best action is almost always Halloween through 11-10


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Ended up getting a pretty good one on the evening of the 30th. Up roaming around pretty early considering the heat.


----------



## hdrking2003

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6946117
> 
> Ended up getting a pretty good one on the evening of the 30th. Up roaming around pretty early considering the heat.


Wow, that's a hoss! Early season success at it's finest, congrats man!!


----------



## matthunts8

Great buck, regardless of the date!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Heck of a deer!! Congratulations


----------



## 6x5BC

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6946117
> 
> Ended up getting a pretty good one on the evening of the 30th. Up roaming around pretty early considering the heat.


Great buck! Congrats ! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Saturday should be awesome!


----------



## skyleralan

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6946117
> 
> Ended up getting a pretty good one on the evening of the 30th. Up roaming around pretty early considering the heat.


Mass monster! Congrats, any history or early season pattern on this guy?


----------



## survivalistd

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 6946117
> 
> Ended up getting a pretty good one on the evening of the 30th. Up roaming around pretty early considering the heat.


That's a beast great job..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Jack The Ripper are you Calvin with the Wayne County Massasouras buck? Saw that on Facebook.


----------



## puckwert23

Great deer, congrats. A stud for sure!!


----------



## Sasamafras

Made it out this am. Seen 5 deer by 8, only thing in bow range was a doe I messed up on. Did see a nice buck bed at 200 yards in crp tho.

Should be start of a good weekend, but this is the only time I can hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Ed91Cummins said:


> Jack The Ripper are you Calvin with the Wayne County Massasouras buck? Saw that on Facebook.


I guess. I heard about it getting posted on there and with the wrong county.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

skyleralan said:


> Mass monster! Congrats, any history or early season pattern on this guy?



He’s been around previous years. Always had mass and was a clean 10 but really was not anything spectacular. Luckily he got enough age and was able to do something cool with his rack.


----------



## kragan16

Good luck fellow hunters! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

Hampton3 said:


> So..... as a novice hunter, will this 25 degree drop in temp get the deer up and moving around? I’ve only got 30 acres of timber to hunt. Thinking about going down tomorrow morning. But don’t want to blow it up before the rut.


Yes. Drops in temperatures will get them on their feet. Considering the temps dropped overnight I think tomorrow morning would be ideal with temps dropping down in the upper 40s.

Then it gets warm again with another drop on Monday night.


----------



## The Phantom

Great deer Jack.

Went out this morning, saw nothing.


----------



## 1sawtooth

On way to farm now for a long weekend hunt. Can’t wait to enjoy some nice cooler weather as it’s been hot as heck here in the south. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

Jack The Ripper said:


> I guess. I heard about it getting posted on there and with the wrong county.


My grapevine said a county east of Knox


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> My grapevine said a county east of Knox


My grapevine died 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> My grapevine died
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hopefully you got to make some wine first!


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## billhalljr

Got my oldest Deonte in tree tonight. Already had mink + fox pass by. Forgot shoes/boots so if he sticks one tonight it could get interesting!








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

billhalljr said:


> Got my oldest Deonte in tree tonight. Already had mink + fox pass by. Forgot shoes/boots so if he sticks one tonight it could get interesting!
> View attachment 6947013
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


No worries...The Romans took over half the world in sandals!!! Enjoy the hunt...Tomorrow morning should be awesome!!!


----------



## Dawitner

Cooler here today for sure. Out of commission this year, ripped off my bicep tendon. Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## Meister

Got my 4 year old in the blind tonight. This is the second time. Much more prepared with snacks and tablet.. lol


----------



## 1sawtooth

You guys see much tonight? Totally dead where I was


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## survivalistd

Meister said:


> Got my 4 year old in the blind tonight. This is the second time. Much more prepared with snacks and tablet.. lol


Priceless what a great experience..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

In the tree for 5 hours tonight and saw one chipmunk... not was I was hoping for. Expected tonight to be pretty good. Oh well... that's hunting, right?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

1sawtooth said:


> You guys see much tonight? Totally dead where I was


Saw 17 in Licking county.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yep that’s hunting. My moon guide says today would suck but thought cooler weather might trump it. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tyepsu

I saw 13 doe, not a single buck. Nothing closer than 75 yards. Will be out again in the morning.


----------



## callmin

Saw 4 bucks and doe with a button buck. Lots of sparring that turned into some pretty good pushing and shoving. 2 bucks were 1.5 years old another was 2.5 and a 3.5. The 2.5 seemed to be the bully he was knocking heads with every deer he got close to. Very good first sit. Gonna take the rattling antlers with me today


----------



## 1sawtooth

Great morning guys now just need a big buck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IrishHunter1

2 does with 2 fawns each. Spike 4 following but keeping his distance in Knox.


----------



## birddog1

No deer yet in Carroll County but about 2 dozen turkey


----------



## 1sawtooth

Ended up seeing 6 does this am in my buck spot. Most I ever seen there in a single sit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sjj1856

Killed a doe this morning. Lots of pics of bucks near the stand I was in this morning but none of then showed up. Back in the same stand now. If nothing shows up tonight I'll have to wait until next weekend. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Got 2 does out now. Man this has been a doe weekend. Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## irishhacker

Nothing moving yet in Montgomery county 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Great Day in Warren County! Saw nothing on way to Lease (30 Min drive) I figured great nothings moving. Jumped a couple on 1.5 mile walk in. Then saw 2 Bucks (1 a shooter 10 point I have pics of and the other a little punk buck) Also saw 11 Does. Weird part is over half the deer were all my themselves! Then I took a walk to scout old spot...rubs all over near an Oak Thicket! 

If the season is anything like today ALL WILL BE WELL!!!!

Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------



## Imalt94

Looking for some advice guys. My house sits pretty close to the middle of our farm and is surround by fields. The only way to get to any of my stands is walking thru an open bean/corn field to get to the woods. Almost every morning I hunt the deer are in the fields before daylight and I spook them out when walking in. Should I even bother hunting mornings?lol


----------



## Sammymusi

Go in after day light.. may not be a bad option..


----------



## mtn3531

In my experience deer act way differently in the dark than they do after it gets daylight. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Imalt94 said:


> Looking for some advice guys. My house sits pretty close to the middle of our farm and is surround by fields. The only way to get to any of my stands is walking thru an open bean/corn field to get to the woods. Almost every morning I hunt the deer are in the fields before daylight and I spook them out when walking in. Should I even bother hunting mornings?lol


I would not hunt mornings at a place like that. The only way I would do that is drive your truck in very early at dark. Hopefully you can park it in a out of sight some place. But if you have another place to hunt your best option is to stay away of morning hunts there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## irishhacker

1sawtooth said:


> I would not hunt mornings at a place like that. The only way I would do that is drive your truck in very early at dark. Hopefully you can park it in a out of sight some place. But if you have another place to hunt your best option is to stay away of morning hunts there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have has some success having someone drive me in on a truck or farm equipment that deer are used to


----------



## Hammer-ed

hunted yesterday evening a little windy. No deer movement but the leaves are starting to fall for better visibility.


----------



## AmishMan007

Hello all! Looking forward to getting out in the next couple weeks! Hopefully I can actually drop something this year. Last year I got married on October 12th (not the best timing for bow season, I know lol). This year I should I have more time though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankangler

My first hunt of the year was last night. About 6:00 i had a button buck come by alone. About 10 minutes before shooting light was over, i had a doe come in behind me. I was watching her in the binoculars and heard a grunt. A 2 1/2 year old was pushing her. They both went by me at 5 yards, and he had his nose right on her tail the entire time. I'll be sitting in the same stand again tonight. The east wind is the best wind for this setup.


----------



## hdrking2003

AmishMan007 said:


> Hello all! Looking forward to getting out in the next couple weeks! Hopefully I can actually drop something this year. Last year I got married on October 12th (not the best timing for bow season, I know lol). This year I should I have more time though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I know what you mean, my anny is Oct 14th. Every year, I'm like Who's idea was this anyways??!!! Lol, j/k.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats! I know what you mean, my anny is Oct 14th. Every year, I'm like Who's idea was this anyways??!!! Lol, j/k.


On the 13th when she asks you what tomorrow is this year you can say "Yep, it's Columbus Day!" Then take cover lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> On the 13th when she asks you what tomorrow is this year you can say "Yep, it's Columbus Day!" Then take cover lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


[emoji23]


----------



## Liveblue23

I’m just now getting ready to head out this weekend. I have some deer on cam but they are borderline except for one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> [emoji23]


Or, better yet, tell her it's when the October lull starts officially [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Had an up and down week. My boy smacked one in the shoulder with his crossbow and we didn't recover deer. Pretty sure she's ok. I missed one again on Monday morning. I finally redeemed myself this morning with a nice doe. Deer are moving in my neck of the woods. Saw some real nice 2 year olds and we have a 160 class moving in daylight everyday on cameras. He's going to slip up sometime.


----------



## glassguy2511

I have seen quite a few good bucks taken in the last week which is much more than I normally see in my area so early in the season.

For the life of me I dont know why people go into a place they hunt and start killing does right and left early season. I'm not judging but if you are trying to kill a mature buck, you're basically taking away the reason he would come into your woods once they start pushing does that are coming in. 

Looking back at my hunting property I used to kill a couple of does early season. On those years I had far less buck activity from the end of October through November. Instead of having 8-10 mature does who would eventually come in I only had 5 or 6. That means less does to come in, less does in heat on my property to keep bucks in that range and also when bucks were coming through looking for does, they would not stay in that area as long.

Most years I will get 20 or so bucks on camera between late October and November. So with say 10 mature does, my buck ratio is still very good. After I stopped whacking mature does early season I noticed a few things:

1.) Still had the same amount of bucks coming in during the rut
2.) Out of those bucks the mature and dominant bucks would stay longer. One buck gave me consistent daily pics for almost 2 weeks (170 inch mainframe 10 with a drop).
3.) Had a tremendous amount of chasing and rut activity.

I guess if you are meat hunting it doesnt matter. Yet is kills me when guys say "Must be a trickle rut. I am not seeing any rut activity at all" yet they killed half of their mature does the first month of the season. Why would bucks be coming in to that area if there arent does coming in heat?

Just food for thought. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Hammer-ed

glassguy2511 said:


> I have seen quite a few good bucks taken in the last week which is much more than I normally see in my area so early in the season.
> 
> For the life of me I dont know why people go into a place they hunt and start killing does right and left early season. I'm not judging but if you are trying to kill a mature buck, you're basically taking away the reason he would come into your woods once they start pushing does that are coming in.
> 
> Looking back at my hunting property I used to kill a couple of does early season. On those years I had far less buck activity from the end of October through November. Instead of having 8-10 mature does who would eventually come in I only had 5 or 6. That means less does to come in, less does in heat on my property to keep bucks in that range and also when bucks were coming through looking for does, they would not stay in that area as long.
> 
> Most years I will get 20 or so bucks on camera between late October and November. So with say 10 mature does, my buck ratio is still very good. After I stopped whacking mature does early season I noticed a few things:
> 
> 1.) Still had the same amount of bucks coming in during the rut
> 2.) Out of those bucks the mature and dominant bucks would stay longer. One buck gave me consistent daily pics for almost 2 weeks (170 inch mainframe 10 with a drop).
> 3.) Had a tremendous amount of chasing and rut activity.
> 
> I guess if you are meat hunting it doesnt matter. Yet is kills me when guys say "Must be a trickle rut. I am not seeing any rut activity at all" yet they killed half of their mature does the first month of the season. Why would bucks be coming in to that area if there arent does coming in heat?
> 
> Just food for thought.
> 
> Happy hunting.


Good points, i agree i think the more does you have the better chance you have for them to come into estrous at different time frames of the rut which would keep the bucks on the property longer. I think the buck to doe ratio rules are out the window during the rut. The bucks are looking for a hot doe, it doesn't matter how far he travels to find her. If the buck has left the area during the winter time the previous year due to limited food sources, over populated areas, or ran off by bigger bucks, he is still going to attempt to come back to breed that hot doe. This is my thoughts.


----------



## 1sawtooth

You guys seeing a lot of movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regohio

Was out this morning...Warren County. Saw a Doe with a medium sized buck about 30 yards behind her! No fawns anywhere near her?


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 6 tonight in Morrowtucky, 2 does with 2 yearlings each. Getting night pics of that big 10 behind the house.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Had an up and down week. My boy smacked one in the shoulder with his crossbow and we didn't recover deer. Pretty sure she's ok. I missed one again on Monday morning. I finally redeemed myself this morning with a nice doe. Deer are moving in my neck of the woods. Saw some real nice 2 year olds and we have a 160 class moving in daylight everyday on cameras. He's going to slip up sometime.


Good job buddy, love them tasty does!


----------



## #1Buckslayer

In for the season.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Checking in for the year. Hoping to be more active on the thread this year. Looking forward to the front tonight. I’m useless at the office at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’m looking for an app that shows temp along with pressure overlay. Weather underground used to but doesn’t seem to have that chart any longer. I find WU very accurate but need more pressure data. Anyone have a favorite? 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## mtn3531

crazylouie said:


> I’m looking for an app that shows temp along with pressure overlay. Weather underground used to but doesn’t seem to have that chart any longer. I find WU very accurate but need more pressure data. Anyone have a favorite?
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


I don't know about an app with overlay but I always use the NOAA Point Forecast. It'll show you your local weather station report, plus at the bottom of the page you can click on the location you want and it'll give you a forecast for that spot. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

crazylouie said:


> I’m looking for an app that shows temp along with pressure overlay. Weather underground used to but doesn’t seem to have that chart any longer. I find WU very accurate but need more pressure data. Anyone have a favorite?
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


Not really a "weather" app, but my go to all purpose hunting app is Scoutlook. Shows weather, wind speed/direction, scent cone, barometer, saved stand locations, current GPS location, sunrise/sunset, etc, etc, etc. Handy app.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thanks fellas. I’ll check it out. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Orvisman73

Intellicast!!!!! Look at the 10 day forecast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthunts8

hdrking2003 said:


> Not really a "weather" app, but my go to all purpose hunting app is Scoutlook. Shows weather, wind speed/direction, scent cone, barometer, saved stand locations, current GPS location, sunrise/sunset, etc, etc, etc. Handy app.
> 
> View attachment 6953153


Same here for me...except yesterday HuntStand took over and ScoutLook is no more! Oh and all of my waypoint and previous hunt logs are gone with it!! Tech support for HuntStand has been zero help thus far!!! ScoutLook was my go to for deer and waterfowl hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasamafras

matthunts8 said:


> Same here for me...except yesterday HuntStand took over and ScoutLook is no more! Oh and all of my waypoint and previous hunt logs are gone with it!! Tech support for HuntStand has been zero help thus far!!! ScoutLook was my go to for deer and waterfowl hunting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought it was just me trying to update apps, so far nothing making sense on HuntStand!

Cold front moving through! Wonder if deer will move as good after even tho pressure not as extreme as a jump as last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Great morning, gotta be some deer falling. I’ll be out this evening in highland county.


----------



## corybrown50

Got it done with 1 doe so far today. Other doe with her made the mistake of fleeing right in front of my hunting partner.....2 down. In for rest of the day. Amazing out today. My body isn't used to the cold yet though. Should have added another layer. 

Cory


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Good job buddy, love them tasty does!


yeah hope to put at least 3 deer in the freezer this year. Hopefully shouldn't be too hard with my boy and wife hunting as well.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Nothing happening in Knox... almost hit 5 on the road on the way in this morning.


----------



## onlyaspike

Out with my 14yr old daughter tonight in the blind.....our first sit out this year together.....hopefully a good one steps out for her....nice night here, steady breeze let us get in without pushing anything off the hills....


----------



## Mao

My daughter hammed this 13 point Friday evening. Coshocton County.


----------



## RH1

Mao said:


> View attachment 6954909
> 
> My daughter hammed this 13 point Friday evening. Coshocton County.


Awesome deer! Congrats to you both


----------



## onlyaspike

Mao said:


> View attachment 6954909
> 
> My daughter hammed this 13 point Friday evening. Coshocton County.


Wow....what a monster !!!! Tell her Congratulations!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> Nothing happening in Knox... almost hit 5 on the road on the way in this morning.


Hoping that changes for this evening. Lol. In a stand outside of Gambier right now. 3 does already out in the field behind me.


----------



## gwa2712

Hunted Ashland County yesterday. Saw 10 doe from 2:00 until 7:00. Had a basket 8 point come right under my stand around 6:30. An hour earlier I had a doe stop and pee right under me. 
He spent a about 30 minutes right under me. Rubbed on a tree then spent some time smelling where the doe had been. I could here him sniffing the ground she had peed on. Then he was shifting he back legs from side to side rubbing his tarsals together. I've never personally witnessed a buck doing that. There was a lot of chasing last Halloween on this property. I think if it was up to the bucks the rut would have started already. Also saw ten nice gobblers.


----------



## onlyaspike

Pretty dead tonight...6 doe total.


----------



## hdrking2003

Whacked a doe tonight in Knox county, happy to have some meat in the freezer. Saw a small 8 walking along the field edge licking branches and making scrapes which was cool to watch. Tons of does in the fields too. Won't be too much longer before it starts getting really good with nice bucks starting to expand their range. 

Mao, that's just plain n simple AWESOME! She's turning into quite the little hunter and whacking big bucks every year. Making the rest of us look bad, and showing up her dad. Lol. Congrats to her man!


----------



## 6x5BC

Mao said:


> View attachment 6954909
> 
> My daughter hammed this 13 point Friday evening. Coshocton County.


Great buck ! Nice to see young hunters in the field. Congrats to you guys !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Had a basket 8 and a wider/slight more mature 8 come through tonight. Both had them at less than 10 yards. Some how they were right on my access path for a few minutes a piece/down wind and never knew a thing. Can't say I'm doing anything right probably just luck. 

The elusive doe I'm after skirted the woods I was in and stayed on a field edge.


----------



## irishhacker

Sasamafras said:


> Thought it was just me trying to update apps, so far nothing making sense on HuntStand!
> 
> Cold front moving through! Wonder if deer will move as good after even tho pressure not as extreme as a jump as last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huntstand is complete garbage.. I really did like Scoutlook.. used it for years .. I really hate this change...


----------



## IrishHunter1

Got a doe last night- anyone think ODNR can do better than the drunk computer voice that you use to game check over the phone?! C’mon, fees all went up, invest in a moderately sober Alexa or something!


----------



## irishhacker

IrishHunter1 said:


> Got a doe last night- anyone think ODNR can do better than the drunk computer voice that you use to game check over the phone?! C’mon, fees all went up, invest in a moderately sober Alexa or something!


Bookmark the web app on your phone... much faster and WAY less annoying.

https://oh-web.s3licensing.com/Harvest/Index


----------



## irishhacker

Mao said:


> View attachment 6954909
> 
> My daughter hammed this 13 point Friday evening. Coshocton County.


Awesome deer.. good job to her and you for setting her up!


----------



## IrishHunter1

irishhacker said:


> IrishHunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a doe last night- anyone think ODNR can do better than the drunk computer voice that you use to game check over the phone?! C’mon, fees all went up, invest in a moderately sober Alexa or something!
> 
> 
> 
> Bookmark the web app on your phone... much faster and WAY less annoying.
> 
> https://oh-web.s3licensing.com/Harvest/Index
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## onlyaspike

irishhacker said:


> Bookmark the web app on your phone... much faster and WAY less annoying.
> 
> https://oh-web.s3licensing.com/Harvest/Index


Nice...thanks


----------



## Regohio

saw 7 Does this morning in Warren County...Was feeling pretty good. Then I checked my cameras...had Huge 10Pt and 3 Yr Old 8 Pt at my camera at 638 PM last night. But I stayed home to watch the Cowboys!!! YEAH THAT WAS SMART!


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Regohio said:


> saw 7 Does this morning in Warren County...Was feeling pretty good. Then I checked my cameras...had Huge 10Pt and 3 Yr Old 8 Pt at my camera at 638 PM last night. But I stayed home to watch the Cowboys!!! YEAH THAT WAS SMART!


Ouch!!!


----------



## callmin

Regohio said:


> saw 7 Does this morning in Warren County...Was feeling pretty good. Then I checked my cameras...had Huge 10Pt and 3 Yr Old 8 Pt at my camera at 638 PM last night. But I stayed home to watch the Cowboys!!! YEAH THAT WAS SMART!


Sounds like me. Saturday night I opted to watch football and partake in adult beverages. Go out Sunday morning and pull the card and our big boy was there Saturday evening around 645 with 2 other bucks


----------



## Regohio

callmin said:


> Sounds like me. Saturday night I opted to watch football and partake in adult beverages. Go out Sunday morning and pull the card and our big boy was there Saturday evening around 645 with 2 other bucks


Damn that football...The only good thing it did was get us girls in High School!


----------



## Schneeder

So when's everyone planning their rutcation? Trying to decide if I was to take the week of the 4th or 11th.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Schneeder said:


> So when's everyone planning their rutcation? Trying to decide if I was to take the week of the 4th or 11th.


I'm hitting it hard 8th-18th.


----------



## mtn3531

I was planning on the week of the 11th, but now I have no clue. Everyone in my group has different things going on so I couldn't even speculate at this point. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodslife

Schneeder said:


> So when's everyone planning their rutcation? Trying to decide if I was to take the week of the 4th or 11th.


3rd - 13th. Hoping it really gets going about mid way through and good weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlyaspike

Guy at work today told me that a giant got shot over the weekend in Tuscarawas county...I didnt see a pic or anything, but the guy I work with said that he heard it was gonna challenge the Beaty buck...anyone here anything about this ?


----------



## hdrking2003

onlyaspike said:


> Guy at work today told me that a giant got shot over the weekend in Tuscarawas county...I didnt see a pic or anything, but the guy I work with said that he heard it was gonna challenge the Beaty buck...anyone here anything about this ?


Not sure if it'll challenge Beatty, but a monster regardless.


----------



## onlyaspike

Geez....that's a monster.


----------



## 6x5BC

That's a huge main frame 8 pt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Doesn't look like a great shot but also kinda Looks like he might've clipped the artery that runs along the spine. I've been there, done that a few years ago, and given the size of that buck......I may have done it with him too. Lol. Definitely not ideal, but fortunately they die quickly. Congrats to whoever he is.


----------



## RH1

I got the same picture from a friend. Supposedly shot near tippecanoe in Harrison county


----------



## mtn3531

I saw that pic on Facebook a few days ago

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Looks like a rainy day here in scioto county. Haven't been in the woods since Sunday... Sunday was a bit windy saw a small basket 8 point and a 7 does... But so far this year not one shooter.


----------



## styxbb

https://www.timesreporter.com/sports/20191013/iv-graduate-takes-giant-200-inch-buck


----------



## tOSU

Went out Saturday afternoon in Harrison county & saw 12 total - 7 does & 5 bucks None of the bucks were shooters, but a couple of the does would be.

When the bucks would get near the does, the does would trot away. 3 of the bucks were hanging out together & started sparring a few times.


----------



## glassguy2511

Hammer-ed said:


> Looks like a rainy day here in scioto county. Haven't been in the woods since Sunday... Sunday was a bit windy saw a small basket 8 point and a 7 does... But so far this year not one shooter.


Give it time. I am in Scioto Co also. Killed a 160" 10 pt last year on Oct 21st. Didnt really have much in terms of daytime buck movement until just a few days before. 

Find acorns as they are all over the acorns right now. I've had 10 new bucks showing up on cam just over the last week. A few 140 inch deer but nothing mature or worth shooting. 

After this front moves out and the full moon is gone, you will start seeing much more chasing, grunting, etc. At first its always the younger bucks but you never know when a mature deer is in the area and comes to check things out. If things stay cool the rest of this month, it will be great and mature deer will be moving.

Just in the past week I have seen scrape activity ramped up as well as numerous new rubs. Its just a matter of days and I tend to see much more rut action the last 10 days of October since more bucks are chasing does and not just the more dominant bucks. But the mature bucks will be checking things out.


----------



## IClark

Well my boy is learning the hard way. Up until this year he's been successful. Last night he shoots a deer, high and liver guts region. No blood trail. Scoured the woods for over an hour. Backed out found her this morning within 5 minutes. We were literally walking past her crashed up under a fallen tree top. Meat was spoiled. Just a sucky season for us so far. Hoping to take a week off and get back at it the end of October into the first two weeks of November.


----------



## tdurb1327

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

Glassguy.... good words ,just to confer my thoughts also


----------



## Hammer-ed

glassguy2511 said:


> Give it time. I am in Scioto Co also. Killed a 160" 10 pt last year on Oct 21st. Didnt really have much in terms of daytime buck movement until just a few days before.
> 
> Find acorns as they are all over the acorns right now. I've had 10 new bucks showing up on cam just over the last week. A few 140 inch deer but nothing mature or worth shooting.
> 
> After this front moves out and the full moon is gone, you will start seeing much more chasing, grunting, etc. At first its always the younger bucks but you never know when a mature deer is in the area and comes to check things out. If things stay cool the rest of this month, it will be great and mature deer will be moving.
> 
> Just in the past week I have seen scrape activity ramped up as well as numerous new rubs. Its just a matter of days and I tend to see much more rut action the last 10 days of October since more bucks are chasing does and not just the more dominant bucks. But the mature bucks will be checking things out.


Thanks buddy for the good info, I'm going to try and hit the woods after work today and see what happens!


----------



## irishhacker

On my way out of the hunting spot last night.. saw a decent buck following a group of does in a cut cornfield.. (montgomery county)
Scent checking is starting for the younger guys..


----------



## glassguy2511

Hammer-ed said:


> Thanks buddy for the good info, I'm going to try and hit the woods after work today and see what happens!


9 does within 25 yards last night and one good chase from a young 8 point that is probably 2.5 yrs old. He pushed her for probably 20 minutes and they were crashing through everything. I was hoping something bigger would hear the chase and come in to investigate but nada.

It is going to really ramp up everyday.


----------



## Hammer-ed

glassguy2511 said:


> 9 does within 25 yards last night and one good chase from a young 8 point that is probably 2.5 yrs old. He pushed her for probably 20 minutes and they were crashing through everything. I was hoping something bigger would hear the chase and come in to investigate but nada.
> 
> It is going to really ramp up everyday.


Sounds like a great evening buddy! I walked out this morning to head to work and thought to myself work or hunting today???....then i realized that those bills aren't going to pay themselves! Hopefully I will make it out this evening. Good luck and thanks for the update!


----------



## z7master167

4 bucks and 7 does this morning, 2 bucks were pushing a group of 4 does all small bucks


----------



## TheKingofKings

Hitting it nov 1 to nov 10-12. Can't wait.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Heading out tonight to see if I can have a repeat of October 18 last year. That evening I shot my buck and the weather today is almost identical to what it was that evening. Already saw some does out in the field when I got home today around 12:30. Can't get out until my son gets home from school so hoping to be in the stand around 3:30. Last hunted on Tuesday evening and saw 2 shooters in a cut bean field with one of them bumping does around. It's getting close.


----------



## bigpess51

Scrape lines are being created and run by good bucks now. On stand last night- watched the biggest buck in our area create/freshen an entire line last night 7+ scrapes, made 2 rubs , etc. Cam had 5 different bucks in last 2 days freshening scrape. Rubs popping up everywhere. First doe in heat will make the woods explode. Had 2 little bucks chasing does on my way to work this morning, so fun to see. Not far off now!


----------



## Tim/OH

Going out for a evening hunt with my bro Clint (hdrking2003)....first hunt of the yr for me..


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Going out for a evening hunt with my bro Clint (hdrking2003)....first hunt of the yr for me..
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck to you guys

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Good luck to you guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Thanks man....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Put up a set this morning in a new spot I got permission to...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen a 130 10pt about an hr ago....almost pulled the trigger


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Come on, it's snowing here and I need an update lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Warren County insane this morning...saw 16 Does and 2 Bucks...I think it is starting to get fun!


----------



## jk918

Weather looks good for the AM tomorrow


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Seen a 130 10pt about an hr ago....almost pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> Tim


After further inspection of your video ..... pushing 140, And I appreciate the pass on him so I can shoot him later this year or next year, j/k lol!

Great hunt tonight with my boy Tim and my boy Jason(expressmail), even tho nothing hit the dirt. We saw tons of does, a couple bucks, and our first borderline shooter cruising thru..... about 30 mins into the sit! The good stuff isn't far away, and Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## The Phantom

I saw 5 pairs of deer tonight. (Six if you count the last pair when I was climbing down).
One doe in the field was grunting up a storm. There was a buck in the brush grunting, but not as much as she was. 
Didn't get to see him.


----------



## chaded

About to head out in a little bit. I just have to have my coffee first.


----------



## SplitBrow189

Things must be heating up, just seen two bucks going at it in a field along the higheay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Saw 2 nice bucks cruising hard right at 7 last night. About 5 minutes apart right on the same path. I would have shot the 1st one had he been where i needed him. The 2nd one easily dwarfed him though, absolute bruiser of a deer.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> After further inspection of your video ..... pushing 140, And I appreciate the pass on him so I can shoot him later this year or next year, j/k lol!
> 
> Great hunt tonight with my boy Tim and my boy Jason(expressmail), even tho nothing hit the dirt. We saw tons of does, a couple bucks, and our first borderline shooter cruising thru..... about 30 mins into the sit! The good stuff isn't far away, and Can't wait to do it again!


 Hey that’s what friends are for lol....all I ask for is a pack of them snack sticks that we were eating on last night lol.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

My new spot





















Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Hey that’s what friends are for lol....all I ask for is a pack of them snack sticks that we were eating on last night lol.
> 
> 
> Tim


I wish all my friends were that considerate when it came to bow hunting lol. That's that fresh doe meat that makes them taste soooooooo good.....and maybe the hot pepper cheese too.  I got your back homie! Again, good luck tonight and have fun tomorrow!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> I wish all my friends were that considerate when it came to bow hunting lol. That's that fresh doe meat that makes them taste soooooooo good.....and maybe the hot pepper cheese too.  I got your back homie! Again, good luck tonight and have fun tomorrow!


I’m pretty sure Raber’s could take some ground possum and make those hot pepper snack sticks delicious. 

Good luck guys!


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Yesterday, Friday evening, saw 10 does and a nice 3.5 year old 8 point. He was last and followed 7 of the does into the woods. He showed up last 15-20 minutes of shooting light.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I’m pretty sure Raber’s could take some ground possum and make those hot pepper snack sticks delicious.
> 
> Good luck guys!


True story, and I'd be first in line to try em! Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I wish all my friends were that considerate when it came to bow hunting lol. That's that fresh doe meat that makes them taste soooooooo good.....and maybe the hot pepper cheese too.  I got your back homie! Again, good luck tonight and have fun tomorrow!


 I knew I could count on my bro lol....thanks man


Tim


----------



## onlyaspike

Saw a nice heavy ( solid 140") buck yesterday in town taking a ride on a deer hauler on the back of some lucky hunters SUV.....numerous small bucks hit on freeways recently


----------



## IrishHunter1

10 does in Knox County this morning, all after acorns. One little six-point cruising through as well. Lots of activity.


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> After further inspection of your video ..... pushing 140, And I appreciate the pass on him so I can shoot him later this year or next year, j/k lol!
> 
> Great hunt tonight with my boy Tim and my boy Jason(expressmail), even tho nothing hit the dirt. We saw tons of does, a couple bucks, and our first borderline shooter cruising thru..... about 30 mins into the sit! The good stuff isn't far away, and Can't wait to do it again!


Where’s the video! [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Getting close.


----------



## Liveblue23

I'm out for my 2nd sit of the year. Haven't been to motivated since I don't have any real shooters on cam. I have couple borderline deer but not sure if I'd pull the trigger or not. It's hot and nothing moving in Adams yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhiggs1216

Nothing moving here in Marion County so far.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

No significant rub or scrape activity on my property in Athens but a few pretty good fights on camera at night in the food plots. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## RH1

5 does tonight and had a nice 3 1/2 upper 20s 8 point come in.
Man he put on a show. Licking branches, made 2 scrapes and grunted several times all within 25yds. Tonight is why I bow hunt. 2 different times he was within 5yds and never knew I was in the tree


----------



## The Phantom

Heading out for my first morning sit in Licking county. I've seen deer every afternoon sit this year from both of my stands.
Not used to getting up this early since I retired!


----------



## z7hunter11

Liveblue23 said:


> I'm out for my 2nd sit of the year. Haven't been to motivated since I don't have any real shooters on cam. I have couple borderline deer but not sure if I'd pull the trigger or not. It's hot and nothing moving in Adams yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t have any shooters on cam either, but honestly I’m kinda excited about it. The past two years I’ve chased two different deer and only seen one on the hoof 100 yards out. Last time I didn’t have any shooters I had one of the best November’s ever with quality buck sightings. Hang in there, you are hunting in a great county! Adams is loaded with quality deer!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Scouting on the way to work. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Schneeder

Saw 30+ does or at least that's all I could really see in multiple cut corn fields on my way home last night from checking cams/scouting.


----------



## Liveblue23

z7hunter11 said:


> I don’t have any shooters on cam either, but honestly I’m kinda excited about it. The past two years I’ve chased two different deer and only seen one on the hoof 100 yards out. Last time I didn’t have any shooters I had one of the best November’s ever with quality buck sightings. Hang in there, you are hunting in a great county! Adams is loaded with quality deer!


Thanks man. I kill my fair share it does to but usually wait. Two of the farms I'm hunting this year I got permission on late last season and didn't get cams up until first week of nov. Had at least one shooter on each spot. I'm hoping that's just how those farms are and deer move in later in the season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

The warm temps here in southern Ohio will slow things down a bit today and rain this evening/tomorrow morning. High winds tomorrow 20+ mph.

Once that front blows through I think the switch will be totally flipped in the woods. Lots of new bucks still showing on on cam, more daytime buck pics the past 3 days and most of the does I am seeing are starting to act skittish which is normal when young bucks start messing with them. 

The next 2 weeks will be on fire for chasing, grunting and overall rut activity. I have killed most of my 140's+ around the 12th of November but I always see most of the actually chasing and grunting the last 10 days of October. That alone makes it worth being in a tree.


----------



## Ohiorut

Went out this past Saturday evening for the first time this year and took my 11 yo with me for his first time. Sat in a blind with him. It was all about him, but had my bow in hand just in case. Seen 4 does run across a field ridge about 75 yards from us and buck nose down hot on their trail.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Checked my camera yesterday this guy showed up last week.i typically would pass on him given the chance.i think he would gain a bunch of mass with another year.With that being said i waz also informed yesterday that the farm this deer is on and i have been hunting on since 1982 is being sold,so he might get stuck!


----------



## dogz19

SW Ohio small racks (1-1/2, 2-1-2yr olds) been pushed does, last 2 weeks. Got 1 doe that comes in early usually round the 26th. New, bigger bucks started showin up on cams last week. figure next few weeks should be good.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Looks like I will get 1 evening sit in WV next monday before hitting ohio rut for the first two weeks of Nov. Good luck to everyone getting out there.


----------



## kearneyhill

Can’t wait til the rut comes in


----------



## jace

going up the 8th, hope theyre noy locked down by then


----------



## tyepsu

I'm off November 2nd through 17th, so trying not to burn myself or my best stands out before that. Took today and yesterday off, ad I can pretty much hunt any evening. Glassed 3 bean fields on neighbor's property just before dark. Saw 20+ deer, including 2 really nice bucks with about 10 minutes of daylight left. The one walked 20 yards from the stand I'm planning on hunting after work tomorrow.


----------



## EASYMAN

Hunted Saturday and did not see the first deer. It should start getting better every day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwa2712

Seeing lots of little bucks hit on the side of the highways today. Usually when I start seeing that big bucks start showing themselves in the daylight.


----------



## RH1

Fun evening. I saw 6 does and 2 bucks pushing and grunting. Neither buck was a shooter but so fun to watch.
My son saw a few and managed to make a perfect shot on a big doe.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Haven't seen many deer this past few days while hunting.. So yesterday evening my wife decided it was time for the "honey too due" list to come out.....but this time it was to set up her tree stand... After a quick four wheeler ride to where she told me we would be hanging it turned into looking at every tree within a 20 acre area we finally found "the tree". I put the last tree step on the tree and heard some crashing coming down out of a thick saddle area that ties into our property with state property, it was a deer I'v never seen before in the area and was defiantly pushing 180's. It was the first shooter i have saw all year... and i was hanging a stand for my wife! He never did catch wind of us or hear me banging around, unless he was more focused on something else. We moved a trail cam right close to the board line of the property to see if we can catch his movement pattern, and hopefully she can get a shot on it!


----------



## blazinsoles

Last weekend was slow for us in Hocking. Weather is not looking real great this weekend but Ill be in the tree regardless. Not much for scrapes or rubs. Seems as if most of the deer are still hitting the oak flat buffets


----------



## Meat

All bucks are nocturnal for me right now, the ones showing up that is. Had hopes the cooler weather the last couple nights would get them moving, but that front also brought swirling winds that got me busted by a doe.

Meat


----------



## tOSU

RH1 said:


> Fun evening. I saw 6 does and 2 bucks pushing and grunting. Neither buck was a shooter but so fun to watch.
> My son saw a few and managed to make a perfect shot on a big doe.


congrats 

Hoping the rain is not a downpour this weekend. I don't mind rain as long as its not windy/blowing sideways rain. 

Last Saturday I was walking back to my truck around 7:00 and saw a deer feeding in our field. So I put my stuff away in my truck & went back to watch him. I could barely make out a body without the binos. He walks away a bit & I see him swaying his head & I then notice he is sparing with a bedded buck. This thing looked like a cow laying there!! It was too dark to get a good visual of his rack, but his body was huge. Hopefully we start to get the stray bucks coming through soon!!


----------



## SplitBrow189

Had an awesome 8 point come in last night. So close to pulling the trigger but trying to be patient. I dont think i had any pictures of this deer either. A lot of bucks roaming here based off my trail cam and this buck that came in. He came in rubbing trees and passed by 15 yards away. Later when it was starting to get dark i heard a deer and seen a tree moving. Must have been another buck making a rub and then it sounded like a scrape being made. Probably was the same buck that cam back through. Its pretty thick there so I couldn’t get eyes on him. Still had enough shooting light if he would come into the open quickly. Last ditch effort i grunted and snort wheezed hoping he would run right in. Well i could hear him walking off after that. Got down from my stand at dark and he must have circled around down wind cause i bumped a deer behind my stand. Never full on ran off. I could hear this deer to my right the whole time i walked back up to the road just about. Pretty interesting night for sure. Was slow though. That was my only encounter from noon will dark but was worth the wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

My buddy knows this fella. Killed it in Greene county. What a freakin stud!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Wow that’s a awesome buck. Love the strange tine geometry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SCJW

I'm going to be hunting around Mansfield Nov. 7-11. Anyone know what stage the rut should be during that time?


----------



## hdrking2003

In one of my favorite stands for the NW wind this evening in southern Richland county. In years past, this has been the week the bucks have started to get on their feet during the day on this farm so hoping this year is no different. Looks like a washout tomorrow, but if nothing happens tonight, will be back at it Sunday afternoon. Good luck this weekend all, stay safe!


----------



## JMBear

Im hunting in Stilllwell, 15 miles west of Millersburg, Sunday thru Wednesday. Havent been there to check cams for two weeks. Hope its active as everyone says. Love this time of year!!


----------



## mtn3531

Tomorrow would be a good time to hang stands. Your scent will definitely get washed away lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Big town!
My sister lives there.




JMBear said:


> Im hunting in Stilllwell, 15 miles west of Millersburg, Sunday thru Wednesday. Havent been there to check cams for two weeks. Hope its active as everyone says. Love this time of year!!


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking County*

Had four slicks and four small bucks in the field at the same time between 5:30 and 7:00 PM.
One of the four pointers chased a doe, the other one behaved, and the two spikes sparred a few times.
Staying inside and dry tomorrow!
Game at noon.
Go Bucks!


----------



## hdrking2003

Lots of does tonight, and then had a 125" 8(or 9) step out n put on a show. Was making a rub on a telephone pole, grunting up a storm, and chased every damned doe off the field in front of me! I was hoping to at least take one of those does home with me! Lol. Never seen a buck rub on a telephone pole before tho, and he was fun to watch do his thing. All swole up and ready for love. I know the pics suck, but he was about 80-85 or so yards away. Love this chit!


----------



## Frostyville

A lot of night time activity in my area, with the occasional daylight pics of some bigger deer. Target buck has showed up once in morning and once in evening during legal time. Scrapes and rubs popping up every where in last week.


----------



## Meat

Had a small 8 trailing a doe tonight. By the way she was acting, I don’t think he was the only buck who has been pressuring her. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Doe feeding in fields like it's late January .. zero fun stuff yet. Very few scrapes and rubs. Dinks on cam. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Small 6 pt chase a does yesterday morning and had a goodun harassing 5 does yeste6eve but never came close enough


----------



## JMBear

Dont blink, youll miss it.


----------



## corybrown50

Got it done last night. He came in at last light on a sprint, hit the 20 yard mark, stopped and looked back down the hill giving me the chance. God blessed me with my first "real buck" in my short hunting career.









Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

corybrown50 said:


> Got it done last night. He came in at last light on a sprint, hit the 20 yard mark, stopped and looked back down the hill giving me the chance. God blessed me with my first "real buck" in my short hunting career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Nice job buddy, congrats!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Bucks are starting to show up on my cams.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The rain might keep me in this evening smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

The rain might keep me in this evening smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m in the tree and it’s pouring down smh


Tim


----------



## cgs1967

I'm hunting from October, 28th thru the 5th. Hope I'm not going to be too early.


----------



## Frostyville

Congrats on the buck. The bucks started establishing the pecking order on one of my farms. Target buck has been locking antlers and shoving around number 2 and 3 on the property the last two mornings. Both around 630 am.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Yesterday evening I saw fawns without their momma. The week before they were with them. The fawns are running all around giddy. Does seem to also be split and on edge. At least always looking over their shoulder. Saw smaller bucks still kinda grouped.


----------



## jeff25

Hunting a good scrape area tomorrow will probably be good after all this rain.


----------



## malo

Good sit this morning didn't plan on sitting in my ground blind it's mostly for my son. But wind and weather. Saw 3 does and 3 bucks little play fighting but nothing serious. Good sit though


----------



## Ed91Cummins

After this rain passes windy in the morning calming down by evening. Planning to sit both.


----------



## ScentLok32

Not much action this morning. Had a decent young 8 cruise by at 7:50 then had a doe and her fawn casually walk by around 9:30. Headin back out this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Missed a big 10 at 9:30 this morning. Had my bow on the ground and was beginning to climb down when i saw him coming behind me. Quickly pulled my bow back up, nocked an arrow and he saw me draw and jumped and ran out to 30 yards. Sent the arrow right over him. Bummer. Good news is he is all over my cameras the past two days during daylight. Won’t be back until Wednesday but will be there through the 18th so hopefully I can track him down. 

Cameras show my big boys are out in morning daylight. Athens County. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## HOYT5MAN

crazylouie said:


> Missed a big 10 at 9:30 this morning. Had my bow on the ground and was beginning to climb down when i saw him coming behind me. Quickly pulled my bow back up, nocked an arrow and he saw me draw and jumped and ran out to 30 yards. Sent the arrow right over him. Bummer. Good news is he is all over my cameras the past two days during daylight. Won’t be back until Wednesday but will be there through the 18th so hopefully I can track him down.
> 
> Cameras show my big boys are out in morning daylight. Athens County.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


That’s a bummer. At least it was a clean miss and hopefully you’ll get a shot a redemption. I’ll be bowhunting down in Athens starting Nov. 8th. I’m hoping we timed this trip right for some rutting action. Good luck.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Who's going out in this wind?


----------



## RH1

Just got in the tree. Wind is letting up and the sun is coming out. Should be a good evening


----------



## Meat

I am, but may regret it. Seems the wind is blowing north, south, east and west and any given moment. 

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

Same here in eastern Knox. Good luck.


----------



## RH1

2 small bucks cruising already


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> 2 small bucks cruising already


Same # of ticks I've found on me already this evening.


----------



## Regohio

Saw 3 Shooter Bucks this morning along with 6 Does.

All 3 bucks had noses to the ground birddogging.

The Biggest of the 3 was chasing a nice big Doe who wanted nothing to do with him!

It is getting interesting in Warren County!


----------



## Ohio-Todd

Keep us dated. Thanks


----------



## mandrroofing

This friday and Saturday look ideal for some pre put daylight activity.ill be out friday morning,and sat evening...[emoji457][emoji457][emoji457]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Gave a pass to this pretty nice 8pt tonight in Knox county. He came by around 4pm and ended up bedded down about 35 yards behind me until right before last light. 6 does/yearlings about 80 yards away at one point and he didn’t care at all, stayed in his bed until late.

https://youtu.be/pslCDjlQNTY


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yeah very nice 8 for sure. Pushing 140 you think? Hard to tell but knowing the size of a mature Ohio buck plus good width and mass I’d say 135-140 for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ed91Cummins

At 5:30 had a doe work her way within 20 yards with a buck nonchalantly following. She got downwind and got stiff legged. So she walked back upwind of me and settled down. The buck got downwind 40 yards out and decided to go where he came from. She followed. Neither blew. Then with 15 minutes left I had a 6 point come through. As I exited woods I saw him checking scrapes and licking branches .


----------



## corybrown50

Went to the taxidermist this evening. He is seeing A LOT of swollen necks already. It may be that time......mine came sprinting in. I put down a ton of estrous just for a try.....maybe he was looking for a date?

Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Gave a pass to this pretty nice 8pt tonight in Knox county. He came by around 4pm and ended up bedded down about 35 yards behind me until right before last light. 6 does/yearlings about 80 yards away at one point and he didn’t care at all, stayed in his bed until late.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pslCDjlQNTY


Nice! Hopefully that pass will allow you to put him on your wall next year when he's a monster.


----------



## Schneeder

Saw 3 tonight. One button, a spike and this guy at 35 yards but with some limbs in the way.


----------



## gwa2712

Saw a nice 8, basket six and a spike. All came in and hit the same scrapes and make a few rubs. This was between 5:00 and 6:15.


----------



## arrow179

Had a small 2.5 yr old 10pt come in to 10yds about 15 mins before last light. Other than that all I saw were 5 does and 2 big Tom turkeys earlier in the evening. It’s almost ready to break loose. Licking and Delaware Co


----------



## ohiobucks

1sawtooth said:


> Yeah very nice 8 for sure. Pushing 140 you think? Hard to tell but knowing the size of a mature Ohio buck plus good width and mass I’d say 135-140 for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If he was a 140 8pt, I would have been shooting. 

I think they always look bigger as they are walking away. He is out to his ears in width, 8-9" G2's, and 5" G3's or so. He had a very small G4 on his left main beam. A really nice buck, but I've got several just like him over the years. I'd really like to shoot a whopper this year. If you want to shoot a whopper of a buck, then you can't shoot a really nice 8pt buck first...at least in Ohio you can't.


----------



## Frostyville

Pulled cams on rest of my farms today. Nothing going on at any of them. Some new bucks showed up and some rubs. Not much scraping activity.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> If he was a 140 8pt, I would have been shooting.
> 
> I think they always look bigger as they are walking away. He is out to his ears in width, 8-9" G2's, and 5" G3's or so. He had a very small G4 on his left main beam. A really nice buck, but I've got several just like him over the years. I'd really like to shoot a whopper this year. If you want to shoot a whopper of a buck, then you can't shoot a really nice 8pt buck first...at least in Ohio you can't.


[emoji106]


----------



## Schneeder

Having the hardest time trying to decide whether to take next week off or the following week of the 11th.


----------



## DixieDigger

Schneeder said:


> Having the hardest time trying to decide whether to take next week off or the following week of the 11th.


Me and dad are coming up the 3rd and coming home the 9th. I’m hoping for a great time. Last year we came up the 12th-17th and it was to late. Bucks were locked down in the south east part of Ohio.


----------



## z7hunter11

Had a chance at a solid 9 last night. He snuck in behind me through some cedars and was on me before I heard him. It was intense, but he eventually spotted me drawing back as my shooting lane was getting smaller. He never blew, just took a few big jumps behind a thicket then moved on out to the cornfield. He didn’t seem to be in any kind of rut mood. Warren/ Clinton county line.


----------



## Meat

I got skunked last night, didn't even see a deer walking out. Only saw 4 on my 20 minute drive home through the country. Must have been a slow evening in Meigs County.

Meat


----------



## irishhacker

Schneeder said:


> Having the hardest time trying to decide whether to take next week off or the following week of the 11th.


I took the 2nd week last year.. felt like I missed most of the chasing..
This year, I'm off from Halloween until the 11th..


----------



## z7master167

Had a small 7pt dogging a doe everywhere yesterday eve and had a big 6 come out at 5 cruising and a decent 10 cruise at 530


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Seeking phase with little bucks chasing now? Is that what you are seeing?


----------



## tim1676

Had five does come through about 8:30, no bucks yet. Took the day off, so I’m goin to be out all day with a short lunch break


----------



## Bluejacket19

Meat


> I got skunked last night, didn't even see a deer walking out. Only saw 4 on my 20 minute drive home through the country. Must have been a slow evening in Meigs County.


It was a rough weekend for everyone I talked to as well. All that Rain kept em down Saturday and I didn't see much movement Sunday either. Here's hoping things turn around this weekend.

cheers from Logan county.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Hunted all weekend through the wind and rain (two all day sets). Saw three deer total and that was yesterday evening coming out of a food plot on the neighbors property. One doe by herself around 315 yesterday and a two small basket rack 6 points together around 540. I have yet to see any rutting activity here in Scioto, i tried doing some light calling and rattling when those two small bucks were about 80 yards away to see if either would come to the calls. Nothing both seemed to be on their early fall routine.


----------



## glassguy2511

Its nearing the end of October and this thread is only 16 pages. Sad times we are living in lol


----------



## mtn3531

glassguy2511 said:


> Its nearing the end of October and this thread is only 16 pages. Sad times we are living in lol


No kidding. Last year it was blowing up... we are missing a couple of...ummmm...sharpshooters this year in the thread though lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

All the big bucks are dead. Don't waste your time planning trips. Stay home.lol 



mtn3531 said:


> No kidding. Last year it was blowing up... we are missing a couple of...ummmm...sharpshooters this year in the thread though lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> No kidding. Last year it was blowing up... we are missing a couple of...ummmm...sharpshooters this year in the thread though lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, definitely way less BS and regurgitated info to skip over this year so far from certain "pros".

I guess that does cut down the entertainment value a bit tho during the work week or long all day sits lol.


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Was out in a new stand location until 9:30 this morning. Didn't see any deer.


----------



## corybrown50

DixieDigger said:


> Me and dad are coming up the 3rd and coming home the 9th. I’m hoping for a great time. Last year we came up the 12th-17th and it was to late. Bucks were locked down in the south east part of Ohio.


I would agree with this....

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, definitely way less BS and regurgitated info to skip over this year so far from certain "pros".
> 
> I guess that does cut down the entertainment value a bit tho during the work week or long all day sits lol.


And this 

Cory


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Picked up my license today after work,first day out in the Buckeye and its still to hot!


----------



## O.C.

Sat this afternoon in Northeast Ohio. Had a scrub buck pushing some doe around, and a decent 8 grunting and trailing a doe right around last light. Should be interesting next couple weeks.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Evening sit.
Had eight or nine does in the field.
A half rack 3 point was chasing all over the place. Another buck, could see how big, chased a couple times.


----------



## JMBear

Shot this guy yesterday about 530. I was surprised to see him with two other small bucks. I didnt think they would still be hanging together. 

Not a trophy but lots of meat.


----------



## RH1

JMBear said:


> Shot this guy yesterday about 530. I was surprised to see him with two other small bucks. I didnt think they would still be hanging together.
> 
> Not a trophy but lots of meat.


Either you have shot the same buck as me or you didn't attack picture


----------



## mtn3531

RH1 said:


> Either you have shot the same buck as me or you didn't attack picture


Lol, it was dark and the flash didn't go off

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04

First night out i was a little rusty,i was wanting to pick BBD's brain a little bit for some advice,anybody heard from him?


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Either you have shot the same buck as me or you didn't attack picture


Lmao, funny chit.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> First night out i was a little rusty,i was wanting to pick BBD's brain a little bit for some advice,anybody heard from him?


I think he's been busy training tracking dogs.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I think he's been busy training tracking dogs.


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]. He'll be a forum sponsor before long

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I think he's been busy training tracking dogs.


"You whack'em we'll track'em"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks for your service, but I thought
"Once a Marine, always a Marine"!




mtn3531 said:


> Semper Fidelis to all of my fellow Marines, past and present.


----------



## mtn3531

The Phantom said:


> Thanks for your service, but I thought
> "Once a Marine, always a Marine"!


That's right, once that title has been earned it's never relinquished. I always viewed it as a privilege to serve, I wish this new generation that can't figure out their gender would take some initiative but I'm afraid we may be doomed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

wait.... is this the Ohio Rut Update Board 2019?


----------



## glassguy2511

irishhacker said:


> wait.... is this the Ohio Rut Update Board 2019?


As few posts as there have been you would think it was the Ohio Rut Update board for 2020.


----------



## optimal_max

mtn3531 said:


> That's right, once that title has been earned it's never relinquished. I always viewed it as a privilege to serve, I wish this new generation that can't figure out their gender would take some initiative but I'm afraid we may be doomed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


There's a LOT of great people still out there. The gender people just get all the attention.


----------



## woodslife

Slow in Hocking county according to by brother. More rain coming in the next couple days, after that things should get going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

optimal_max said:


> There's a LOT of great people still out there. The gender people just get all the attention.


Yes yes yes.....

I've been doing research on Gen Z for work and there is a real direction back to roots with this generation. They love the nostalgia of their grandparents and great grandparents. They still have their faces stuck in their phones researching it, but it is there for us to "Fan the Flame" when we can. This generation may be a turning point BACK to hunting. Hopefully 

Cory


----------



## irishhacker

Back to deer please.........


----------



## Hammer-ed

My wife finally hunted the stand yesterday evening that we set up last week. She didn't see the big buck that we noticed while setting the stand, but had several smaller bucks heads down and scent checking the area most of the evening. I hunted over a soy been field that was cut over the weekend seen over 20 does grazing, but no bucks. Crazy how within a 1500 yard range between stand locations on the same property the deer were acting. Seems as though the bucks are starting to get on their feet and are no longer in bachelor groups.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Major front coming thorough on October 31 resulting in a high temp drop of 20 degrees, relatively dark moon, 30’s overnight, high 40’s during the day - I can’t imagine a better set up for the first week of November. 

Was planning to head out tomorrow but decided to delay until Thursday since Thursday looks like a heavy wash out. Friday looks amazing. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## cgs1967

Saw 4 does and a small basket rack 8 point was chasing a doe. It all happened between 8:30-9:30am.


----------



## JMBear




----------



## corybrown50

Nice buck!!!!

Cory


----------



## Hammer-ed

Nice buck JMBear!


----------



## rchristy

we are headed out for our annual weeklong on Nov 2...should be prime.


----------



## mn.moose

First sit of the year this Saturday and I am taking my son who is 9 for the first time into the woods, he finally asked to go hunting! I am more excited than I have ever been!!!!


----------



## JMBear




----------



## JMBear




----------



## JMBear

Im new on this blog. Not sure why hes upside down but oh well.


----------



## blazinsoles

Was in Hocking over the weekend. Not the slightest interest in fornication on my property. Headed back down in 7 days for 5 days


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Saw five does in the field at 8:15 this morning.
I was on my way to Columbus so they got passed!


----------



## Bluejacket19

JMBear said:


> Im new on this blog. Not sure why hes upside down but oh well.


Not to worry he's just one of them Australian strain white tails.


----------



## 8ptd

I was planning on taking next week off for my hunt in Highland county but the corn hasn’t been harvested on the farm I hunt. Two years ago I hunted it with the corn still standing and only seen 6 deer in 5 days of all day sits. I’m thinking of waiting until the second week and hopefully they will have the corn out. 
Any of you guys have words of wisdom for this situation?


----------



## irishhacker

8ptd said:


> I was planning on taking next week off for my hunt in Highland county but the corn hasn’t been harvested on the farm I hunt. Two years ago I hunted it with the corn still standing and only seen 6 deer in 5 days of all day sits. I’m thinking of waiting until the second week and hopefully they will have the corn out.
> Any of you guys have words of wisdom for this situation?


Me personally..I want to be on the farm with the last standing corn

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

We have much better luck when corn is harvested. Mainly because deer will tend to hang out in it while extra cover is available. Trail camera activity always jumps up right after harvest. We apply this same principle to hunting Kansas as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand right now...


Tim


----------



## Frostyville

7 does off the back porch and about a 125 class Pestering them and chasing them all around the pond right now. First action that hinted that rut was getting closer on this place.


----------



## kearneyhill

Going to be a killer weekend :wink:


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Noth Showed this evening. Dead


----------



## RH1

I start 9 days off on Saturday!! I think I timed things perfectly this year


----------



## WEEGEE

very quiet tonight ,in my area.......too quiet!
had multiple shots,everyday (5) days in a row...no bucks to speak of yet.


----------



## ScentLok32

I think you’re right on with your timing RH. Friday morning is going to kick things off. I called in sick already[emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger79

Finally got to hunt again this evening after taking the last week and a half off. Have been seeing lots of deer from the deck but nothing in the woods tonight. First time ever being skunked on this property. Not sure where they were. Have 3 all day hunts coming up this weekend.


----------



## RH1

Yes, my all day sits start on Saturday. This weekend the deer movement is really going to increase.


----------



## JMBear

Bluejacket19 said:


> Not to worry he's just one of them Australian strain white tails.


I swear he was right side up when I shot him.....

Good luck everybody. Be safe.


----------



## Offsick

They are still hitting acorn flats I found about 25 scrapes in the middle of our woods all in 2 acre piece


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Ill be hunting hard in SC starting Friday. Heading to Clermont County OH next friday for 10 days tho. I usually plan my rut hunt trips to start no earlier than the 7th in the midwest. Ive been burned MANY times by getting excited and starting too early. My two best rut kill days are the 11th and 13th over many years. I will miss a little action im sure, but overall i think the 8-18th will be full of action!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Leave tomorrow for ohio......will be in stand friday morning! Can't wait!


----------



## cday34

New to the site. Knox county but also hunt in Monroe county. Older bucks are running scrape lines and feeding heavy while the young bucks are harassing does. At least that's what I am seeing at the house. I think kennyTNT is right, some good bucks will hit the ground Nov 8-18th


----------



## chris1309

Anyone hunt NE Ohio?
Lake, Geauga, Ashtabula counties?


----------



## 17ghk

scrapes starting to pop up on mahoning columbiana county line







View attachment 6971013


----------



## 1sawtooth

17ghk said:


> scrapes starting to pop up on mahoning columbiana county line
> View attachment 6971017
> 
> View attachment 6971013


Thats a turkey scratching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Offsick

Still got tons of night time big boys on camera seen one little guy and three doe lastnight in bedding area. Neighbors have alot of oaks still producing acorns and its killing me. Huron counrt


----------



## cnedeer12

Fortunate enough to take this one this morning. Wasn’t cruising or scent checking. Just browsing and eating acorns along a wood line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

cnedeer12 said:


> Fortunate enough to take this one this morning. Wasn’t cruising or scent checking. Just browsing and eating acorns along a wood line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow !! Congrats !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cnedeer12

6x5BC said:


> Wow !! Congrats !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s been a couple years since I’ve had the opportunity at a good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killahog

I think he is upside down because you threw a hatchet thru him .


----------



## Frostyville

cnedeer12 said:


> Fortunate enough to take this one this morning. Wasn’t cruising or scent checking. Just browsing and eating acorns along a wood line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 congrats, nice buck


----------



## tyepsu

I'm off November 2nd through 17th! Super excited. Just starting to see younger bucks doing some chasing. Wish I could take Friday off. I bet with this cold front coming, a lot of bucks are going to be shot. Not as many shooter bucks on camera this year as in past years, but seems come November I see bucks I've never laid eyes on , up until then.


----------



## JW683

Great buck cnedeer!


----------



## corybrown50

cnedeer12 said:


> Fortunate enough to take this one this morning. Wasn’t cruising or scent checking. Just browsing and eating acorns along a wood line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stud! Congratulations!!!

Cory


----------



## RH1

Great job cnedeer!! Hell of a buck. 

I had a nice one come in tonight in the rain. Did exactly what I needed and of course, his right side was all busted up


----------



## JMBear

Frostyville said:


> congrats, nice buck


Great buck!


----------



## hdrking2003

cday34 said:


> New to the site. Knox county but also hunt in Monroe county. Older bucks are running scrape lines and feeding heavy while the young bucks are harassing does. At least that's what I am seeing at the house. I think kennyTNT is right, some good bucks will hit the ground Nov 8-18th


Welcome cday! Quite a few of us Knox hunters on this thread. What parts?


----------



## woodslife

My brothers first buck with his bow. So excited for him.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Congrats to your brother! That first bow buck is always extra special. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## cday34

Southwest of Mount Vernon. Outside of Bangs.


----------



## ohiobucks

cday34 said:


> Southwest of Mount Vernon. Outside of Bangs.


Some of my stomping grounds. I hunt a property off of Keys Rd...:thumbs_up


----------



## glassguy2511

Nice buck cnedeer


----------



## cday34

Sorry fellas I don't know how to directly respond to someone else's post. 
But I live on Keys Rd.


----------



## Normash Shwacks

Anyone know if there is a good acorn supply down around nelsonville?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

cday34 said:


> Sorry fellas I don't know how to directly respond to someone else's post.
> But I live on Keys Rd.


Just sent you a private message cday!


----------



## corybrown50

woodslife said:


> My brothers first buck with his bow. So excited for him.


Congratulations to your brother! 

Cory


----------



## Meat

cnedeer12 said:


> Fortunate enough to take this one this morning. Wasn’t cruising or scent checking. Just browsing and eating acorns along a wood line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done! Congrats.

Meat


----------



## AmishArcher

They're starting to chase up and around Greer area in knox county. I've had the same buck running does the last 2 nights in a field. Sunday night had a 3 year old 9 giving a doe a run for her money...

It's coming. Hoping this rain stops and the cold snap makes them get after it.


----------



## malo

Good luck on this cold front coming fellas can't wait for the rain to stop and temps to drop.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Just sent you a private message cday!


You're Damn near neighbors! Lol.


@ cday......I have 3 farms I hunt in Knox, and one I southern Richland. One outside Millwood, one outside Gambier, one outside Bladensburg, and Richland is just south of Butler. Live in MTV.


----------



## cday34

@hdrking good luck. Should be a good weekend to be out!


----------



## tarsalgland

ohiobucks said:


> Some of my stomping grounds. I hunt a property off of Keys Rd...:thumbs_up


Me too.....


----------



## hdrking2003

cday34 said:


> @hdrking good luck. Should be a good weekend to be out!


You too man!


----------



## hdrking2003

tarsalgland said:


> Me too.....


Good to see you post BJ, hope things are well!


----------



## irishhacker

Anyone going out tonight in these high winds? I'm parked at my spot debating if I should hunt 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cday34

tarsalgland said:


> Me too.....


Small world. I never would have guessed there were multiple people hunting off Keys Rd on this site.


----------



## mandrroofing

irishhacker said:


> Anyone going out tonight in these high winds? I'm parked at my spot debating if I should hunt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


This could be the night! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

mandrroofing said:


> This could be the night!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ok..you talked me into it..beer is on me if it happens 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Ok..you talked me into it..beer is on me if it happens
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Oh, I'm in on that! Lol. Unfortunately for me, I don't have that dilemma as I'm about to head to work.  The natural gas compressor business waits for no one! Lol. Good news it's my Friday and I'll be in the stand from when I get off tomorrow thru Monday morning. Good luck irish, be safe!


----------



## mandrroofing

With rains stopping after 2 days, high winds dying down around 4:00 a.m. and the cold drop,ill be in stand.could be the best day Thus far

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

cday34 said:


> Small world. I never would have guessed there were multiple people hunting off Keys Rd on this site.


Don’t listen to tarsalgland Craig, he’s on the opposite end of the county. Be careful though, he’ll move in on your setup quick if he hears about a 115” buck in the area...


----------



## 1sawtooth

mandrroofing said:


> With rains stopping after 2 days, high winds dying down around 4:00 a.m. and the cold drop,ill be in stand.could be the best day Thus far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Yep on way from Virginia. Should arrive by 1:30 am. Get a quick nap and be on stand by daylight for all day hunt. Cold snap going to ignite fire tomorrow. Will be a circus... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meat

I sat in the high winds for an hour and then called it quits. Not sure the blind will even be there the next time I go out! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow morning should be awesome!


----------



## hdrking2003

Be careful guys n gals, I'm showing 30+ mph winds till 8am or so, with stronger gusts


----------



## mandrroofing

My neck of the woods lool pretty good










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Be careful guys n gals, I'm showing 30+ mph winds till 8am or so, with stronger gusts


That's because you suuuu.... good luck! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

It's all going to change come Saturday morning. Its going to be the start of what we all wait for


----------



## mtn3531

I'm jealous. Gonna be about 10 days or so before I can be in a tree 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SplitBrow189

Good luck everyone, ill be doing an all day sit tomorrow. Saturday as well if i have to. Should be good hunting. Next wednesday and thursday look good as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

I'll be heading to the tree once I'm off work tomorrow. Won't be able to do that anymore after this weekends time change.


----------



## glassguy2511

Slower than I expected this morning but its breezy. 3 younger bucks cruising but no does yet.


----------



## z7hunter11

Perfect morning, but only Turkeys have made an appearance. Set up on an inside corner between 2 bedding areas. Clinton/warren county line


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Checking in for my first all day sit this year. Athens county. Two does and a young 9 cruised through about 8:30. I can’t imagine a more perfect weather day for Nov 1. Feels like the day. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## conservewild

follow


----------



## arrow179

125” 8pt came thru about 8:30. 2 longbeards 20 mins after that. Beautiful morning but slower than expected. Licking Co


----------



## 1sawtooth

2 does and 1 eight for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Getting out of work soon. Boy I knew I was supposed to be cold. But with that breeze wowza its chilly. My wife is going to be a hunting widow this weekend. Good luck guys.


----------



## mandrroofing

9 deer this morning and couldn't resist this guy









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Killer!


----------



## malo

Saw one shooter just cruising and little basket 6. Strangely no does and I'm in a spot I will always see two or three. Def cold headed to the truck in bout 40 min will see what happens. Congrats on the buck on the ground


----------



## corybrown50

mandrroofing said:


> 9 deer this morning and couldn't resist this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


A beautiful buck. Congratulations 

Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> 9 deer this morning and couldn't resist this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Congrats on the nice buck man, and great shot too! Well done!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nice buck. It would be nice to get one in the morning and have all day to deal with it. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## z7hunter11

Well done. Nice deer!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Congrats [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phantom

Didn't want to fight the cold this morning so stayed in bed!
Heading to licking county after lunch.

My brother said my nephew has two shooters bedded down in the thickets close to him.


----------



## Meat

mandrroofing said:


> 9 deer this morning and couldn't resist this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Way to go man! Can't hit one much better than that!

Meat


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Things been slooooww the last few days according to my cameras.to windy for me this morning.Will get out in the morning tomorrow


----------



## wellsa

Stud! Congrats


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

The Phantom said:


> Didn't want to fight the cold this morning so stayed in bed!
> Heading to licking county after lunch.
> 
> My brother said my nephew has two shooters bedded down in the thickets close to him.


I’d be interested to hear what time those bucks get up. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## callmin

Rattled at 8 this morning and a busted up 2.5 year old came charging in to 10 yards. Thought hell yes gonna be a good sit. Ended up it was the only deer I saw hoping the evening hunt will be better.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Definitely expected more action today. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## WarriorVanes

Headed out in a few hours. My cameras have been slow, too. Two buddies went out this morning and got blanked.

Congrats on the buck mandrroofing!


----------



## ohiobucks

Zero deer seen from the stand this morning in Knox county, saw 2 in the headlights on the way, both very small deer.

Wind damage from last night right next to my ladder, a little to close.


----------



## corybrown50

crazylouie said:


> I’d be interested to hear what time those bucks get up.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


Me too[emoji1662][emoji106][emoji16][emoji106][emoji1662]

Cory


----------



## chaded

ohiobucks said:


> Zero deer seen from the stand this morning in Knox county, saw 2 in the headlights on the way, both very small deer.
> 
> Wind damage from last night right next to my ladder, a little to close.


Is that tree next to your ladder also dead?


----------



## ohiobucks

chaded said:


> Is that tree next to your ladder also dead?


Yep, but it is already broke off about 10ft above my head...


----------



## conservewild

I will be in Athens County Sat-Wed should be a fun couple of days


----------



## Tim/OH

Got settled in about 20 min ago.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I put on the late season gear for this evening lol....my first lite base layers will be on tomorrow morning lol


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Got settled in about 20 min ago.....
> 
> 
> Tim


Beware of the rabid racoons Tim! Believe me, they're real! Lol


----------



## ohiobucks

This afternoon I’m on an oak flat high on the hill with thick bedding cover below, and ag fields behind me. Eastern Knox county, good luck all!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> This afternoon I’m on an oak flat high on the hill with thick bedding cover below, and ag fields behind me. Eastern Knox county, good luck all!


Good luck to you as well! Almost went out that way(outside Millwood) myself tonight but decided Outside of Gambier (Knox) instead in a tree line that comes off a big woods and separates 2 winter wheat fields. Nice lil stream running below me too. Farmer was taking down the corn on the neighbors property about a 1/4 mile mile away a little bit ago, so hope that helps the cause. Be safe all!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck to you as well! Almost went out that way(outside Millwood) myself tonight but decided Outside of Gambier (Knox) instead in a tree line that comes off a big woods and separates 2 winter wheat fields. Nice lil stream running below me too. Farmer was taking down the corn on the neighbors property about a 1/4 mile mile away a little bit ago, so hope that helps the cause. Be safe all!


Sounds like a solid setup Clint, good luck!

I’ve got acorns, squirrels, and deer rubs all around me.


----------



## irishhacker

Tim/OH said:


> Got settled in about 20 min ago.....
> 
> 
> Tim


Same time as me.. good luck 


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Sounds like a solid setup Clint, good luck!
> 
> I’ve got acorns, squirrels, and deer rubs all around me.


Thanks Tom! Yeah it's a little piece of paradise at this place. The only problem is the sound of the stream makes you have to pee every hour lol. Right after my last post, I heard the loudest, deepest, nastiest grunt I've ever heard before. Was coming from the woods about 150 yards across the field in front of me. Tried calling back with some grunts and the can, but nothing showed as of yet.


----------



## Hunter4Ever

*Great Action on Wednesday!*

This Wednesday 10/30 I had three bucks chasing a doe hard! After the action let up I was soft calling and this guy came in. Had him 10 yds quartering away but let him walk.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzRDflguOTQ&feature=youtu.be

It was a great time. Should explode over the next few days with this cold front. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Frostyville

Well, got humbled tonight. Finally went out for my first sit cause my target was pretty regular. Sitting on ground about an hour into the hunt and here he came. Stopped broadside at 45 yards and I didn’t account for the jumping the string and watched my arrow go right over his back. Clean miss atleast but he was only on a 7 acre piece that I had so doubtful he will be back in it. That ducking is a lot worse from the ground than anything ive experienced from a treestand. Lessened learned but it’s been years since I missed one of my targets. Remember why I don’t do it now lol. Good luck everyone.


----------



## cgs1967

This morning was cold and windy. Saw one fork buck. Thought the woods would be alive tonight. Wrong. It was dead in Gurnsey county.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Beautiful evening sit- 1 loner doe, 1 coyote and a bruiser 10 pt came through right at dark slowly scent checking where she was. He was about 45 min behind her but neither were in a hurry, both very relaxed..Wayne County


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Dead. Skunked


----------



## Regohio

Saw 11 this morning...10 Does one 2 or 3 yr old 8 Point. The woods are full of Rubs...My scrapes are clean but I'm getting very few pictures???

Maybe they are all living in standing corn???


----------



## hdrking2003

Couple 120's and a spike chasing a doe all over just after 6pm. Then passed up a shot on that same doe multiple times inside of 25 yards, hoping she would entice something bigger to come on in. We all know how this story ends tho...... nothing came in, it got dark, and I came home with an empty truck bed lol. I relearn that lesson every year it seems. Gonna be in eastern Knox tomorrow morning, then skipping the all day hunt to get down and meet up with my boys Tim(Tim/OH), and Jason(expressmail) so we can hunt my southern Richland county farm. I loooove hunting the rut, but it's so much more fun to me with good friends there with you, no matter the outcome!


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Was in stand by 3 PM. Started seeing deer about 4:30. Had a doe and her fawn at less than five yards. Let the doe walk since the baby still had spots. Only thing close to the stand.

Saw one buck at the top of the hill chasing a doe pretty hard.


----------



## malo

Slow night compared to this morning in Marion county sitting in the blind tomorrow. All about my boy tomorrow. Hope things are happening for him fingers crossed


----------



## cgs1967

I'm starting to think they are bedding in the corn.


----------



## drchesler

This evening in Fairfield county I saw a 2 year old buck pushing a doe pretty hard. Saw 2 more does, and a forky just before dark.


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen a borderline shooter following a doe and her fawns....had him at 20yds for like 5 mins almost pull the trigger....a mature 11pt

He eventually went his separate way from the does....nice evening 



Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw a doe with 2 fawns this afternoon in Knox, right at last light, zero rutting activity going on...


----------



## Schneeder

Saw 10. 8 does and 2 bucks. Both bucks were following a doe but not anything aggressive as they just fed along.


----------



## corybrown50

Frostyville said:


> Well, got humbled tonight. Finally went out for my first sit cause my target was pretty regular. Sitting on ground about an hour into the hunt and here he came. Stopped broadside at 45 yards and I didn’t account for the jumping the string and watched my arrow go right over his back. Clean miss atleast but he was only on a 7 acre piece that I had so doubtful he will be back in it. That ducking is a lot worse from the ground than anything ive experienced from a treestand. Lessened learned but it’s been years since I missed one of my targets. Remember why I don’t do it now lol. Good luck everyone.


Give him some time...he'll be back. All he knows is something happened, but not what. You're still good. Let him rest. As long as you have some "live decoys/bait" you know what he'll be in the mood for. 

Cory


----------



## arrowflinger79

Today was a lot slower than I anticipated for my first all day sit for the year. Was hunting in Madison Co on the edge of a big thicket inside the woods. Had this guy come in to 20 yds at 9:30 and then came through again a little before 1 looking for does. The picture was taken 7 yds from me while I was in the tree. No does this morning but saw 5 this evening but this lone 2.5 yr old was the only buck I saw all day.


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Got it done tonight in Summit County. Came in chasing a Doe at 6:33. Almost directly under my stand.


----------



## corybrown50

B tucky BowHntr said:


> View attachment 6972779
> View attachment 6972781
> 
> 
> Got it done tonight in Summit County. Came in chasing a Doe at 6:33. Almost directly under my stand.


Very nice! Congratulations sir!!

Cory


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

corybrown50 said:


> B tucky BowHntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6972779
> View attachment 6972781
> 
> 
> Got it done tonight in Summit County. Came in chasing a Doe at 6:33. Almost directly under my stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Congratulations sir!!
> 
> Cory
Click to expand...


Thank You!! Feeling blessed to be able do what we do.


----------



## Frostyville

Nope he gets pass for rest of year, I only hunt a deer til first encounter. If I dont close the deal on that one they are off my list. Only had him that was over 170 so probably done for the year. Works out for best though he’s only 41/2 and be will be bigger next year if he makes it.


----------



## Sasamafras

Saw deer moving early tonight. Also buck dogging a doe pretty good for 30 minutes between wood blocks. Crawford county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

He didn't say when the first one left.
The second one got up at 1140 AM.




crazylouie said:


> I’d be interested to hear what time those bucks get up.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


----------



## WEEGEE

from wheelchair to 3mi. atv ride to wheelchair in blind......70 yrs young and getting it done,BY MYSELF...don't judge by size,judge by the heart.....THANKS TO GOD!


----------



## arrow179

Congrats Weegee!!


----------



## Frostyville

Way to go weegee congrats and he’ll of a job.


----------



## hdrking2003

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6972843
> 
> 
> from wheelchair to 3mi. atv ride to wheelchair in blind......70 yrs young and getting it done,BY MYSELF...don't judge by size,judge by the heart.....THANKS TO GOD!


You're my effing hero Weeg!! Very happy for you man, you're a true inspiration for us all!!


----------



## longbeard02

Weegee that is incredible.. Congrats!


----------



## 8ptd

Yes a true inspiration. Making it happen. You are THE MAN.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6972843
> 
> 
> from wheelchair to 3mi. atv ride to wheelchair in blind......70 yrs young and getting it done,BY MYSELF...don't judge by size,judge by the heart.....THANKS TO GOD!


Well done!


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Checking in for all day sit #2

Yesterday 
Saw 4 does
One decent 9
One 10 I probably should have shot but didn’t because of his broken g4. 

No rutting activity except that the bucks were on their feet during daylight. 

I’ve seen 5-6 does this am in groups no bucks following. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## IrishHunter1

On the way to taking my son to practice, in two separate alfalfa fields about a mile apart, both had a mature buck about 15-20 yards from a doe facing each other.


----------



## corybrown50

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6972843
> 
> 
> from wheelchair to 3mi. atv ride to wheelchair in blind......70 yrs young and getting it done,BY MYSELF...don't judge by size,judge by the heart.....THANKS TO GOD!


Amen Brother, Amen. Amazing heart there. Congratulations!!!!

Cory


----------



## RH1

Great job wegee


----------



## malo

Nice wegee


----------



## dduff1

Absolutely an inspiration to us all. Congrats


WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6972843
> 
> 
> from wheelchair to 3mi. atv ride to wheelchair in blind......70 yrs young and getting it done,BY MYSELF...don't judge by size,judge by the heart.....THANKS TO GOD!


----------



## cgs1967

Great job and great buck. I couldn't be happier for you. Well done Sir.


----------



## ohiobucks

Attaboy WEEGEE, congrats!! [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Looking to start hitting it hard on Monday in Licking county. Spent the last week hunting at my Bro-in-law's farm. Saw lots of smaller bucks and a few does. Things are just starting to heat up down there it seems.


----------



## Regohio

WEEGEE...Is short for Chuck Norris maybe??? Great Buck Congrads!!!


----------



## kearneyhill

Seen a buck wink at a doe last evening. Should be on soon!


----------



## pluckabuck

Richland County....... Only does this morning, but pulled cards and had quite a few mature bucks showing up on camera during daylight hours the last two days.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats to all who have connected already.


----------



## 6x5BC

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 6972843
> 
> 
> from wheelchair to 3mi. atv ride to wheelchair in blind......70 yrs young and getting it done,BY MYSELF...don't judge by size,judge by the heart.....THANKS TO GOD!


Congratulations ! Great buck !!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Started out in Licking county*

This is where I went from there.









This is what he weighed.









This is what he looks like.
















Not the biggest deer in the world, but the biggest I've seen in four years, and my biggest so far.

Got him at 7:45 AM. 
Watched him freshen a scrape about 80 - 100 yards away.
He was by himself, not chasing.


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> This is where I went from there.
> 
> View attachment 6973199
> 
> 
> This is what he weighed.
> 
> View attachment 6973201
> 
> 
> This is what he looks like.
> 
> View attachment 6973205
> 
> View attachment 6973219
> 
> 
> Not the biggest deer in the world, but the biggest I've seen in four years, and my biggest so far.
> 
> Got him at 7:45 AM.
> Watched him freshen a scrape about 80 - 100 yards away.
> He was by himself, not chasing.


Congrats Phantom, great buck!!! Best processor around and I wouldn't think of going anywhere else!


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks.
I used to go to DJs, but switched to Raber's when DJs stopped processing deer.
Pretty good change on my part!


----------



## ohiobucks

Congrats Phantom, nice one! Raber’s pepper jack deer sticks are high on my list of delicious things to eat. [emoji108]


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Congrats Phantom, nice one! Raber’s pepper jack deer sticks are high on my list of delicious things to eat. [emoji108]


Packing some right now for my afternoon hunt[emoji16]


----------



## Regohio

The Phantom said:


> This is where I went from there.
> 
> View attachment 6973199
> 
> 
> This is what he weighed.
> 
> View attachment 6973201
> 
> 
> This is what he looks like.
> 
> View attachment 6973205
> 
> View attachment 6973219
> 
> 
> Not the biggest deer in the world, but the biggest I've seen in four years, and my biggest so far.
> 
> Got him at 7:45 AM.
> Watched him freshen a scrape about 80 - 100 yards away.
> He was by himself, not chasing.


GREAT JOB AIR FORCE! Nice buck for sure!


----------



## The Phantom

I saw two more in the back of trucks that made mine look like a fawn!

Speaking of fawns, I saw one yesterday late afternoon that still had spots. Mama got a pass.


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> Congrats Phantom, nice one! Raber’s pepper jack deer sticks are high on my list of delicious things to eat. [emoji108]


Been looking for a good deer processor in the area. Just curious on how they cut up your deer and prices. If you want to pm me about it that will be fine. I've been processing my own deer and to be honest I'm ready to hand the job over to a processor. Lol Thanks!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Been looking for a good deer processor in the area. Just curious on how they cut up your deer and prices. If you want to pm me about it that will be fine. I've been processing my own deer and to be honest I'm ready to hand the job over to a processor. Lol Thanks!


$75 for your normal processing, and cuts. All the other specialty items are extra. I think 10lbs of those pepper jack snack sticks are $40(100 big sticks),cheddar trail bologna (best there is) is about the same, and they have brats, breakfast sausage, hot dogs, etc, etc, etc. They'll add pork fat to your burger upon request too(slight upcharge but worth it for a lil grease). Best part is they guarantee you get only your own deer back. So if you're as meticulous as I am about how you take care of your deer after the kill, you'll certainly appreciate that. No more getting Billy Bob's pizz and gut matter soaked deer meat, that's been marinating in that back of his truck in 60 degree weather all day, mixed in with yours.

Super friendly Amish guy named Dennis runs the joint and if you go there enough, will call you by name every time[emoji106]


----------



## The Phantom

PM me your email and I'll send you a price list.
Standard cut pricing doesn't apply under certain circumstances.


----------



## The Phantom

Time to go whack-a-doe.

I hope!


----------



## 1sawtooth

Been slow for me all day but now things getting right. After over 7 hours in this seat it’s getting good. Heard a buck roar 20 minutes ago and now big 8 just came in chasing doe into food plot. 120-130 eight point but I let him pass. Now more does walking into food plot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Do you guys know if they'll make deer sticks out of meat that's already been ground? I've got some leftover from last year (vacuum sealed) and want to try those sticks out. Some places will only do them if they process the deer themselves so just wanted to see if you knew.


----------



## 17ghk

bucks are still running together but they are moving mid day.


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations Ed....now you won’t have to deal with the cold lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations to everyone else that tagged out....bucks are moving during daylight hrs this early in the ballgame...I love it

My friend got a pic of a nice 10 cruising around 1230


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a gd feeling about tonight...could be a night that I kill a booner

Fingers crossed 


Tim


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> $75 for your normal processing, and cuts. All the other specialty items are extra. I think 10lbs of those pepper jack snack sticks are $40(100 big sticks),cheddar trail bologna (best there is) is about the same, and they have brats, breakfast sausage, hot dogs, etc, etc, etc. They'll add pork fat to your burger upon request too(slight upcharge but worth it for a lil grease). Best part is they guarantee you get only your own deer back. So if you're as meticulous as I am about how you take care of your deer after the kill, you'll certainly appreciate that. No more getting Billy Bob's pizz and gut matter soaked deer meat, that's been marinating in that back of his truck in 60 degree weather all day, mixed in with yours.
> 
> Super friendly Amish guy named Dennis runs the joint and if you go there enough, will call you by name every time[emoji106]


Thanks man!


----------



## 1sawtooth

The heat is turning up for sure. The nice 8 came back again. He really must be trying to commit suicide. Walked right by me again. [emoji51][emoji16]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Anybody else seen the Ashland County buck posted on Fin Feather Furs fb? W-I-D-E


----------



## 1sawtooth

I was trying to find it. Can you post link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

https://m.facebook.com/finfeatherfuroutfitters/photos/a.103732986435347/1767667530041876/?type=3


----------



## Schneeder

Two twin fork horns at 4:45. One worked a scrape but they both just walked/browsed together before finally walking under me and off into the timber. Had 3 does in a field by me for an hour but no bucks during that time.


----------



## drchesler

Only saw one this evening, a 2 1/2 year old 7 point cruising. Starting to seem some strangers on the trail camera, but no shooters during daylight.


----------



## tim1676

4 bucks tonight, 4 does. 2 1/2 yo 8 pt was the boss tonight. No shooters. A little chasing and little sparing.
Back at it tomorrow morning


----------



## jhiggs1216

No bucks tonight but was able to harvest a doe tonight in Marion county.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Really confused at to what is going on. Hearing all of you talk about the buck activity has me puzzled. We went from consistently getting good buck pics to basically nothing for the last week on any of our cams. We had been seeing at least 3-4 bucks every time out including some shooters on multiple sits. This was about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I hunted all day for the last 2 days and one 2 1/2 yr old yesterday and none today. Saw about 15 does but not one buck. Almost all the does had fawns with them yet. What could be going on that the bucks disappeared?


----------



## WEEGEE

arrowflinger79 said:


> Really confused at to what is going on. Hearing all of you talk about the buck activity has me puzzled. We went from consistently getting good buck pics to basically nothing for the last week on any of our cams. We had been seeing at least 3-4 bucks every time out including some shooters on multiple sits. This was about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I hunted all day for the last 2 days and one 2 1/2 yr old yesterday and none today. Saw about 15 does but not one buck. Almost all the does had fawns with them yet. What could be going on that the bucks disappeared?


tip......hot doe on neighbor's lands...but their moving all the time right now...but as you saw with fawns being with does same here...but more fawns everyday. your trails are your worst enemy...dogs could follow you a week old...deer the same....deer smell your trails 24/7 no matter... too many tracks equals less sightings period.


----------



## hdrking2003

In stand now at my dad's farm, on what would've been my dad's 74th bday. First one since he passed in January. Hoping he sends some good luck my way today on what looks to be perfect weather for this early November day. Good luck all, be safe!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> In stand now at my dad's farm, on what would've been my dad's 74th bday. First one since he passed in January. Hoping he sends some good luck my way today on what looks to be perfect weather for this early November day. Good luck all, be safe!!


 He will brother.....good luck 


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks Tim.
I wasn't able to get out much last year and didn't get a deer, so have been out of venison for several months. Need to put at least one doe on the ground!
Went out for the last three hours yesterday, didn't see a thing.

Good luck to you.




Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations Ed....now you won’t have to deal with the cold lol
> 
> 
> Tim


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.
Sorry about your loss.



hdrking2003 said:


> In stand now at my dad's farm, on what would've been my dad's 74th bday. First one since he passed in January. Hoping he sends some good luck my way today on what looks to be perfect weather for this early November day. Good luck all, be safe!!


----------



## Offsick

Any updates? Had one doe come by about 830am.huron county


----------



## Easttnhunter01

3 year old 8 pt little 6 pt and 3 doe yesterday morning, 3 doe yesterday evening. 

3 does so far this morning, highland and Ross county


----------



## heli-m hunter

Bucks just cruising in Harrison county seen a 130 eight point and 3 does


----------



## kevinslack

Seen 10 doe yesterday and 3 bucks, two of the bucks were chasing the does around, but no shooters. The big ones are still waiting for dark before they come in. Be back in stand at 2 until dark.


----------



## Tim/OH

Had something big come in following a doe right at daybreak...it was grunting and snort wheezing the whole way, she stopped to feed and he stood behind her because a smaller buck was in the area....


Tim


----------



## pluckabuck

Started pouring the rain at about sunset last night. This guy came in right before last light. By the time I got to my arrow, most of the blood had washed off, but the little that was left on fletchings was a very light pink blood. I figured lung shot, but backed out for a couple hours just in case. Could not find a single drop of blood, but found him about 100 yards away, double lunger!
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## 379pete

Nice buck. In for the week in Adam's county. Not seen a thing so far.


----------



## Schneeder

A 3 year old 8 came in this morning chasing off two does. Grunted at him and he eventually came to 20 yards but got the pass. Next year he'll be good. Saw 10+ does, a button, fork horn and 20+ turkeys. 

Also shot a doe. Next week is my week off from work so hopefully I don't miss out on all the fun.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Checking in for all day sit #3 in Adams. 

Yesterday saw 16 does and 2 young bucks. One buck was chasing. Moved sets mid day and with the swirling wind in the hills was busted multiple times. Waste of an afternoon and educated half the deer population. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Correction. Athens. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## ScentLok32

Got skunked in the timber this morning. Just got settled in on a field edge for the evening. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offsick

Got skunked with decoy this morning on ground, walking back to stand huge tracks in the middle of our cut bean field big boys out dogging all night.all shooters late pm or early am. Huron county


----------



## Hampton3

Got skunked this morning as well. Hunting timber in Morgan County.


----------



## woodslife

Drove around the farm last night and saw 28 deer, 1 was a buck. Almost all the does has fawns still with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

The same lone doe that I seen yesterday, brought in that buck this morning 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Bumped some deer walking in smh...got settled at 3:57


Tim


----------



## Suncrest08

Got it done today on public in Ohio, saw two shooters on a scrape. I shot the first one and once I shot another one came in and worked it too. Good luck all! Movement is ramping up!


----------



## kevinslack

Just got home seen two 8 points not shooters and 6 does. Man they were tearing the woods up on my way back to utv. The chasing is on big time. Watched one buck tearing up the ground in a couple different spots and licking on a couple small tree branches. Should only get better. But I'm not seeing any bucks in the morning yet at my spot to set in mornings yet. All activity is hour before dark at my spot. Once my camera shows bucks in morning I will start all day set's.


----------



## ScentLok32

This was as exciting as my night got. 3 does came out and fed in a cut bean field to my left about 30 mins before shooting light ended and were relaxed with no bucks in sight. Butler county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen a giant get bumped tonight by some guys that gut shot it earlier in the day. I feel for the young man as he was wearing the emotions on his face as they came walking thru looking for it. I told them to back out cause it seemed to be running fine when I saw it. I was hunting public that backed up to their private. They said they have 10 guys lined up for tomorrow to get boots on the ground looking for it. It’s the biggest deer I’ve ever seen by far, they’ve guessed it to be near 200 inches from all the trail cam photos. I couldn’t tell in the short time I seen it, I know it was big though.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Suncrest08 said:


> Got it done today on public in Ohio, saw two shooters on a scrape. I shot the first one and once I shot another one came in and worked it too. Good luck all! Movement is ramping up!


Great public buck! 

I saw two today on a full day sit. ROUGH


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## hdrking2003

My morning was a dud with only a forky and a spike, 3 hours apart, during a 4 1/2 hour sit in SE Knox(my dad always did have a good sense of humor lol). Went to southern Richland county for the evening, and had a lot of action. One buck chasing a hot doe all over the place, then 4 more bucks following the same trail, and multiple other does. The chasing buck was grunting, snorting, coughing, burping, farting, and making all kinds of crazy noises. Lol. Too bad the biggest buck of the bunch was that one as 100" ten, but fun to watch regardless. Heating up fo sho. Might sneak in another morning hunt tomorrow before my work week begins at 5pm.


----------



## Suncrest08

Thank you, That is rough and usually my normal sit, Stars aligned today. Grind on! 


crazylouie said:


> Suncrest08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it done today on public in Ohio, saw two shooters on a scrape. I shot the first one and once I shot another one came in and worked it too. Good luck all! Movement is ramping up!
> 
> 
> 
> Great public buck!
> 
> I saw two today on a full day sit. ROUGH
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin1983

Couldn’t pass him up. Logan county, this guy and a little buck dogging a doe. Got him stopped @ 15 yards slightly quartering to me! He didn’t make it 60 yards! Happy happy happy!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malo

Congrats man


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Just had this monster show up on my camera 150 yards from my stand!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Sorry pics are sideways. I don’t know how to fix. Sure hope I get a crack at him.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

AttilaTheHun said:


> Sorry pics are sideways. I don’t know how to fix. Sure hope I get a crack at him.


Beast of a deer, good luck to ya !!


----------



## hdrking2003

AttilaTheHun said:


> Just had this monster show up on my camera 150 yards from my stand!


A monster indeed! Good luck with that!!


----------



## VAhunterOH

I’m sick to my stomach. Shot at a good buck tonight, well within what I feel comfortable range (just shy of 40). Slightly quarter away. Got to arrow and very little blood, mostly fat and hair (no smell). Hairs seemed mostly light/white. He jolted forward after shot appx 10 yards and then I watched him slowly walk away into thicket (another 10-15 yard or so)

Took awhile to get on blood, but ended up finding a pretty good pile within 30 yards of shot. Blood was dark, appeared to contain a few bubbles (not really sure?). Let him go for 2.5hrs and just got back from trailing to blood for the last 4.5 hours. Trailed for 250 yards or so and had trouble finding more blood (flash lights were also dimming which didn’t help). After that original pile of blood, we never found more than large drops. No indication deer bedded anywhere.

Any advice/insight about shot (other than a crappy one, yes; I don’t need any more help feeling bad)? I was thinking non fatal when I saw the arrow, but the blood has me confused. I’m very disappointed in myself and doing this. I would have never taken the shot if I didn’t feel comfortable. It all happened so fast, but I still felt I was calm and confident in my shot. I hate to wound anything and will give it my very best effort to track him. 

Thanks all!


----------



## mtn3531

AttilaTheHun said:


> Sorry pics are sideways. I don’t know how to fix. Sure hope I get a crack at him.


Here you go









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

VAhunterOH said:


> I’m sick to my stomach. Shot at a good buck tonight, well within what I feel comfortable range (just shy of 40). Slightly quarter away. Got to arrow and very little blood, mostly fat and hair (no smell). Hairs seemed mostly light/white. He jolted forward after shot appx 10 yards and then I watched him slowly walk away into thicket (another 10-15 yard or so)
> 
> Took awhile to get on blood, but ended up finding a pretty good pile within 30 yards of shot. Blood was dark, appeared to contain a few bubbles (not really sure?). Let him go for 2.5hrs and just got back from trailing to blood for the last 4.5 hours. Trailed for 250 yards or so and had trouble finding more blood (flash lights were also dimming which didn’t help). After that original pile of blood, we never found more than large drops. No indication deer bedded anywhere.
> 
> Any advice/insight about shot (other than a crappy one, yes; I don’t need any more help feeling bad)? I was thinking non fatal when I saw the arrow, but the blood has me confused. I’m very disappointed in myself and doing this. I would have never taken the shot if I didn’t feel comfortable. It all happened so fast, but I still felt I was calm and confident in my shot. I hate to wound anything and will give it my very best effort to track him.
> 
> Thanks all!


Low in the brisket, dark red blood is muscle blood. See that kind of hit a lot on elk. That deer will be chasing tail again tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AttilaTheHun

mtn3531 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Frostyville

Get on your mature does, first ones are coming in now. Had a deer I’ve been waiting on to show back up all year finally come back Saturday. Last night he was locked on a doe with 3 other bucks pestering them. One of the 3 smaller ones got lucky after the big one and doe finally made it to stand and I took her guardian. Put on quite the show.


----------



## arrow179

Frostyville said:


> Get on your mature does, first ones are coming in now. Had a deer I’ve been waiting on to show back up all year finally come back Saturday. Last night he was locked on a doe with 3 other bucks pestering them. One of the 3 smaller ones got lucky after the big one and doe finally made it to stand and I took her guardian. Put on quite the show.


Nice! Pics?


----------



## SCJW

AttilaTheHun said:


> Thank you


Wow, he's nice! I hope you get a shot at him.


----------



## glassguy2511

Even though my hunting property has been a little slow (no chasing in a week) I have a group of does that eat acorns in my side yard every morning. Yesterday morning when I came home from hunting I had a 140" 10pt barrel out of the woods as the does were standing there eating acorns. I had just shut my truck off and was still in it. He chased her all over my yard and at one point was within 10 feet of my truck. Needless to say I got some good video and pics.

This morning another buck chased one of those does at the same place as I was getting ready for work at 7am. Saw 2 more bucks chasing does in cut corn fields between 7:15 and 7:20am. Watched 3 bucks just about get hit on the highway on my way to work.

I think its on.


----------



## cday34

Some nice deer are hitting the ground!

Saw several small bucks on their feet this weekend but basically no rut activity.


----------



## Liveblue23

Well I finally got the monkey off my back. Shot this guy Sunday evening. Came in behind me in the creek bottom. My stand overlooks a bean field on top. Was crazy steep shot. Hit him in liver. Only ran maybe 80 yards. Tons of blood. Crazy how a liver hit can kill them dead or last a while. When I gutted him he had a huge cut in his liver. Wasn't one of the big ones I was after but I've ate a tag for 4 years trying to kill one that's as big or bigger on my wall already. Guess that just means they will be bigger next year. He was just feeding on acorns but was rutted up for sure. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Liveblue23 said:


> Well I finally got the monkey off my back. Shot this guy Sunday evening. Came in behind me in the creek bottom. My stand overlooks a bean field on top. Was crazy steep shot. Hit him in liver. Only ran maybe 80 yards. Tons of blood. Crazy how a liver hit can kill them dead or last a while. When I gutted him he had a huge cut in his liver. Wasn't one of the big ones I was after but I've ate a tag for 4 years trying to kill one that's as big or bigger on my wall already. Guess that just means they will be bigger next year. He was just feeding on acorns but was rutted up for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely looks like a shooter to me! Congrats!!


----------



## AmishMan007

Justin1983 said:


> Couldn’t pass him up. Logan county, this guy and a little buck dogging a doe. Got him stopped @ 15 yards slightly quartering to me! He didn’t make it 60 yards! Happy happy happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice buck! Good to see a fellow Logan Countian getting it done! 
Nice bucks to everyone else as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Gentlemen, congrats to all of you. Well done! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## callmin

mtn3531 said:


> Gentlemen, congrats to all of you. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


X2 Some really nice bucks starting to fall. Congrats to all of you. I’ll be starting to hit it hard come Wednesday


----------



## 17ghk

congrats everyone and have fun!


----------



## mandrroofing

I would suggest to everyone thats able,sit all day your best rut stands on Friday and Saturday .wish I still had a tag!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

A couple web sites are saying the 10th-14th, and 24th-28th are 3 and 4 star days.

Saw two small bucke and six does tonight in Licking county.
No chasing.


----------



## RH1

Nothing for me this afternoon. 
I've been down sick since Saturday afternoon and haven't been in the tree. Couldn't stand it anymore so went today. I'm going back out tomorrow mid morning after the rain moves out. 
Congrats to everyone that has filled there tags. Some really good deer have been taken the past few days


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Day 4 all day sit was a bust. One forky. Crazy. Either I have the most discreet and private sexually active deer in history or the first one hasn’t even begun to smell like she’s about ready in my woods. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Looks like many in here are doing well though so maybe the chasing will be moving south. Hope so. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## vtbowhntr

crazylouie said:


> Looks like many in here are doing well though so maybe the chasing will be moving south. Hope so.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


What are are you hunting? We hunt Meigs and southern Atgen counties. Over the course of 22 years the 10th-20th are the best for us with the 12th -17th being when most of our mature bucks hit the ground. Also the week before gun season can be magical for huge bucks.


----------



## 17ghk

vtbowhntr said:


> What are are you hunting? We hunt Meigs and southern Atgen counties. Over the course of 22 years the 10th-20th are the best for us with the 12th -17th being when most of our mature bucks hit the ground. Also the week before gun season can be magical for huge bucks.


I'm going to agree with this. I've killed bucks with doe first day of gun season.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Blank tonight. Didn’t see a deer. Didn’t even bump on on the way out.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

23&24 are youth gun. Getting my son out. He loves gun. 



The Phantom said:


> A couple web sites are saying the 10th-14th, and 24th-28th are 3 and 4 star days.
> 
> Saw two small bucke and six does tonight in Licking county.
> No chasing.


----------



## The Phantom

Great time to be in the woods with a bow!




Ed91Cummins said:


> 23&24 are youth gun. Getting my son out. He loves gun.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

vtbowhntr said:


> What are are you hunting? We hunt Meigs and southern Atgen counties. Over the course of 22 years the 10th-20th are the best for us with the 12th -17th being when most of our mature bucks hit the ground. Also the week before gun season can be magical for huge bucks.


I’m hunting Athens. Just bought this piece of land two years ago. Spent the last 20 years hunting mostly Knox. 120 miles south and different land so I’m still learning the routine down here. I had big bucks on camera around 9:30am & 5:30pm about 10 days ago for a couple days so it looked like it was starting, then nothing. Oh well, it’s the strategy and figuring out the game that makes bow hunting so much fun for me. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## arrow179

Had multiple bucks chasing like crazy last night. Must’ve been a heck of a battle as I saw the winner come by at 20yds with his mouth all bloody (130” 9pt) and the loser with gouges all down his side (120” 7pt). I agree that it’s getting started and first does are almost ready to come in. The next 2 weeks should be awesome if you can be in the woods especially with the cooler than normal forecast!


----------



## Frostyville

crazylouie said:


> vtbowhntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are are you hunting? We hunt Meigs and southern Atgen counties. Over the course of 22 years the 10th-20th are the best for us with the 12th -17th being when most of our mature bucks hit the ground. Also the week before gun season can be magical for huge bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m hunting Athens. Just bought this piece of land two years ago. Spent the last 20 years hunting mostly Knox. 120 miles south and different land so I’m still learning the routine down here. I had big bucks on camera around 9:30am & 5:30pm about 10 days ago for a couple days so it looked like it was starting, then nothing. Oh well, it’s the strategy and figuring out the game that makes bow hunting so much fun for me.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”
Click to expand...

I’m south of you with bucks already locked in with does. My buddy that is still hunting hasn’t seen a deer the last 3 sits. Where he sitting and where I killed mine are around a 1000 yards apart. They might be busy on neighboring property at the moment but give it 2 or 3 days when that doe gets bred than they will go back on the hunt.


----------



## kevinslack

In my spot the bigger bucks are still moving couple hours after light. Going to try a different spot today.


----------



## onlyaspike

My daughter shot a nice 8pt Saturday morning....made a scrape about 125yrds away...then weaved down through a strip of woods mangling some small trees/bushes to check 3 deer out feeding in front of us...made a perfect 40yrd shot...


----------



## onlyaspike

Pic from the short tracking....massive blood trail...Rage Hypodermic


----------



## Hammer-ed

Been hunting daylight to dark the past 3 days in Scioto county, still not a lot of rutting activity, yesterday morning I noticed some new scraps. During the three days i have done all day sets most bucks i saw were not responsive to calls and were not with does. Crazy how things have gone so far in my area.


----------



## tim1676

onlyaspike said:


> My daughter shot a nice 8pt Saturday morning....made a scrape about 125yrds away...then weaved down through a strip of woods mangling some small trees/bushes to check 3 deer out feeding in front of us...made a perfect 40yrd shot...


Congratulations to her!!!


----------



## tyepsu

So, I live near where Carroll, columbiana and Jefferson County all kind of meet. My 2 weeks off work started at 4:30pm this past Friday. That night I saw 29 deer, passed a 120s 8 point and saw multiple 2 1/2 year old bucks chasing does. Next morning, I saw 5 bucks and a doe, with one potential shooter but didn't get a great look at him. Went back to that spot Saturday afternoon and bumped 2 doe going in, saw one cross a field 200 yards away and got winded by another doe at dark. Sunday morning I sat 3 hours and another 3 hours Sunday afternoon and didn't see a single deer. Yesterday morning saw a doe, grunted in a yearling buck and just saw the legs of a deer chasing him, after he walked off. Moved a stand around 1045am and sat in it until dark and didn't see a single deer. I've been holding off until this week to hunt my best stands and now the wind is not favorable to hunt them. Think tomorrow I'll risk it and hunt my 2 best stands ( one in morning and the other in the afternoon). Got a dentist appointment in PA at 11:15, so plan on hunting there this afternoon


----------



## ScentLok32

Just saw what looked to be about a 140 and a 160 having a stare down about 150 yards apart in a cut corn field with a doe standing between them. Was driving so I couldn’t get a picture. First mature deer I’ve seen showing rutting activity in daylight. I’m off the rest of the week starting tomorrow. Pumped. Butler county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paarchhntr

onlyaspike said:


> Pic from the short tracking....massive blood trail...Rage Hypodermic


Awesome! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## mandrroofing

Just had a new buck move into my area









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScentLok32

Turned around and snapped a pic. Low quality but when there’s that much frame from that far off[emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

Hammer-ed said:


> Been hunting daylight to dark the past 3 days in Scioto county, still not a lot of rutting activity, yesterday morning I noticed some new scraps. During the three days i have done all day sets most bucks i saw were not responsive to calls and were not with does. Crazy how things have gone so far in my area.


 I hear ya. Things have been dead for me in Scioto co the past few days as well. Deer seem to be holding tight. Not sure if its the wind or what.


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen a fork and a few does yesterday....in the tree right now

Doe and her fawns so far


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Not much movement on my cell cam from last night up until now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I need to tag out by this weekend, preferably tonight though lol


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

Afternoon sit.
Fourth time in a row I haven't seen a thing.
Three different stands, three different winds.
Next time out will be back in Licking county!


----------



## SCJW

I’ve been watching the weather lately and it seems like it’s windy every day. Is it always windy up there? What speed does it start affecting deer movement?


----------



## Joebo311

Hi guys, I’ll be hunting in Athens country from Nov 8 -12 and will be doing all day sits. Jus wanted to see what you guys thought about those dates. Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Ed91Cummins

It has been more windy than what I remember in past few years. Also cooler temps. I have always been told deer don’t like the wind in the woods. I was told when it’s windy they like more open places where they can see. Of coarse they will bed on hillside or bottoms that provide them protection from wind.



SCJW said:


> I’ve been watching the weather lately and it seems like it’s windy every day. Is it always windy up there? What speed does it start affecting deer movement?


----------



## CarpCommander

SCJW said:


> I’ve been watching the weather lately and it seems like it’s windy every day. Is it always windy up there? What speed does it start affecting deer movement?


Wind is your friend. Personally I’ve always seen and killed my best deer on windy days, and I haven’t really seen a day that was ‘too windy’. Sometimes it may benefit you to find an area not as exposed, but a lot of the time I don’t think it really matters. 

Besides-it’s the first week of November. You really gonna sit it out if it’s windy???


----------



## 1sawtooth

SCJW said:


> I’ve been watching the weather lately and it seems like it’s windy every day. Is it always windy up there? What speed does it start affecting deer movement?


Wind can be your friend for sure. But when it gets 5-10 mph over the norm deer movement typically is reduced. In certain areas of the Midwest 10-15 is normal but hit 20 and 25 and everything totally changes. Southeast, 5-10 is normal. But at 15-20 deer movement can be greatly effected. Especially for short periods. If by chance wind stays high for several days movement eventually picks back up. Ive experienced this in Alberta and Kansas on extended hunts. However, being in a tree with 15 plus mph winds is no joy either especially in colder weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Joebo311 said:


> Hi guys, I’ll be hunting in Athens country from Nov 8 -12 and will be doing all day sits. Jus wanted to see what you guys thought about those dates. Thanks and good luck!!


Having hunted every daylight hour of every day since November 1st in Athens on a large well populated property, I can guarantee you the 8th-12th will be better than the 1st-7th lol. It’s been brutally slow so far and I’ve yet to see a lone fawn, a chase or even youngsters bird digging a trail. Weird


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Can someone advise how to edit posts?


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## chaded

Bucks have been up cruising (a couple chases) here for a few days. I went out yesterday afternoon and they started moving around at 4:30. One came in grunting and snort wheezing. The bucks have all been small but it seems I am seeing bigger ones as we progress.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

My buddy shot this near Canton last night.not the best pic


----------



## z7hunter11

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy shot this near Canton last night.not the best pic


Stud!


----------



## Hammer-ed

glassguy2511 said:


> I hear ya. Things have been dead for me in Scioto co the past few days as well. Deer seem to be holding tight. Not sure if its the wind or what.


Glad to hear its not just me not seeing much rutting activity in Scioto co. Good luck Glassguy2511, hopefully things start picking up by the weekend!


----------



## SCJW

I'm still planning to go no matter the conditions, I was just curious. Here in SC it's not windy very often, so 10 mph wind can slow deer movement and I know deer are conditioned for certain areas. Thanks for the good info.


----------



## RH1

Wow that's a stud 
If the calendar didn't say November you couldn't convince me that it was the rut in tuscarawas county!
Very minimal rut activity. Still seeing does with fawns , small bucks seem to be on normal movement patterns. Zero responses to calls, rattling or scent. 
Have not seen or heard any chasing this week at all 
Let's go deer I have to go back to work Monday


----------



## Meat

Rushed out last night for a quick evening set to find out they are working on the cellphone tower that is 300 yards from my stand. Thankfully the guys weren't all that loud, just some yelling from the top of the tower to the guys on the ground. Did have a doe come out to feed and then a grunting young 6 or 8 pushed her out. 

Meat


----------



## glassguy2511

Hammer-ed said:


> Glad to hear its not just me not seeing much rutting activity in Scioto co. Good luck Glassguy2511, hopefully things start picking up by the weekend!


You too. I had tons of chasing and bucks bumping does from October 20th through the 1st of November. Then it was like someone turned the switch off. 

Makes no sense. Seems the does are sitting really tight and there is no real pattern on buck movement. One day I get daytime pics of 6 or 7 bucks all throughout the day, the next day nothing. 

One evening I will have a group of mature does come in to feed an hour before dark, next night nothing. Never seen anything like this but then again, no matter what anyone says otherwise, deer movement WILL slow down on a windy day. Especially when the wind is not consistent and swirls. When they do move, its very slow and extreme caution.


----------



## M.Magis

I've seen pretty decent activity in Guernsey. Have seen some mature bucks out cruising morning and evening. One two year old that must have got a whiff of a hot doe, he was running around like a crazy deer. And of course the normal young bucks chasing and cruising. I killed mine on my first hunt Sat evening, so this is just what I've been seeing from my house and from a blind when taking my boys hunting.


----------



## ScentLok32

Floodgates seem to finally be open where I’m at in Butler. Went from little movement and zero mature buck sightings through Sunday night to seeing 3 deer over 150” with noses down trailing does including one from my stand so far this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

While I was at the taxidermist this guy brought in this buck! And he cut the Cape Short!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Rain all day tomorrow that should be fun


----------



## Hammer-ed

glassguy2511 said:


> You too. I had tons of chasing and bucks bumping does from October 20th through the 1st of November. Then it was like someone turned the switch off.
> 
> Makes no sense. Seems the does are sitting really tight and there is no real pattern on buck movement. One day I get daytime pics of 6 or 7 bucks all throughout the day, the next day nothing.
> 
> One evening I will have a group of mature does come in to feed an hour before dark, next night nothing. Never seen anything like this but then again, no matter what anyone says otherwise, deer movement WILL slow down on a windy day. Especially when the wind is not consistent and swirls. When they do move, its very slow and extreme caution.


Same here our trail cams were blowing up with photos the past two weeks. Since Friday I have a total of 251 trail cam photos on 4 cams. Its defaintly been a crazy year here in Scioto county.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My buddy shot this near Canton last night.not the best pic


Wow Palm, I couldn't even imagine a buck like that. Lol. Congrats to him!


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> While I was at the taxidermist this guy brought in this buck! And he cut the Cape Short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Wow, same goes for that one! Amazing buck!


----------



## M.Magis

LOL
It's sort of funny that if you follow these threads each year, it's the SAME exact story every year. The first week of Nov comes and people start complaining of a lack of deer movement, how this isn't normal, something is "off" this year, mature bucks must be "locked down" already because they're not seeing them. 
Honestly, go back and reads these threads from the last several years. It'll be the same type posts. This is how the rut is and always has been. There are days where you'd swear there aren't any deer in the area, then one day they're suddenly all over the place. Doe activity drop dramatically this week for whatever reason, it always does.


----------



## Hammer-ed

M.Magis isn't the board for updates ? or since you know it all maybe you can help us out? Please enlighten us with your great wisdom.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hammer-ed said:


> M.Magis isn't the board for updates ? or since you know it all maybe you can help us out? Please enlighten us with your great wisdom.


Easy killer, he's just stating an observation, and a fact. More proof of his statement is the irritability of others by statements like his this time of year. Lol.

We've all been guilty of it hammer-ed. Once the calendar strikes November, we think the flood gates should open and nothing but madness for a few weeks. In reality, we are all not that lucky. It all comes down to Right place, right time for when that cruising buck comes thru or when that hot doe walks by. Then right place, right time again when it happens again a few days or week later. I've had to remind myself many times.....the rut is a marathon, not a Sprint. Just hang in there and keep at it, good things will happen!


----------



## M.Magis

Hammer-ed said:


> M.Magis isn't the board for updates ? or since you know it all maybe you can help us out? Please enlighten us with your great wisdom.


Not sure what you're getting your panties wadded up about. You completely missed the point I guess. 

Like I said, go back and read these threads from the last several years. When you get to early Nov you'll start seeing the posts about the lack of deer movement. 
The point is, this is normal early November activity. Hot one minutes, cold the next two days. There's no need to panic or start wondering what's going on.


----------



## Hammer-ed

M.Magis said:


> Not sure what you're getting your panties wadded up about. You completely missed the point I guess.
> 
> Like I said, go back and read these threads from the last several years. When you get to early Nov you'll start seeing the posts about the lack of deer movement.
> The point is, this is normal early November activity. Hot one minutes, cold the next two days. There's no need to panic or start wondering what's going on.


M.Magis I never was complaining just making a point that the board is for updates. If no one updates what they are seeing from day to day then how can you gather your information for the past several years? If we all post only when things are all great and everyone is seeing lots of deer then there is no good information to learn from going forward. But as you stated people "complaining" i don't see it as complaining i see it as you are pointing out that this is a trend from year to year. Nothing to be laughing about. Just good points to learn from now and in the future.


----------



## mgaspari

It's sort of funny that if you follow these threads each year, it's the SAME exact story every year. The first week of Nov comes and people start complaining of a lack of deer movement, how this isn't normal, something is "off" this year, mature bucks must be "locked down" already because they're not seeing them. Honestly, go back and reads these threads from the last several years. It'll be the same type posts. This is how the rut is and always has been. There are days where you'd swear there aren't any deer in the area, then one day they're suddenly all over the place. Doe activity drop dramatically this week for whatever reason, it always does.

Maybe it has to do with all the hunters all of a sudden hitting the woods???


----------



## M.Magis

Hammer-ed said:


> M.Magis I never was complaining just making a point that the board is for updates. If no one updates what they are seeing from day to day then how can you gather your information for the past several years? If we all post only when things are all great and everyone is seeing lots of deer then there is no good information to learn from going forward. But as you stated people "complaining" i don't see it as complaining i see it as you are pointing out that this is a trend from year to year. Nothing to be laughing about. Just good points to learn from now and in the future.


I guess I'm doing a poor job of making my point. I wasn't referring specifically to any of your posts. Only making the comment of how similar these threads are each year, and if anyone is feeling stressed because they're not seeing what they think they should, go back and read the old ones to see that this is normal and nothing to fret over. Believe me, I've been there. There have been times I would have swore someone was sneaking onto the farm and messing up the deer patterns. Or something else was messing them up. Then one say suddenly they're everywhere. It took me years to realize this happens to me every year, and reading these threads has proven that it's not just me it happens to. Like mentioned above, it comes down to the right pace and right time.


----------



## Hammer-ed

M.Magis said:


> I guess I'm doing a poor job of making my point. I wasn't referring specifically to any of your posts. Only making the comment of how similar these threads are each year, and if anyone is feeling stressed because they're not seeing what they think they should, go back and read the old ones to see that this is normal and nothing to fret over. Believe me, I've been there. There have been times I would have swore someone was sneaking onto the farm and messing up the deer patterns. Or something else was messing them up. Then one say suddenly they're everywhere. It took me years to realize this happens to me every year, and reading these threads has proven that it's not just me it happens to. Like mentioned above, it comes down to the right pace and right time.


Understood buddy, i guess i read your original message incorrectly and took a bit personal, my apologizes.


----------



## Offsick

Got in the stand 1220 nothing on camera.A doe just came by 5 min after i sat she was just standing for 20 min looking in the bottom Idk what at but... Huron county


----------



## glassguy2511

This is my take on it from 25+ years of bowhunting so take it for what its worth:

1.) I always see young(er) bucks start bumping and chasing does hard mid October-late October.
2.) These does get really irritated and start holding tight. They avoid certain areas where these younger bucks are irritating them, especially food sources and including the does will in fact change their bedding areas to avoid these younger bucks. This is when the doe movement slows way down.
3.) Wind definitely becomes an added factor when causing these does to hold tight and less daytime movement.
4.) The mature bucks start moving about the time the first does start coming in and they DO find them no matter how tight those does are holding up.
5.) When they find them, they will chase and make the hot doe move.

Thats when you see the buck parade following a doe, mature bucks cruising more during daylight, heavy chasing by mature bucks, etc.

It all boils down to this- If you have a hot doe in your area, you are going to see a lot of action. If you dont, you wont.

If you have mature does consistently in the area you are hunting, sooner or later they have to come in and they will be bringing bucks in front of you.

Dont over hunt, dont hunt crappy wind directions for your property and make sure you are in the woods if you can be. That first hot doe will make the woods flip upside down.


----------



## M.Magis

Hammer-ed said:


> Understood buddy, i guess i read your original message incorrectly and took a bit personal, my apologizes.


No problem, some times the way I type things doesn't come across they way it "sounds" in my head.


----------



## mtn3531

Here's what I've figured out over the years. If I pick Stand A, they run all over Stand B. I switch, they switch. Then my buddy shoots a good deer out of a stand I send him to and I get to help him drag it out. Rinse and repeat. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Here's what I've figured out over the years. If I pick Stand A, they run all over Stand B. I switch, they switch. Then my buddy shoots a good deer out of a stand I send him to and I get to help him drag it out. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've always felt that way too. The latter part of this scenario almost happened when Tim/OH joined me a few weeks back lol. I put him in one of my best stands, and a pretty good buck walked right by him at 25 yards, 30 mins after getting in our stands one evening. Lucky for me, he didn't want to put me through that anguish, and passed [emoji16]


----------



## AttilaTheHun

mtn3531 said:


> Here's what I've figured out over the years. If I pick Stand A, they run all over Stand B. I switch, they switch. Then my buddy shoots a good deer out of a stand I send him to and I get to help him drag it out. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ain’t that the truth!!!LOL. &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Tbass3574

Really slow here in Washington county, next to no movement the past two days


----------



## billhalljr

Daf and I had another exciting Ohio Deer hunt! This is Dads 9th straight Ohio Buck with me. We tried early season and last night but this morning did the trick.

Relatively slow morning in the "inner city"; I call it inner city because we were hunting a couple miles inside of 270. I dropped my seat cushion so dad volunteered to climb down the 15' ladder stand to retrieve, but really he just wanted an excuse to use the restroom. 

As soon as he headed down I knew exactly what was going to happen, I was going to see a big buck while he was down the stand away from his bow. Sure enough, he barely made it back to the bottom of ladder when I spotted the buck coming VERY quick to our area and would be there in a matter of 20 seconds or less. In a very loud/hushed wispier I said "HEY, he's coming and you need to RUN up the stand; RUN; RUN; RUN". Now, I don't mean to poke fun at dad but hand to god, I only remember seeing him run or do anything with extreme urgency like 1 time in the last 42 years but apparently, if it means shooting a big buck he can keep up with Usain Bolt! I would say in less than 5 seconds he climbed a 15' ladder; placed the cushion of mine down and sat on it and then retrieved his bow from the hanger on the tree before the deer made it to our location. 

The deer never knew we there as but we had the face-off like the trail cam showed for a couple minutes when dad slipped an arrow in and he was down in seconds! Congrats to DAD!








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I saw a bruiser of a fight today between a 150+ 10 I’ve been looking for all week and a bigger deer. The bigger deer kicked his butt and the ten ran in a sprint toward me. I was getting ready to draw but he skidded to a stop and did a u turn and ran the other way. Don’t know if he saw me or smelled me or what. That was it for the entire day. It was 2:30. 

Pulled my food plot cameras tonight and they have been empty the last three days. My beets and greens was getting pounded a week ago and still looks great but it’s a ghost town over there. Was considering sitting a blind on one of the plots because of the rain but that seems like a waste of time now. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## ScentLok32

This young stud was the 2nd of 3 bucks I called in tonight (other 2 were smaller). Had a 150 class dogging a doe from same stand this morning but provided no shot. Big boy popped out in the field behind the doe around 9:40 this morning and the 3 tonight came in at 3:15, 4:50 and 5:30. They’re doin it in Butler County. Time to be in the stand as much as possible the next two weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Not sure I could keep from shaking long enough to put an arrow in him!




mandrroofing said:


> While I was at the taxidermist this guy brought in this buck! And he cut the Cape Short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Walking in a little after 2:00 PM I kicked up an 8 point and doe. 
Decided to hunt from the ground deeper in the woods today.
Wasn't even settled and a 6 point cruised by about 80 yards away.
A little before 4 PM I had a doe go by in the same area as the buck.
About 30 minutes later two does were coming through, caught a scent of something they didn't like and went a different direction. Not sure if it was me or something else. They didn't look my direction, but towards the east.
About 4:45 PM I decided to hunt from the stand I got my 10 point from. Had to wait for a buck to cross behind me before I could clip my bow to the pull rope.
5:15 PM had deer in the field. 
Watched a 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old sparring for several minutes, (200 yards away, so guessing age based on body size). Could hear them a few times but it never got serious.
Finally had a big doe in range, but by that time it was too late to see her well enough to shoot.


----------



## kearneyhill

mtn3531 said:


> Here's what I've figured out over the years. If I pick Stand A, they run all over Stand B. I switch, they switch. Then my buddy shoots a good deer out of a stand I send him to and I get to help him drag it out. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CarpCommander

glassguy2511 said:


> This is my take on it from 25+ years of bowhunting so take it for what its worth:
> 
> 1.) I always see young(er) bucks start bumping and chasing does hard mid October-late October.
> 2.) These does get really irritated and start holding tight. They avoid certain areas where these younger bucks are irritating them, especially food sources and including the does will in fact change their bedding areas to avoid these younger bucks. This is when the doe movement slows way down.
> 3.) Wind definitely becomes an added factor when causing these does to hold tight and less daytime movement.
> 4.) The mature bucks start moving about the time the first does start coming in and they DO find them no matter how tight those does are holding up.
> 5.) When they find them, they will chase and make the hot doe move.
> 
> Thats when you see the buck parade following a doe, mature bucks cruising more during daylight, heavy chasing by mature bucks, etc.
> 
> It all boils down to this- If you have a hot doe in your area, you are going to see a lot of action. If you dont, you wont.
> 
> If you have mature does consistently in the area you are hunting, sooner or later they have to come in and they will be bringing bucks in front of you.
> 
> Dont over hunt, dont hunt crappy wind directions for your property and make sure you are in the woods if you can be. That first hot doe will make the woods flip upside down.


This actually makes a lot of sense. 

I think most of the time we fail to truly see it from the deer’s perspective, and realize why the deer are (or aren’t) doing what we think they should. 

My day was uneventful to say the least. Dead quiet this AM...saw a glimpse of a deers tail just after shooting light. Sat almost 4hrs, saw nothing more, and heard absolutely nothing going on in the woods. Pulled the cards on 5 different cams mid-day and saw zero shooters, with a very sharp decrease in pics overall. 

Sat this evening in one of my most productive evening sets and saw.....nothing. Nothing in the woods, nothing in the fields as far as I could see. Not one sound anywhere. Kicked up zero deer coming or going today for either sit. Very strange for this farm, but that’s how it goes I suppose.


----------



## RH1

I sat out this morning. I can't shake whatever it is I have. Aches, fever, cough. Missed all day Sunday, Monday morning and now this morning. The days I've been out this week have been all day sits. Except for Saturday which I saw 19 deer 6 of which were small bucks, the movement has been minimal for me. 
I will head out this afternoon then all day the next 3 before heading back to work


----------



## 8ptd

Evening sit in Highland county I had a decent buck come by at about 60 yards right at last light he stopped and made a scrape then took off again. He was pretty much trotting the whole time other than when he stopped to clean the scrape.


----------



## gburk

nice job Bill and Dad! sometimes the best attractant is unpreparedness.


----------



## SplitBrow189

Bumped two deer walking in this morning. After i got set up i had one come by my stand at 15 yards or so but was still too dark to see much besides that it was a deer. Later on i heard something behind me and looked back to see a small basket rack, pulled out my binos to confirm and i see what appears to be an arrow sticking out of this deer. But wasnt for sure. Hour or so later i catch movement to me left. Look with my binos and sure enough its that same basket rack with for sure an arrow stuck in his upper side. Someone shot him hard quarter away and looks like from flat ground the way the angle is. Currently he’s bedded up about 50 yards to my left in some real thick stuff. He was moving around fine and i couldnt see any blood. So sad that someone took that shot and totally messed it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offsick

Hunting down wind of a thicket 3 scrapes and telephone pole size rubs were I set up Some thing tells me it's night time activity but to stupid to give up Idk we will see.good luck today conditions seem good.huron co


----------



## ohiobucks

Eastern Knox county, just had a decent 8pt run a big doe hard passed my setup, they both looked worn out...


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree since 345....a little windy


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck guys!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I've always felt that way too. The latter part of this scenario almost happened when Tim/OH joined me a few weeks back lol. I put him in one of my best stands, and a pretty good buck walked right by him at 25 yards, 30 mins after getting in our stands one evening. Lucky for me, he didn't want to put me through that anguish, and passed [emoji16]


 You know I couldn’t put my boy through that lol...

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Testing out my new warrior alpaca socks and insoles...see if my feet stays warm 


Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Was a little too anxious to get out today. Hit the stand at 1 and it poured rain for two hours. Cleared up around 3. Nothing moved. Blanked for the day. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## Tbass3574

crazylouie said:


> Was a little too anxious to get out today. Hit the stand at 1 and it poured rain for two hours. Cleared up around 3. Nothing moved. Blanked for the day.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


Did the same thing. Tomorrow morning is looking good though


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’m thinking the does are hanging tight in the thick stuff down at the bottom of the valleys. With the swirling wind, I’m just not sure how to get down there and hunt them. With the thermals, If I get too deep and a buck is cruising above I’ll be picked off for sure. I think I’ve settled on a saddle/bench intersection above the thick stuff. No heavy buck sign there about 2/3 up the hillside but heavy horizontal trails. Tough game to figure out sometimes. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## 8ptd

3 big does and 2 fawns this evening and had a small 8 point trailing them.


----------



## SplitBrow189

Didnt see anything else the rest of my all day sit, but that injured basket rack buck with the arrow in him stayed around all day long. After he got up from his bed he just stood in that thicket. He would move about in the same general area and just stand and look all around and then browse a bit and back to looking everywhere. That went on for hours on end. Never left that thicket all day. To be honest im not sure if thats normal deer behavior or if he was acting that way from getting shot. Never had a deer stick around so close for such a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

SplitBrow189 said:


> Didnt see anything else the rest of my all day sit, but that injured basket rack buck with the arrow in him stayed around all day long. After he got up from his bed he just stood in that thicket. He would move about in the same general area and just stand and look all around and then browse a bit and back to looking everywhere. That went on for hours on end. Never left that thicket all day. To be honest im not sure if thats normal deer behavior or if he was acting that way from getting shot. Never had a deer stick around so close for such a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s terrible. I hate wounding deer and really try to protect from it best I can. Leaving a arrow in one is worst though as they can’t heal appropriately. I’m a avid hunter but really am sad to hear when this happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Saw three pair of slickheads, and a single on my way there this afternoon.
Saw at least 14 different deer after I got in my blind.
The first two were spikes that came by less than five minutes after I got in the blind.
There were 10 in the field when it was too dark to shoot so I had to chase them away.
The only ones closer than 40 yards were two fawns at 15 yards.

A guy from church got a nice one early this morning, (7:30ish). He's keeping the rack, I'm taking the deer to Rabers tomorrow afternoon when I go to pick up mine!


----------



## WEEGEE

he was "sick"good chance he will end up yote bait.


----------



## ohiobucks

Anyone hunting counties surrounding Knox should be in good shape, I’m sure I scattered all of the deer with the noise I made this morning getting set up!

Good luck all!


----------



## RH1

ohiobucks said:


> Anyone hunting counties surrounding Knox should be in good shape, I’m sure I scattered all of the deer with the noise I made this morning getting set up!
> 
> Good luck all!



Haha I feel ya..
Good thing is I chased them out of tuscarawas county maybe headed to knox


----------



## ohiobucks

RH1 said:


> Haha I feel ya..
> Good thing is I chased them out of tuscarawas county maybe headed to knox


Archers helping archers, that’s what it is all about!


----------



## Hampton3

Tim/OH said:


> Testing out my new warrior alpaca socks and insoles...see if my feet stays warm
> 
> 
> Tim


Well, how did your feet do with the new socks?


----------



## Offsick

First buck came through cruising and grunting 750am. Huron


----------



## 8ptd

Highland county, I have seen 3 bucks cruising and one of them was the man. Had him at 20 yards behind the tree just waiting for him to make a move and praying that the thermals would help my marginal wind. I must not be living right , he winded me.


----------



## IrishHunter1

I know this is a bit off topic- I’m going to take my son for the first time this year for youth weekend. We own land, and I can’t find any information on ODNR’s site about what permit or apprentice license he does or doesn’t need as the child of landowners. I figured this is the best place to get that answer. If he were to get a deer, how would I check it in under his name.. his SSN? This is new for me. Hopefully a quick sidebar and then back to the rut.


----------



## RH1

1 lone doe early then 2 small bucks pushing another doe


----------



## Doinfire08

Had a 155”er come in Wednesday afternoon all by himself. Decided to let an arrow fly, string hit the grunt call around my neck and I shot right over his back. I was sick. Yesterday 11-7-19 it started off really wet with snow later and that was when I saw the most action. As soon as the rain switched to snow the deer came alive. Saw 5 bucks, 3 does. One shooter with split brows came in but didn’t like the looks of the blind. This morning I saw the first chasing I’ve seen all week. Small buck pushed a doe off the food plot into the woods to do the usual. Seems to be heating up! I think The following week will be prime for the coshocton area. Good luck fellas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryryu

IrishHunter1 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic- I’m going to take my son for the first time this year for youth weekend. We own land, and I can’t find any information on ODNR’s site about what permit or apprentice license he does or doesn’t need as the child of landowners. I figured this is the best place to get that answer. If he were to get a deer, how would I check it in under his name.. his SSN? This is new for me. Hopefully a quick sidebar and then back to the rut.


If you are on your own land, then nothing is required. You would tag it just like you would do it yourself, except under your child's name. Directly from the ODNRs page under "License Exemptions"...

"Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either-sex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on land they own..."


----------



## corybrown50

IrishHunter1 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic- I’m going to take my son for the first time this year for youth weekend. We own land, and I can’t find any information on ODNR’s site about what permit or apprentice license he does or doesn’t need as the child of landowners. I figured this is the best place to get that answer. If he were to get a deer, how would I check it in under his name.. his SSN? This is new for me. Hopefully a quick sidebar and then back to the rut.


"Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either-sex permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on their own land."

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

Hahaha....beat me to it.



Cory


----------



## IrishHunter1

Thanks guys.


----------



## 8ptd

Highland. Had a decent 8 point come by at 12:30. He went around me 180 degrees like he was lost. The power of the rut!!!


----------



## CarpCommander

IrishHunter1 said:


> I know this is a bit off topic- I’m going to take my son for the first time this year for youth weekend. We own land, and I can’t find any information on ODNR’s site about what permit or apprentice license he does or doesn’t need as the child of landowners. I figured this is the best place to get that answer. If he were to get a deer, how would I check it in under his name.. his SSN? This is new for me. Hopefully a quick sidebar and then back to the rut.


It’s already been answered, but for future reference I’d call the 1-800-wildlife number and speak with someone. I’ve never been in the situation, but I can’t imagine a game warden letting sumptin go because ‘the guys on AT said it was ok’.....lol.


----------



## CarpCommander

Hunted Logan county this AM for a change, and finally saw some signs of actually rut activity. Several dinker bucks cruising, w 2 of em lightly pushing bogeys around. No real chasing as far as I saw, but seeing deer on their feet was encouraging. Biggest was mid 30’s I’d guess. 

Switched back to my primary farm for this evening, hopefully things are heating up there as well. Couldn’t ask for better weather conditions!


----------



## ScentLok32

Saw a 135-140” 9 point cruising a field edge at 11:20. Only deer I saw this am. Butler county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 4 dink bucks this morning, wandering around aimlessly through the Knox county woods.

Just got set up on the south end of a large patch of timber, with a thick bedding hillside straight north of me, picked beans just south of me.


----------



## cday34

That's a good looking setup Tom.


----------



## ohiobucks

I’ve got a decent 8pt that just bedded north of me, he came in right after I took those pics above.  Straight over my bow in that pic, 100 yards away or so. All I can see is his face and the top of his rack right now, bedded in the briars...

He’s moving his head around now, not a shooter...


----------



## Frostyville

Just climbed in to stand, going to fill a doe tag tonight. Can’t update much on activity cause I haven’t been out since Sunday. But my buddy shot a buck on our place Wednesday night out by himself. No does around he was just eating on acorns. After about twenty minutes he decided he couldn’t hold out any longer.


----------



## tim1676

Just had a 120s buck pass through nose to the ground, Warren county


----------



## Tim/OH

Hampton3 said:


> Well, how did your feet do with the new socks?


 My toes got cold towards the end....very nice warm socks though

Let me say this though...I was wearing my 800g rubber boots with them, tomorrow morning I’m going to wear them with my inferno 2000g pac boots and see how they do.....next step is to buy them thermacell heated insoles 


Tim


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

My nephew got this guy at 11:00 AM today.


----------



## arrowflinger79

It's going to be a long night. I wasn't able to hunt first thing this morning so I got settled in around 10:30. I had a 2.5 yr old 8 come in around 11 and then nothing for quite a while. Around 3:45 I caught movement to my right from an area I have never seen deer come from. He was coming in quick and I had to make the decision quickly to shoot. He started skirting me and was walking through some thick stuff. He finally hit a small opening at 15 yds and I got him to stop. At the shot he quickly quartered toward me and I hit him back. I thought I went straight through the gut but now I'm not sure. My arrow had some blood on it but it didn't smell like gut. There was quite a bit of blood on the ground and I was able to stand at the location of the shot and see the blood down the trail where he walked. I was able to watch him for quite a while and he was definitely hurting. He would walk about 20-30 yds and then stop for a while. The last I saw him was about 125 yds from the stand. I was able to slip out quietly in the opposite direction and plan to go after him first thing in the morning. I'm just hoping with these cold temps he quickly beds down and stays there. I didn't feel real positive initially but after seeing all the blood on the ground I'm a little more optimistic.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Good luck in the morning. I bet he won't be be far from tree he last place you saw him.


----------



## muzzypower

Sounds like liver. Lethal most likely. Good luck


----------



## ohiobucks

Exciting afternoon today in Knox, saw 5 bucks, one of which was a dandy 8 point. I grunted him in, but didn't give me a shot right away. He came into the woods about 80 yards from me and proceeded to grunt, snort wheeze, and scrape for about 10 minutes. He finally came in, 25 yard shot and.....I hit a branch. Sailed the arrow right over his back...


----------



## doug_andrea

Had a spike meandering thru around 4:30pm, then a lone doe come thru pretty quickly at 5:30pm. Heard something trailing her, so got my gloves off and was ready, but it was just a young 6 point. He was hot on her trail... no browsing around. Just nose to the ground. This is the first activity I've seen in Seneca Co.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Some poor hunters season was ruined. Had a cam pic of this buck today


----------



## Offsick

Hunted come cat tails tonight and oh man did it come alive at 5pm doe came from every direction couldn't believe no bucks stud up but all came in bow range at one time or another!huron county


----------



## 6x5BC

murphy31 said:


> Some poor hunters season was ruined. Had a cam pic of this buck today
> View attachment 6978799


That could possibly be an antler wound as well. It does appear to be a broadhead hole though. He looks healthy so that's good.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

6x5BC said:


> That could possibly be an antler wound as well. It does appear to be a broadhead hole though. He looks healthy so that's good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was thinking that too, but theres a stand right over the line. I'm thinking he might have been shot, and the land owner was talking about his neighbor seeing a 10 point


----------



## killahog

Sat all day today saw 2 different small basket racks chasing does in the morning ,2 - 8 pointers came and muted on acorns under me and then moved on, they were both posturing with ears back bur didn't spar.


----------



## pluckabuck

delete


----------



## pluckabuck

In response to arrowflinger79 ........I can pretty much guarantee this is a liver or kidney shot. The deer should be dead within 3-5 hours from the time it was shot. It will likely be within a few yards of when you last seen him. I've seen two of these shots in the last 2 years. Both deer trotted a few yards after being shot and then walked away slowly.


----------



## Meister

That's at least a decent attempt. Some POS I will be searching for did this in my urbanish area. My dad had no shot to put him out of his misery. Stayed behind feeder and walked straight away when he was done eating.


----------



## corybrown50

Meister said:


> That's at least a decent attempt. Some POS I will be searching for did this in my urbanish area. My dad had no shot to put him out of his misery. Stayed behind feeder and walked straight away when he was done eating.


That's ridiculous. My first reaction is pull their license, but who knows the story. Maybe make them take hunter safety again....

Cory


----------



## Meat

Sat nearly all day and just a button buck. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

If I meet the person and they're over 18, I'm not sure I'll be able to keep my irrational side at Bay. I will gain necessary info to find out if it was intentional. If they laugh and say yes, they won't have any useable hunting equipment in their possession any longer. I don't find it funny.


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> If I meet the person and they're over 18, I'm not sure I'll be able to keep my irrational side at Bay. I will gain necessary info to find out if it was intentional. If they laugh and say yes, they won't have any useable hunting equipment in their possession any longer. I don't find it funny.


Kick his ass Sea Bass


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaaan, do I hate getting up at 4:30am! I love hunting these frosty mornings, but also wish I hadn't been so successful in the past few years on morning hunts. I'd rather keep my azz in bed and hunt afternoons only. hunting is such a love-hate relationship. Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, do I hate getting up at 4:30am! I love hunting these frosty mornings, but also wish I hadn't been so successful in the past few years on morning hunts. I'd rather keep my azz in bed and hunt afternoons only. hunting is such a love-hate relationship. Lol


 HaHaHa......I’m with you bro I could of stayed in bed lol


Tim


----------



## tim1676

This....


----------



## 1sawtooth

Meister said:


> That's at least a decent attempt. Some POS I will be searching for did this in my urbanish area. My dad had no shot to put him out of his misery. Stayed behind feeder and walked straight away when he was done eating.


Some ******* idiot that doesn’t have any compassion for animals whatsoever. I love to hunt but do try to do my part by hopefully making clean swift kill. Whoever shot that deer obviously didn’t even care a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doinfire08

It’s colder than a witches titty! Had a nice wide 8 come in to 25 yards, another small 8 as well. 1 lonesome doe was in the field when they came in but they didn’t seem interested in her. Tuscarawas co.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Deer all morning till about 9am in Eastern Knox. Quite a few little bucks out cruising everywhere, does with youngins, does without youngins, and a couple does that were running around acting like they were the main event in a rodeo. Lol. Guessing the big boys already have girlfriends for the moment, but hope one slips up soon when he searches for his next one.


----------



## clark1385

I was out last weekend in central Ohio and saw a few fresh scrapes and rubs. I've also run across a few bucks I don't usually see in my neighborhood.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Well it's not looking good guys. I spent a few hours looking this morning and had to call of the search to go to my nieces wedding. I cannot believe he went at far as he did. This blood trail was probably one of the better trails I have ever followed. He went 300 yds before cutting the corner of a field and entering the neighbors woods. I got permission and looked for about an hour and only found 2 very small drops. I am planning to spend most of the day looking tomorrow if I need to. We were able to walk the the entire blood trail pretty quickly and there were areas where it was pouring out. I can't quite figure out why the blood just stopped when he left our property. Hope tomorrow turns out better but not feeling very positive right now.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Had a 150” ten point come in yesterday at 4:25 to grunt and bleat. Stayed 50 yards out. My buddy rattled in a big buck this morning and missed. My butcher had a buck in processing that was bleat canned in.


----------



## IClark

Tagged out yesterday afternoon. Shot the doe Wednesday morning and got the buck at 4:20 yesterday. He's not the biggest but couldn't be happier to put him in my freezer. Got lots of bologna and snack sticks coming from Raber's meats!!!!! Good luck guys they're really gonna be moving next week it would seem to me.


----------



## IClark

Saw something crazy today just north of Upper Sandusky off of State Route 23. There was a pretty decent buck standing in a cornfield right next to the road approximately 50 yards from the four lane with an arrow in his side weaving back and forth. The closest woods was probably 500-600 yards away. I hope whoever shot him finds him. Looked like a 130-135 scoring deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice job man, congrats!! The Licking county woods are a safer place for deer now that you've tagged out! [emoji16]


----------



## kstewart91190

I'm usually pretty optimistic about my hunting spots. Maybe should of sat tonight out. Man it's windy


----------



## mtn3531

arrowflinger79 said:


> Well it's not looking good guys. I spent a few hours looking this morning and had to call of the search to go to my nieces wedding. I cannot believe he went at far as he did. This blood trail was probably one of the better trails I have ever followed. He went 300 yds before cutting the corner of a field and entering the neighbors woods. I got permission and looked for about an hour and only found 2 very small drops. I am planning to spend most of the day looking tomorrow if I need to. We were able to walk the the entire blood trail pretty quickly and there were areas where it was pouring out. I can't quite figure out why the blood just stopped when he left our property. Hope tomorrow turns out better but not feeling very positive right now.


Fat or guts plugged the hole, that's why he stopped bleeding on you. You'll have to grid search now to find him or more sign. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

A couple does this morning that’s it....nothing so far


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

So much for a SW wind tonight! Pretty sure that's the only direction that I haven't felt it blowing from. I'm facing SW and can feel the wind hitting the back of my head. Already put some does on edge out in front of me.[emoji3525]


----------



## 1sawtooth

IClark said:


> Saw something crazy today just north of Upper Sandusky off of State Route 23. There was a pretty decent buck standing in a cornfield right next to the road approximately 50 yards from the four lane with an arrow in his side weaving back and forth. The closest woods was probably 500-600 yards away. I hope whoever shot him finds him. Looked like a 130-135 scoring deer.


Hope the far left liberals don’t see that. Will be on the news tomorrow. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job man, congrats!! The Licking county woods are a safer place for deer now that you've tagged out! [emoji16]


Thanks! I know there's alot of guys who would not have shot that buck, but I'm very happy with him. I've got a full schedule coming up and with the year I've had fighting target panic I'll take him just for the confidence I got back after the shot. I know I'll get ribbed for this but I had 6 misses this year, 5 deer and a coyote. Those deer in Licking are definitely safe when I'm in the woods, at least this year they were.....LOL


----------



## Mjmiller

I can finally post on here! I thought the rut wasn't going to get here then two days ago it exploded. I was worried that I over hunted my small acreage pre-rut. Yesterday and today were the best days so far for Tuscarawas County. I've seen mature bucks during the middle of the day cruising. I rattle a small 8 pt in at 10:30 and he scented me at 30 yards. I left, did some scent control, and hunted another property. The wind changed so I went back at 2:30. At 4 a decent 10 was watching a doe at 60 yards and was moving away when suddenly this nice 8 came in. He was my largest bow kill to date. He ended up being a 10 with a funky brow tine. I'll try to add a pic.


----------



## Mjmiller




----------



## onlyaspike

Went out tonight....it was dead in my woods.....2 does and a small 6pt....all walking individually.


----------



## Schneeder

3 does and a fork horn that came in a chased them off.


----------



## Meister

Dad had 7 bucks around him at 1 time tonight in stark. My cams were alive with random deer till about 3. A 120 10 and a yearling doe are together at my feed site right now.

Heading for big woods in Holmes in the morning. See what's moving there. Blind, no canms, no corn. Just hunting known travel routes.


----------



## Meister

Oh, FYI. 

Kames Sports in North Canton has announced its final days. Everything store wide 30% off.

There's a realm up there for $699 new. 

Tons of gear available at less that cost.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.


----------



## lrlangley89

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.
> View attachment 6979683
> 
> View attachment 6979685


STUD!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Mjmiller said:


> View attachment 6979639


Well done! Excellent first bow buck. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## 6x5BC

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.
> View attachment 6979683
> 
> View attachment 6979685


Great buck !! Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

6x5BC said:


> Great buck !! Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A stud indeed. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> Oh, FYI.
> 
> Kames Sports in North Canton has announced its final days. Everything store wide 30% off.
> 
> There's a realm up there for $699 new.
> 
> Tons of gear available at less that cost.


What!!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> What!!


 I just told your son when I seen this post lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.
> View attachment 6979683
> 
> View attachment 6979685


 Congratulations....


Tim


----------



## RH1

Congratulations liveoutdoors that's a stud


----------



## pinwheeled

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.
> View attachment 6979683
> 
> View attachment 6979685


well done on a great looking deer.


----------



## The Phantom

Nice deer.
And you took them to the right place!




IClark said:


> Tagged out yesterday afternoon. Shot the doe Wednesday morning and got the buck at 4:20 yesterday. He's not the biggest but couldn't be happier to put him in my freezer. Got lots of bologna and snack sticks coming from Raber's meats!!!!! Good luck guys they're really gonna be moving next week it would seem to me.
> 
> View attachment 6979317
> View attachment 6979319


----------



## The Phantom

Brute.
Seems like most of the bucks are falling before noon.



Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.
> View attachment 6979683
> 
> View attachment 6979685


----------



## RH1

Lots of buck activity yesterday and this morning in tuscarawas county. I would have to score in Centimeters though.. maybe the Couse deer are moving north


----------



## sjoseph316

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I shot this guy running a doe hard at 11:15 this morning.
> View attachment 6979683
> 
> View attachment 6979685


Congratulations on that big boy


----------



## Meister

Saw 1 110" 8 this morning about 745 then at 9 had a doe and button buck come by. Slow.


----------



## ohiobucks

Slow in Knox county this morning, saw 4 total, 1 button and 3 smaller doe. Sat until 11am...


----------



## taylort23

Slow in licking, been in all day, saw 4 young bucks cruising. Nothing over 2 years old. Been here 4 days, same everyday. Very odd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Slow this morning....seen 0


Tim


----------



## Meister

We need to remove pics when we're replying with quotes. 

I'm stuck in the house with the kiddo. Wife's at my parents in the blind. She wants the arrow buck I posted the other day.


----------



## ohiobucks

Hunting over my half rack decoy tonight in Knox. It’s been a while since I brought him along...we’ll see.


----------



## hdrking2003

In southern Richland tonight, seen 8 does since I got in stand(3:15pm), and only thing following the mature does were their youngins. Beautiful evening tho, sun is starting to poke thru and very, very calm.


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Sat the whole day. Moved stands one do to wind shift. Saw 2 does around 7:30 am. Then a mature buck 100 yards out on a mission from point A to B. He wasn’t listening to any calls. Wasn’t sniffing. He looked crazy eyed sleep deprived. Then bumped a doe on way out. I have yet to see any chasing. Pretty depressing. Other than calling a 150” into 50 yards Friday evening.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Thanks guys! My best buck to date. I think that will be a hard one to beat but I will try!


----------



## Schneeder

Nothing tonight probably due to the neighbors and warmth. Did run into a buck locked down on a doe during my trek out and lots of deer in fields/crossing roads as I drove home.


----------



## ScentLok32

I’ve had much better results with my decoy since I rotated the ears to a pointing back position to show an aggressive posture ohiobucks. The ears turned forward is more of an alert/alarm position to other deer. I’ve had does and more mature deer spook when they’re forward vs having them pinned back to show readiness to fight.


----------



## ScentLok32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinslack

I seen five bucks no shooters biggest one 8 point about a 130 and 8 doe one doe was being chased by a small buck. Seen the small buck get on the back of doe for about 10 seconds frist time I've seen that in the woods.


----------



## hdrking2003

Thank you veterans!! You all made the ultimate sacrifice so I(we) can enjoy my(our) liberties, like sitting in this tree during the rut and buying a new pistol yesterday morning! I appreciate each and every one of you, each and every day!!!


----------



## taylort23

kevinslack said:


> I seen five bucks no shooters biggest one 8 point about a 130 and 8 doe one doe was being chased by a small buck. Seen the small buck get on the back of doe for about 10 seconds frist time I've seen that in the woods.


Where you at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

kevinslack said:


> I seen five bucks no shooters biggest one 8 point about a 130 and 8 doe one doe was being chased by a small buck. Seen the small buck get on the back of doe for about 10 seconds frist time I've seen that in the woods.


130 inch 8 point is a great buck

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

mandrroofing said:


> 130 inch 8 point is a great buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Indeed.. it takes a LOT for an 8 point to make P&Y


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> 130 inch 8 point is a great buck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Agreed! I shot a 139" 8 last year and would've probably shot him even if he was a little smaller. He could've used another year age-wise, but me being me, I couldn't let him walk. Lol.


----------



## dduff1

*Nov 8 BBD long story.*

So Friday was my first day of my annual rut vacation. One of my lease partners and I decided we would hunt the morning at our lease. We typically don’t do that as wind direction and our access don’t usually matchup. So I wasn’t really optimistic. Any way I slip into a pinch point between 2 bedding areas of CRP. He goes across the CRP where he can glass a big chunk of bedding in hopes of catching a glimpse of one of our target bucks. Morning starts with a small buck that casually wonders by me. Eventually ending up passing within 40!yards of my buddy. Then a few fawns that do the same. About 8:40 he text to say that he had saw a big buck in the draw between he and I. So I wait awhile hoping to get an eye on him. 30ish minutes pass so I decide to grunt really loud and doe bleat.(Extinguisher Call). 20 minutes goes by so I figured what the heck last ditch effort since I never laid eyes on this buck exiting the area. I snort wheezed and buck growled. 10 more minutes goes by and I figure he must have slipped out the back and winded me without me ever laying eyes on him. I hang my bow up and go to sit down but hear a twig break. I look up to see our #2 buck we Call Ceaser walking directly upwind to me at 35 yards. So I quickly grab my bow turn to position and draw. He is now at 20 so bleat to mouth bleat to stop him. When he does there is a couple really small twigs in the way of his vitals. He begins to walk again. I bleat again really loud this time. Loud enough my buddy heard it from several hundred yards away. Ceaser stop I settle the pin in the pocket and the bow goes off sending the Spitfire Max topped Easton Axis through his near side armpit through his heart and lungs exiting most of the way out his opposite arm pit. He only was able to run 10’ before stumbling down the steep ravine. As he tried to climb the other side of said Ravine he fell back down and attempted to climb it again. To no avail back down he went for good. Total recovery was 40 yards from the base of my stand. Where he came to rest was just over the steep creek bank that leads out of my pond. So I couldn’t see him laying there dead. Called my buddy over made a few more very important calls to our other lease partner and friends while waiting in buddy to get to tree. He got there I climbed down. We walked to where I had shot and there was blood everywhere. I literally took 2 steps on the blood and there he lay 20 yards down the creek. The celebration began. This was sweet redemption for us as we had a 227” buck poached last year. I commented earlier in this thread about that. So in closing I will say this wasn’t as good as it would have been had we killed that giant but we persisted and continued to pass young deer. I had passed Ceaser last year from same stand while hunting 227” Karma(Hayrake) as another hunter named him. Our greatest triumphs often come after our worst defeats. Thanks for sticking through this long read.


----------



## dduff1

As I sat here typing from the stand I hear a deer coming. Turn around and it’s a stud heavy 8. NO TAG!!


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Oddly quiet in Columbiana County this morning.


----------



## dduff1

Congrats on the buck. Haven’t been lurking this site in a few weeks


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

I will be hunting Gallia County all next week. Do ya'll think I will be too late??

NC

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

NCAVI8TOR said:


> I will be hunting Gallia County all next week. Do ya'll think I will be too late??
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


February 3rd would be too late. You have "a chip and a chair", and that's about all you can ask for.


----------



## conservewild

Last couple days in Athens county daylight buck activity has picked up saw quite a bit of chasing and cruising yesterday.


----------



## tdurb1327

All quiet in Jefferson County as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Cold, quiet and foggy in Logan county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Dead where I was this morning in Knox. I believe this was the First sit of the year that I got skunked. Only deer I saw was an EXTREMELY lucky 6 point that almost became my F150's new hood ornament on the drive out this morning on Rt 229.


----------



## taylort23

Couple small bucks, nothing else. No clue what’s going on. 
Licking county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

Seen one doe and one Lab. Thankfully neither winded me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Great buck dduff1 -- Congrats! -- please check your private messages


----------



## Schneeder

Hopefully they are moving this evening and praying I don't get soaked by rain before it switches over to snow.


----------



## kevinslack

I'm hunting boarder line of muskingum county and Perry county, here's the ones I let walk so far. And the one I got last year.


----------



## kevinslack

This is what I'm waiting on.


----------



## callmin

Dead in Richland county this morning. Sat from 7 till noon and saw zip


----------



## SplitBrow189

Cant believe im out in this weather. Using one of those tree umbrellas. Helping but still getting rained on. I do have a small 6 point that came in and bedded down 30 yards in front of me. Not sure if ill see anything else honestly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Cold, windy, raining.....I’m ready to tag out


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Cold, windy, raining.....I’m ready to tag out
> 
> 
> Tim


1.5 year old 5pt coming right up then lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Took the weekend off to get rested up after 8 straight days. Got back in the stand in Athens today. Blanked. Cameras did show increased movement the past couple days. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## kevinslack

Two spikes tonight and three doe. Wind was kicking hard here but no rain. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## TheKingofKings

From this past Friday. It was a long slow 8 days of hunting. A few days were busy with young bucks cruising but for the most part it was super slow. Tagged out and headed to WV next.


----------



## BlackSunshyne

I've seen better deer the past few days than i have in years. Blew chances at 2 nice bucks in the past 2 days. Lol I'm about to tap out from the frustration. Tomorrow should be fun in the snow.


----------



## ohiobucks

Hunted behind the house this afternoon (Morrow county) for the last 45 minutes of light. Had a doe with 2 fawns in the field right away, they kept looking towards my fence row but North of my tree. I finally saw what they were looking at - 2 more does and a shooter buck about 100 yards away from my location. A couple grunts got his attention, but he wasn’t leaving the does. I snort wheezed at him, he bristled up and started pawing at the dirt...thought for sure he was going to start my way. He walked back toward the fence row and out of sight. About that time, one of the other does got down wind of me, and spooked. They all ran North and out of the field...[emoji52]


----------



## 1sawtooth

Anyone know what the largest scoring main frame 8 point is in North America and in Ohio? Heard a net 178-180 hit the dirt yesterday. Has to be a freaking beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*


Everything I read says Veteran's Day is supposed to be a prime hunting day every year.
This is my third year doing an all day sit on Veteran's Day.
The first two, I never saw a deer all day. Today was a little better, but not much.

Saw five deer a little before 6 AM when I pulled off the road at the farm I hunt.

Had a doe walk under my stand at 10 AM. She walked straight in and straight out, no shot.

Had a nice 8 point walk through about 60 yards away at 12:30 PM.

About 5 PM had another (or same?) 8 point come out of the thicket the first one disappeared into. Walked by at 30 yards. Already filled my buck tag.

Rain started soon after. Went to truck.

My wife sent me a list of places in Newark that were providing free meals to veterans. Grabbed a brisket, slaw, and baked beans.

Thank you City BBQ!!


----------



## M.Magis

1sawtooth said:


> Anyone know what the largest scoring main frame 8 point is in North America and in Ohio? Heard a net 178-180 hit the dirt yesterday. Has to be a freaking beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No official record, but several in the low to mid 180s have been recorded. 
And of course the rumors always end up about 10” short...


----------



## TWK

Congrats!


----------



## 1sawtooth

M.Magis said:


> No official record, but several in the low to mid 180s have been recorded.
> And of course the rumors always end up about 10” short...


Is that net though? I can’t even image what kinda frame that looks like. Freaking beast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Liveblue23

dduff1 said:


> So Friday was my first day of my annual rut vacation. One of my lease partners and I decided we would hunt the morning at our lease. We typically don’t do that as wind direction and our access don’t usually matchup. So I wasn’t really optimistic. Any way I slip into a pinch point between 2 bedding areas of CRP. He goes across the CRP where he can glass a big chunk of bedding in hopes of catching a glimpse of one of our target bucks. Morning starts with a small buck that casually wonders by me. Eventually ending up passing within 40!yards of my buddy. Then a few fawns that do the same. About 8:40 he text to say that he had saw a big buck in the draw between he and I. So I wait awhile hoping to get an eye on him. 30ish minutes pass so I decide to grunt really loud and doe bleat.(Extinguisher Call). 20 minutes goes by so I figured what the heck last ditch effort since I never laid eyes on this buck exiting the area. I snort wheezed and buck growled. 10 more minutes goes by and I figure he must have slipped out the back and winded me without me ever laying eyes on him. I hang my bow up and go to sit down but hear a twig break. I look up to see our #2 buck we Call Ceaser walking directly upwind to me at 35 yards. So I quickly grab my bow turn to position and draw. He is now at 20 so bleat to mouth bleat to stop him. When he does there is a couple really small twigs in the way of his vitals. He begins to walk again. I bleat again really loud this time. Loud enough my buddy heard it from several hundred yards away. Ceaser stop I settle the pin in the pocket and the bow goes off sending the Spitfire Max topped Easton Axis through his near side armpit through his heart and lungs exiting most of the way out his opposite arm pit. He only was able to run 10’ before stumbling down the steep ravine. As he tried to climb the other side of said Ravine he fell back down and attempted to climb it again. To no avail back down he went for good. Total recovery was 40 yards from the base of my stand. Where he came to rest was just over the steep creek bank that leads out of my pond. So I couldn’t see him laying there dead. Called my buddy over made a few more very important calls to our other lease partner and friends while waiting in buddy to get to tree. He got there I climbed down. We walked to where I had shot and there was blood everywhere. I literally took 2 steps on the blood and there he lay 20 yards down the creek. The celebration began. This was sweet redemption for us as we had a 227” buck poached last year. I commented earlier in this thread about that. So in closing I will say this wasn’t as good as it would have been had we killed that giant but we persisted and continued to pass young deer. I had passed Ceaser last year from same stand while hunting 227” Karma(Hayrake) as another hunter named him. Our greatest triumphs often come after our worst defeats. Thanks for sticking through this long read.


 Great story and great buck. Don't look so happy next time in your pics... Bahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Wife, father, myself, and one other buddy all skunked tonight. Northern stark.


----------



## Liveblue23

1sawtooth said:


> Anyone know what the largest scoring main frame 8 point is in North America and in Ohio? Heard a net 178-180 hit the dirt yesterday. Has to be a freaking beast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This was killed in my county Adams. They are saying 180ish. Freak of an 8.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

love that rack


----------



## AmishMan007

Liveblue23 said:


> This was killed in my county Adams. They are saying 180ish. Freak of an 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Son that’s a stinkin hoss! Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Any reports from the nice warm weather we are having? Lol. Sitting at my desk wishing I was sitting in my stand. Anybody warm enough to get your phone out of your pocket and type without getting frostbite?


----------



## The Phantom

I'm plenty warm.

I didn't go out this morning!:teeth:




arrow179 said:


> Any reports from the nice warm weather we are having? Lol. Sitting at my desk wishing I was sitting in my stand. Anybody warm enough to get your phone out of your pocket and type without getting frostbite?


----------



## SplitBrow189

arrow179 said:


> Any reports from the nice warm weather we are having? Lol. Sitting at my desk wishing I was sitting in my stand. Anybody warm enough to get your phone out of your pocket and type without getting frostbite?


In the woods. Had a smaller buck come right under me right when i got in my stand while i was putting on my warm socks haha never knew i was there. Hour later had a buck working his way towards me from behind until he caught wind of me. May have been the same buck. Its a bit cold. Warm except my toes. Kinda thinking rubber boots dont cut it in these temps. Not sure if there will be a lot of movement today. Pretty windy. Im in erie county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassguy2511

I finally put a decent one down last Friday. It seems like here in southern Ohio the more mature deer are just now starting to move and cover some ground during the day


----------



## arrow179

Great buck glassguy!


----------



## mandrroofing

glassguy2511 said:


> I finally put a decent one down last Friday. It seems like here in southern Ohio the more mature deer are just now starting to move and cover some ground during the day


Nice buck man!congrats...mid November is usley when i see the mater bucks cruising after they have bred there local does

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## taylort23

Last day of a 7 day hunt, not what I came for but I’m tickled to death!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31




----------



## CarpCommander

Hunted last night in Logan county, just as the rain turned to ice, then to snow....and the wind really picked up around the same time. It isn’t what I’d call a fun sit, but at least the bugs weren’t bad! 

Funny thing is, there were actually a bunch a gnats bothering me 2 days ago while on stand...lol. I’d rather have the 50* and deal with the gnats. 

I had a 120ish 8pt cruise by right at dark, but not surprisingly that was the only movement I saw.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well I missed a nice heavy 10 this morning. It was 20 degrees, stand was frozen and he came in fast. He froze as I adjusted in the stand and I rushed the 37 yard shot. After sitting 3 hours in the 20’s I wasn’t as smooth as I would have liked. Ended up giving him a shave right behind his front legs. Heartbreaking after the last week. It’s cold. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## jace

southeast ohio, south of belle valley, even though Im having fun, Im wondering what has happened with the rut here in this area, only a few scrapes, maybe 2 rubs, hardly any deer at all, and this farm is usually loaded, some deer still here, 2 decent 8's on camera at night, but even on the roads and interstate there aren't a lot of car kills which there is usually a lot of dead deer on the roads this time of year, kinda weird, gonna keep at it though


----------



## greenbunch

Sat Sunday night and Monday morning and had very slow rut action. 10 does in the cut corn and not 1 horny buck out there. Did have a decent 8pt walk thru the thick stuff along a stream. He was all worked up, battling with any twig or sapling in his way lol. Maybe those does will turn on next weekend.


----------



## ohiobucks

I guess we'll see what the "full moon" hunters and the "rut is the same time every year" hunters have to say.

The November full moon is upon us today, and based on what Deer & Deer Hunting / Outdoor Life rut predictions says:

https://www.outdoorlife.com/how-moon-will-impact-your-rut-hunting-this-season/

*The Final Word*

So when to plan your hunting vacay?

If you hunt anywhere in the Midwest, we predict you could not go wrong from November 8 through 14, give or take a few days. You’ll catch the last of the prime full-moon days and then be out there as the moon wanes to last-quarter, when overall deer movement is typically best of the season.


----------



## z7hunter11

12 hunts, 3 all dayers I have seen a total of 14 deer with the best being a 110” 9 since October 27th. Public land, Adams, Highland and Clinton county. Never take for granite your private property boys. I use to have a couple thousand acres of different farms to hunt, just been on the bad side of luck the past couple years. Keep at it fellas!


----------



## doug_andrea

If you can get out of the wind, it's s beautiful day today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I took this evening off....but my cell cam did catch a decent 3 yr old with a doe around 12:45 today, I probably would have shot if I was in the tree

Crazy thing is I had just switch the cam from video to pic a few mins before he came through smh


I will be back in the tree tomorrow after work


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> 1.5 year old 5pt coming right up then lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 You know you ain’t right for this post lmaoooo


Tim


----------



## callmin

Sat from 12:30 till dark and zero deer. That’s over 10 hours in 2 days and no deer. Just doesn’t make sense. Gonna try different farm tomorrow Richland county


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> You know you ain’t right for this post lmaoooo
> 
> 
> Tim


I ain't wrong either lol. They make the best jerky and beef sticks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Same stand different hunter!


----------



## Thwapman

Hunting Morrow with a buddy. Sunday morning he had a parade of about 6 bucks crash through on a hot doe, they all ran around him for a half hour. He made a clean miss at 18 yards on a big 8 (no comment) but also in the mix was a very large 11 we’ve been chasing for the third year now. I hunted from Sunday PM to Monday PM, generally downwind of bedding, saw just a few doe and a few small bucks. This time of year has always been very hit and miss for me, and if the area has a lot of doe seems high chance the big boys are bedded with em. Always been a fan of the 12th-19th, headed back to Morrow on Thursday, guess we’ll see.


----------



## CarpCommander

z7hunter11 said:


> 12 hunts, 3 all dayers I have seen a total of 14 deer with the best being a 110” 9 since October 27th. Public land, Adams, Highland and Clinton county. Never take for granite your private property boys. I use to have a couple thousand acres of different farms to hunt, just been on the bad side of luck the past couple years. Keep at it fellas!


Ha!

Private, public....I think it’s all dead right now. I’ve been bouncing around to 4 different farms in 2 counties, rotating between 20+ stands, and I’ve seen one borderline shooter. Did I mention I’ve been pounding the timber since 10/24, and have only missed 5-6 sits? This is one of the worst ‘ruts’ I’ve sat through.


----------



## CarpCommander

I will say I’m super curious as to what this 3* air temps will do to the movement/behavior? 

Historically I’ve seen some good chasing around this time, but I’ve never seen late season temps during rut. Not single digits anyways. My gut says it’s not gonna help, but we’ll see I guess.


----------



## 1sawtooth

You may see good movement this morning but I think will be later in morning. Not early due to temps and moon phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chris1309

One small guy moving in this 20° morning with 10+" of snow. Visibility is terrible with all the snow on branches. Happy to at least see a deer. Last 3 sits no action...Lake county.


----------



## dogdigger

Got one on camera checking his scape last night. What do you guys think he scores?


----------



## taylort23

dogdigger said:


> View attachment 6982891
> 
> View attachment 6982893
> 
> 
> Got one on camera checking his scape last night. What do you guys think he scores?


135-140 ish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mable418

Wow thats a beast. Looks like a freaking pen raised deer its so big. Is it really free range? Anymore, I wonder as Ohio is now known for canned (or peta appropriate preserve) hunts. A few years back some dude tried to enter one into P&Y and was somehow found to be raised in a enclosure. Personally I don't think it should be legal but to each his own I guess. 





Liveblue23 said:


> This was killed in my county Adams. They are saying 180ish. Freak of an 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

Mable418 said:


> Wow thats a beast. Looks like a freaking pen raised deer its so big. Is it really free range? Anymore, I wonder as Ohio is now known for canned (or peta appropriate preserve) hunts. A few years back some dude tried to enter one into P&Y and was somehow found to be raised in a enclosure. Personally I don't think it should be legal but to each his own I guess.


It's free range I'm pretty sure. The guys run an outfitting service in the county off a bunch of timber land there have acquired over the years. Have killed multiple 200+ inch deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

2 crusing spikes last night and I still haven't thawed out!

Meat


----------



## 1sawtooth

How’s the movement today guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meat

Quick last minute set below my house. Small 6 out cruising. Hoping that is a good sign.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SplitBrow189

Just seen a buck chasing the heck out of a doe out in a field while driving. I was kind of starting to think peak rut was over because i checked my trail cam today that overlooks a yearly scrape and rub area. Was getting a lot of videos of does peeing in the scrapes and bucks checking them consistently from last week of october up until November 7th. Nothing after the 7th. But apparently its still hot out there. Hoping to catch this buck. (See pic) He visited this scrape late october and again November 3rd. This is about 300 yards or so from my stand. Mostly always night activity at this scrape site. Although i did get a video on the 7th of a doe bedded down there and this small buck checking then chasing her. Got two or three other shooters checking this spot out as well but yet to get any if them close. Seen a couple good bucks from a distance over the last couple weeks. Put a stand up closer to where j seen them so we will see. Cool stuff. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSunshyne

Been slow in Columbiana county for 2 days now.


----------



## 6x5BC

The mature bucks have been locked down for the past few days. A guy is either in a hot spot or a cold one right now, depending on where the hot doe decides to take the breeding party. Sure, bucks break loose after a doe cools off and start moving again to find another one. But they hook up again fairly quickly. The lock down has been in effect where I'm hunting recently and that's likely what's going on in the woods lots of you guys are hunting too. Nothing beats time in the stand within a funnel near doe groups this time of year. It can be miserable but also very rewarding. Good luck guys !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

I saw 19 deer between 2:30 PM and 5:30 PM. All fawns and yearlings except one big doe. I kicked my stool when I was getting in position to draw back on her. She was gone and never came back.
I think blinds are best left to crossbows and guns!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Finally seeing some good rut action both on camera and during my sits. Midday action, chasing etc in Athens. Significant pick up the past couple days. 


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## smokin'dually

6x5BC said:


> The mature bucks have been locked down for the past few days. A guy is either in a hot spot or a cold one right now, depending on where the hot doe decides to take the breeding party. Sure, bucks break loose after a doe cools off and start moving again to find another one. But they hook up again fairly quickly. The lock down has been in effect where I'm hunting recently and that's likely what's going on in the woods lots of you guys are hunting too. Nothing beats time in the stand within a funnel near doe groups this time of year. It can be miserable but also very rewarding. Good luck guys !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty much what I'm thinkin, my cams have been pretty quiet last 2 days. Better days ahead


----------



## glassguy2511

crazylouie said:


> Finally seeing some good rut action both on camera and during my sits. Midday action, chasing etc in Athens. Significant pick up the past couple days.
> 
> 
> “Nature is the art of God”


I would agree. In southern Ohio I really didnt see mature bucks moving much during the day until this week. It seems like they are now starting to cover some ground.


----------



## conservewild

Not hunting but monitoring cell cams quite a few new bucks showing up in the dark this week in Athens co a few in the daylight


----------



## Hampton3

I’ll be out in Morgan County tomorrow morning. I hope I can make things happen. I’m sick of my wife and kids making fun of me. :wink:


----------



## Normash Shwacks

Hunted the wayne near nelsonville from 6th to the 12th. Had 2 different 3 yr Olds in bow range. I passed on the 1st one couldn't get a clear shot on the second one. Deer numbers seemed to be down. There seemed to be less nonrez hunters this year too. Liscenses went from 150 to 258. I hope the area recuperates to what it once was. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mable418

I think I’m going to try to again for a long weekend headed to the farm now as it seems like a lot of activity getting started back going


----------



## Doinfire08

I can agree with the amount of non resident hunters being in the woods this year. The hotels weren’t crowded like previous years, neither were the local restaurants. It’s good for the locals that’s for sure as far as hunting goes. I can honestly say I saw triple the amount of bucks this season I’ve seen in years past. Don’t know if that has anything to do with it or not but the numbers definitely seemed higher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Be curious to see what it does to the Fish and Game budget, although I'm sure they factored that in with the price increase. Fewer hunters paying more money, should be interesting to see final numbers. $258 is still cheap, especially compared to western hunting. A NR here in Idaho wanting to archery hunt deer is going to be out about $500 and that's one deer. The small town business in Ohio are going to miss that NR revenue even if DNR averages out in their ledgers. Hotels don't sell rooms to locals, those are the ones who will feel it the most. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Hunting eastern Knox county this afternoon. On the way here at 2pm, I saw 3 different bucks from the road, one chasing a doe hard. The other property I hunt, the landowner just texted me saying they just saw a big boy crossing the road near their house.

Get out there if you can, good luck!


----------



## pluckabuck

For anyone near Richland/Ashland County, there is an Amish processing deer and making bologna, I just got my deer back(bologna and hot pepper cheese) and it is awesome. Pricing and location are in the image below.


----------



## Meister

First my wife's season turned into hunting "arrow buck" at my parents place.. now I'm after a doe with one in the neck. I hope I can collect both arrows and track some people down.


----------



## AmishArcher

suprised he's allowed to add and make food out of it.

The place that does ours doesn't have the license to add to it. They'll skin, debone, and grind, but can't add to it.

I was out last night. I'm ready for the rut to pass and get back on food.


----------



## IrishHunter1

On drive home from work- 3 separate pairs of a buck with a doe feeding.


----------



## Tim/OH

Shooter on cell cam at 2:53 pm....couldn’t get to the tree until 4 because of work smh


Tim


----------



## Orvisman73

Public land buck back on Friday the 8th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Shooter on cell cam at 2:53 pm....couldn’t get to the tree until 4 because of work smh
> 
> 
> Tim


That 5pt looking better and better lol. Keep after it, it only takes a second to make it all come together

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Another few days and a spike better stay in bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doinfire08

Orvisman73 Nice buck brother! The fact you have him strapped to the back of the Odyssey is even better!! We’re going green with this deer huntin thing!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Doinfire08 said:


> Orvisman73 Nice buck brother! The fact you have him strapped to the back of the Odyssey is even better!! We’re going green with this deer huntin thing!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I am loving the Odyssey as a hunting rig! The guys with the mini vans at the pull offs are the ones to watch out for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder

Had a basket 6 almost become a hood ornament. Had a doe bedded in the open on my property at 2 in the afternoon with a decent 3 year old 8. Put a stalk on him and got to 35 yards before I got lazy and let him know I was there. I have seen him before and already gave him the pass this was just fun. Had some other does come by while I was in the stand and then some does a another buck come out after dark.


----------



## Thwapman

This dude was out opening scrapes just after sunrise... probably would have shot him but my bow was still on the ground! Evening sit a very young 8 point came through chasing about 40 yards behind a hot doe.


----------



## Rp42

I'm a little late with this post. I'm so happy with this public land buck I took Nov 2. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Bluejacket19

That's a nice buck and nice shot! Congrats.


----------



## conservewild

My cell cams in Athens Co the last few days the larger bucks have been showing primarily at night again still have some younger ones on their feet during daylight


----------



## Rp42

Thanks!


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> That 5pt looking better and better lol. Keep after it, it only takes a second to make it all come together
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 That’s crazy because I had a 6pt come in that I thought was a 5pt.....I was like he jinxed me lmaooooo


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> I ain't wrong either lol. They make the best jerky and beef sticks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 No you’re not because they do the best jerky and sticks lol


Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

Ran a little late in Knox county this morning, had a doe come to the base of my tree while I was getting my stuff together right at first light. Just had a 2yr old 9 point cruise through nose to the ground...


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Hey guys, first post this year on this thread. Congratulations to all who have notched a tag. I hunted my leases in Licking county 1st week of November and like most didn’t see much action. Curious what you guys think of hunting that weekend/week before thanksgiving? Seems in years past it’s a great time to catch a mature deer up and searching for any late cycling does, but honestly have never had a tag left to see for myself. Appreciate any and all opinions


----------



## Normash Shwacks

Mcbowhunt said:


> Hey guys, first post this year on this thread. Congratulations to all who have notched a tag. I hunted my leases in Licking county 1st week of November and like most didn’t see much action. Curious what you guys think of hunting that weekend/week before thanksgiving? Seems in years past it’s a great time to catch a mature deer up and searching for any late cycling does, but honestly have never had a tag left to see for myself. Appreciate any and all opinions


Biggest buck I ever saw while hunting was in licking county ,batte Rd near alexandria the evening before the gun opener. He was the first of 3 bucks to roll out of bed and head towards the bean field. The second one was a 2 year old. I've never seen a buck work a scrape the way he did i mean there was dirt flying all over the place. You just never know when it's going to happen. The entire month of nov. Is the rut


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Did a little spot n stalk this evening. Watched 2 does about 40 yards away walk with the wind into a bedding area. At sunset I snuck up on a 8 point at the ears. He was walking a field edge that had active scrapes last week. He heard my noise at 40 yards. I doe grunted. He bounded off towards a bedding area and I doe grunted again. He circled. As he made his way out I bleated. He ended up 30 yards away scanning and had no idea I was there. I had the shot but passed. There are 3-4 better bucks.


----------



## hdrking2003

The woods of SE Knox county were ON FIRE today! Seeking and chasing all day. Probably 10 bucks total, 3 of which were shooters and one borderline, and one of those were one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in person on his feet around 3pm. Unfortunately I was not able to let any carbon fly. Back in the same stand tomorrow morning, and hoping for slightly better results.


----------



## SplitBrow189

Sounds like things are still hot. I literally walked into a decent 8 point this morning. Still dark out. Caught him in the corner of my eye bedded down ten yards away, which i thought was kind of strange. He stood up and just stared at me for a while trying to figure out what i was or why a flash light was shining on him lol then he trotted away. Had a doe come right inder me at first light then another lone doe about an hour later. Sat till 1pm and thats all i seen besides a coyote. Still havnt seen any hard chasing yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Sat out til about 11:00 in Warren Co this morning. Had 3 shooter bucks come through, the biggest was 3.5 yo mid to upper 130’s . No chasing all just cruising. Moved a set and will be back in the new spot in the morning


----------



## Thwapman

Mcbowhunt said:


> Hey guys, first post this year on this thread. Congratulations to all who have notched a tag. I hunted my leases in Licking county 1st week of November and like most didn’t see much action. Curious what you guys think of hunting that weekend/week before thanksgiving? Seems in years past it’s a great time to catch a mature deer up and searching for any late cycling does, but honestly have never had a tag left to see for myself. Appreciate any and all opinions


I don’t have data, just my own experience, but it does seem if you don’t score in the pre-rut, the late rut is the next best time to be out. Peak rut can be great if there’s a doe coming through, but lockdown is real. My favorite time starts maybe the 14th ish. That week would be my first choice, but over the years my trailcams shown a lot of daylight appearances the week you’re referring to, and more bucks I’ve never seen before, as they search farther for remaining does. Any of the second half of November is worth your time IMO.


----------



## CarpCommander

I have to admit it does seem like things are finally heating up. 

I drove from Marysville to Toledo yesterday, and then back home, and I saw quite a few FRESH roadkills, including some that got smoked that day. There are also new roadkills around the areas I hunt as well. 

This morning I saw a huge bodied deer cross the road about 50yds ahead of me, and when I got up there I discovered it was a 150ish buck that was hauling ass after a bogey. The action continued on stand, with several small bucks bumping and lightly chasing bogeys, along with a few small bucks cruising with their nose to the ground. 

On my way out to the afternoon stand, a spike buck and I met as I crested a rise in a CRP field. We both kinda just looked at each other for a minute, and I proceeded to walk towards him, as he was in my path of travel. He didn’t freak out, but kinda trotted off in the field, stopped at 40yds, and watched me drop into the woods. 

I got setup late, but still had a 120” 8pt and a few bogeys slide by before dark. Checked a few cams in the area and it confirmed increased daylight buck movement. 

Hopefully this trend continues for a few days at least. I’ve been on vacation since 10/24, Ive been in a tree every day, and I can tell you with absolute certainty I haven’t observed anything that even remotely resembles ‘peak rut’ activity. Several counties, multiple farms, multiple stands.....same result.....zzzzz......


----------



## SplitBrow189

Literally just seen a huge buck bedded down right on the road side while on my way to work, stopped and backed up thinking he may have been injured or something. Turned out there was a doe with him too and he took off running after her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinslack

Shot my 8 point last night at 5 o'clock glad I got it done. Let him walk once but with gun season coming in thought I better get one before they get all stirred up.


----------



## Tim/OH

kevinslack said:


> Shot my 8 point last night at 5 o'clock glad I got it done. Let him walk once but with gun season coming in thought I better get one before they get all stirred up.


 Congratulations 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s quiet out here this evening no wind


Tim


----------



## kearneyhill

Orvisman73 said:


> Thanks!! I am loving the Odyssey as a hunting rig! The guys with the mini vans at the pull offs are the ones to watch out for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s awesome!

Congrats on your buck


----------



## RH1

I hunted all day except for a 1 hour lunch break and not 1 deer seen all day!!


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Out at 2:30 until dark. Nothing seen.


----------



## ohiobucks

Went out this afternoon, got to the stand at 2:15pm, had a forky walk by 5 minutes later. Saw a 6 point and a button buck bedded about 80 yards away, they got up and walked away around 2:45pm. That was it, didn’t see or hear anything else...Knox county.


----------



## kevinslack

My taxidermist said bucks are chasing doe in morgon county.


----------



## tim1676

Sat out yesterday morning and evening, took off midday for lunch and a break...no bucks spotted. Only had two does come to the field in the evening set. I did put a doe decoy out, nothing came in on it. Greene County


----------



## billhalljr

Misery must love company so will share mine. Muskingum, licking, franklin, deleware..multiple types sets; all days, part days..passed a 4y 140s last week n really starting regret. Will spend rest week getting spots ready for youth. Gl

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BROX

Shot this buck Thursday evening locked down with a doe. He wasn't chasing or pushing her just slowly following behind her 60-80 yards eatting but staying with her. Last sat a seen 1 buck chasing. Both in Brown County


----------



## Bluejacket19

That's a nice buck. 

My buddy got one last night in logan county. Super wide 10. maybe someday I'll have enough posts to put a picture up.


----------



## Meat

Sat out last night and had 2 does and a fawn being pushed around by 2 small bucks, but not really too aggressive. 

Meat


----------



## Meat

BROX said:


> Shot this buck Thursday evening locked down with a doe. He wasn't chasing or pushing her just slowly following behind her 60-80 yards eatting but staying with her. Last sat a seen 1 buck chasing. Both in Brown County


Great buck!

Meat


----------



## cday34

I hunted Monroe county from the 8th-17th. Saw a ton of deer but very little rut action. Only one true chase. I saw one definite shooter, and 3 borderline. My buddy was able to kill a stud on my farm. Later in the week is when we saw the most bucks on their feet.


----------



## RH1

That's a great deer brox congratulations


----------



## SplitBrow189

Really hoping my all day sit today pans out. Not sure if these warm temps will slow movement down or not. Had one slick head come by at first light and thats been it so far. Fingers crossed. Tons of squirrel action though. I think their rut is in full swing. Lots of chasing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Headed to Licking county this afternoon for doe patrol.

On a side note, I was told there is a tree stand on the property I hunt. Taking a lock and a note to put on it if it's still there. Property belongs to my father in law. Only two of us have permission to hunt the property, and the stand doesn't belong to the other guy.
Might take a camera to set up and capture the person's expression!


----------



## Buckeye Buck

I was off the 6-17 and didn't see much action until the 15th. I saw my first deer on the hoof that would push 200" @ 82 yards on the 16th scent trailing and I threw everything at him but my bow and all he would do is look, rub a tree, make a scrape. There had been a doe earlier on that trail that looked to be in. I also saw a couple 160's on the 15th and 17th. Looks to be getting good in our area now and I am at work go figure.


----------



## Thwapman

Buckeye Buck said:


> I was off the 6-17 and didn't see much action until the 15th. I saw my first deer on the hoof that would push 200" @ 82 yards on the 16th scent trailing and I threw everything at him but my bow and all he would do is look, rub a tree, make a scrape. There had been a doe earlier on that trail that looked to be in. I also saw a couple 160's on the 15th and 17th. Looks to be getting good in our area now and I am at work go figure.


Maybe time to move that stand 65 yards closer?


----------



## Thwapman




----------



## Bobsfriend

Buckeye Buck said:


> I was off the 6-17 and didn't see much action until the 15th. I saw my first deer on the hoof that would push 200" @ 82 yards on the 16th scent trailing and I threw everything at him but my bow and all he would do is look, rub a tree, make a scrape. There had been a doe earlier on that trail that looked to be in. I also saw a couple 160's on the 15th and 17th. Looks to be getting good in our area now and I am at work go figure.


So you seen a 200", and 2 160" deer in 9 days? I call bull****.


----------



## mtn3531

Bobsfriend said:


> So you seen a 200", and 2 160" deer in 9 days? I call bull****.


That's a pretty strong statement. You sure you wanna go that route? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Uh oh lol.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I almost went home after work instead of going hunting...


Tim


----------



## gwa2712

Shot a nice 8 point Saturday at 3:45pm in Lorain County. Came down the trail checking scrapes and hitting a licking branch. Saw several smaller bucks pushing doe all morning. I think it's still happening. Don't throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Bobsfriend said:


> So you seen a 200", and 2 160" deer in 9 days? I call bull****.



I saw four over 165” this week alone ...... oh wait that was on Sportsman Channel :darkbeer:


----------



## page xt

Bucks are still at it in Columbiana county, seen a shooter yesterday and another today. Both around noon


----------



## Buckeye Buck

You can call it whatever you want! I am going to move the stand probably 40 yards to the west which will help a little but I can't go down the ridge any further because of the swirling winds.


----------



## Mao

I noticed a big spike in daytime activity on the trail cams since the 14th. Several mature bucks moving during midday. A couple in the morning and evening. I watched a nice 2.5 year old chase hard and grunt up a storm this evening. My youngest daughter killed her second buck last evening. Coshocton County.


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Uh oh lol.....
> 
> 
> Tim


Haha I haven't seen that many inches of bone all year!!!
Lol that's what she said


----------



## kevinslack

Took my 8 to soon look what shows up now, if he stays on my hunting property he will be safe. Next year he could be 200 inches.


----------



## billhalljr

Stuck working today..from home..and had check couple traps i set for all the yotes behind my new house.. IF it wasn't for treehuggers loosing their minds this past spring and stopping the law to legalize trapping Bobcats I'd been Real happy but.. pretty damn cool experience any way. Of course now I see why NONE of the hen turkeys had any little ones this summer. Here is video me releasing it

https://youtu.be/l5esJZn3klA








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

billhalljr said:


> Stuck working today..from home..and had check couple traps i set for all the yotes behind my new house.. IF it wasn't for treehuggers loosing their minds this past spring and stopping the law to legalize trapping Bobcats I'd been Real happy but.. pretty damn cool experience any way. Of course now I see why NONE of the hen turkeys had any little ones this summer. Here is video me releasing it
> 
> https://youtu.be/l5esJZn3klA
> View attachment 6989281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's awesome Bill, you're a pretty smart feller! Lol. Definitely a growing population in Ohio. I saw one from the stand last year and my buddy sent me these pics last week of one that came thru when he was in stand and sharpened his claws on the tree next to him.


----------



## hdrking2003

Watched a TON of action last night in my truck, on my lunch break, including this stud 10 that was chasing does all over the place. Even watched him mount a couple does in the high beams of my truck lights without a care in the world lol(last pic). Then seen him locked down with one in the same field when I came back out for my 2:15am break, chasing all the other bucks away. This was all taking place right next to the parking lot at work, and must've been close to 30 deer in that field with probably half a dozen bucks chasing. Definitely not even close to being done around here. Can't wait to get back out Friday!!


----------



## WEEGEE

you guys should wack n stack 'em today.....it's in the air!
good luck..


----------



## mandrroofing

My brother killed this guy today.following a doe,40 yard shot









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Watched 7 bucks come out tonight before the first doe showed up. Couple really nice 130s 3 year olds, and one maybe 120, the rest small bucks. Lost track of how many deer were out at dark. All from the house. Boys and I took the night off since the last several days have been slow.


----------



## Meister

Skunked in northern stark


----------



## JrbTld

Work at AK do ya?


----------



## hdrking2003

JrbTld said:


> Work at AK do ya?


I do not. Work in Mount Vernon.


----------



## CarpCommander

I hadn’t kept track, but today I realized my vacation was 27 freakin days long! Not sure if I should be happy I was off that long, or mad because I didn’t lay eyes on a decent buck until tonight. 

And of course, the only real solid shooter (160ish) I’ve seen the entire time decides to pop up on half my cams over the past few days during daylight, and then rounds out the evening by chasing bogeys all over the small cut bean field I could see from my set in the woods. 

As far as time and effort spent, this was the worst rutcation I’ve had. Ever. But even though I’m heading back to work, it made me happy to see my shooters start popping up and moving during shooting hours. Gives me a tiny bit of hope I guess. 

Congrats to all that managed to pull some bone from some incredibly tough conditions. I’ll be back in the timber in a few days. Hopefully there’s still a trickle of action to be had.


----------



## WEEGEE

cc it's still early...remember this when the clutter is gone,only the oldest,biggest guys show up


----------



## Mao

Heard fighting, saw chasing and 3 different bucks grunting last night. Coshocton.


----------



## Bluejacket19

That is a nice buck Mand, congrats to your brother.
I hope they keep chasing into the weekend in Logan.


----------



## Bluejacket19

A couple images of my buddies deer he got on Sunday. He was waiting on a monster that we had seen running back and forth between a couple sections of timber but this guy showed up instead. I guess now I get to wait on the monster to show his head.


----------



## billhalljr

I just couldnt take it no more plus was cool hunt. Zero deer first 2 hours then spotted chasing 400 yards in timber. Caught a glimpse of him and thought giant was after.. but when he/her strolled by @ 30yards I couldnt resist but midrange and skipped one off brush pile. He stood at 48 in open timber and was down in 15 seconds








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenbunch

Saturday thru Monday in Columbiana county was SLOW. Only 2 bucks and 5 does yet sign was all over the place. My cameras lit up last Tuesday thru Thursday during the snow and cold spell then every thing went dead. They know when I arrived LOL


----------



## Tim/OH

My friend seen 4 shooters today and just shot one....he’s tracking it now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I been in the tree since 3:20...


Tim


----------



## arrowflinger79

Sure wish I could have been in the tree today. Saw this stud today just west of Columbus on my way home from school. When I got home there were 4 does and a good buck in the field behind my house. From my deck I was also able to see a buck chasing a doe in the neighbors field beside our woods. I can't get out until Friday morning so I hope they are as active as they were this afternoon.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Finally starting to see the big mamas showing up.
Had one around/under my stand for 10 minutes. Finally gave me an opportunity to draw; I hadn't seen another had snuck up behind me. I drew, she bo;ted and took my target doe with her.
Saw nine deer total; one definitely was a spike, think another was, also.

Hopefully hunting Knox in the morning.


----------



## Frostyville

Haven’t pulled any cams or been in a stand in over two weeks so don’t know first hand. Buddies and guys at work have said they haven’t seen anything shaking for awhile and not getting any new cruisers coming through.


----------



## murphy31

Our cams were on fire from the 2nd through the 8th. Then we got there and it was brutally slow till after the snow storm


----------



## CarpCommander

WEEGEE said:


> cc it's still early...remember this when the clutter is gone,only the oldest,biggest guys show up


True story. It’s just so indescribably frustrating putting in close to 50 sits and only seeing 2 shooters...and the one was borderline. That’s just laying eyes on em-neither gave me an opportunity. 

BUT, I’m a glutton for punishment, so I’m out here in the tree once again....I’ll post if anything exciting pops off. If nothing else, I got to witness a killer sunrise :darkbeer:


----------



## Meat

In the same boat as you Carp. This is the latest I have gone without shooting a buck in many years, but I have been fortunate enough to see a lot of deer. I have seen a nice 2.5 year old and a spike this morning. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowOgre

Same here. I been off since Halloween week. In stands everyday. Haven’t picked my bow up once. Weird this year.


----------



## JW683

Tough early rut hunting for me as well. Lots of time in the stand from the last week of October until yesterday. Only saw 1 shooter in that time and tons of different small bucks. Well, yesterday a buck we’ve been after for the last 4 seasons finally slipped up. We’ve noticed he became much more of a daylight mover later in November vs. earlier in the month. I set up in a tight funnel between 2 big bedding areas and shot him at 4:00. Carp has the right idea, keep pounding and good things will happen. It only takes a few seconds to turn your season around! Good luck to everyone that still has a tag in hand!


----------



## mtn3531

JW683 said:


> Tough early rut hunting for me as well. Lots of time in the stand from the last week of October until yesterday. Only saw 1 shooter in that time and tons of different small bucks. Well, yesterday a buck we’ve been after for the last 4 seasons finally slipped up. We’ve noticed he became much more of a daylight mover later in November vs. earlier in the month. I set up in a tight funnel between 2 big bedding areas and shot him at 4:00. Carp has the right idea, keep pounding and good things will happen. It only takes a few seconds to turn your season around! Good luck to everyone that still has a tag in hand!
> View attachment 6991343


Great buck. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

great buck...good job..your right,it only takes a second to change everything


----------



## 1sawtooth

So seems like a lot of people experienced a poor season. Just wondering if CWD or EHD is having any effect on the overall health of our deer herd? I too have see less number of mature animals overall this year even with running a bunch of cameras and spending a lot of hours on stand. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 17ghk

I don't know about cwd but I hunt in a big area of private property and I've seen a lot of big coyote. population seems like it's way down from a couple of years ago. I know they killed off way to many doe with their stupid $5 urban doe tags that were probably being used everywhere.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hell, I've seen the best rut so far this year than I have in quite a few years. Also seen a ton of deer in general, and one farm that was dry the last few years to say the least, has been booming this year. Just lucky I guess. Lots of season left too guys n gals.


----------



## CarpCommander

Nice one JW!

Today was more of the same. Actually a lil slower than my typical sits have been. This morning, if I include all the deer I was able to see in the field, the ones that didn’t present a shot, the ones that were running, and the ones that were brown colored.....altogether, I saw.....about .......zero.

The evening sit was on fire though! 

It was warm and crazy windy, which I love, but I appreciated it much more today because I was setup in a highly sensitive travel corridor, and I need all the distraction/noise I can get in this spot. After sitting several hours, I heard a loud snap, and saw a little sheppie flying through the woods, as if sumptin was hot on her tail! She ended up zooming past my stand at 25yds. Then it got dark. The end. 

But seriously, it was sloooow. Zero in the AM, one yearling doe flying through the timber just before dark, nothing behind her. Wind was textbook. Entry and exits were surgical. Checked a few cams on the way out and they confirmed the deers were glued down today. 

Gotta work tomorrow, but then I’m off another 5 in a row. I’ll keep beating the timber like a $10 hooker, hoping for a payout, but not expecting much. 

Think I’ll spend a few of those sits on one of my Logan County farms flinging arrows at bogeys-daddy needs some meat for jerky!


----------



## CarpCommander

What’s really strange is on my primary farm, this was shaping up to be the best it’s been in over 15yrs of hunting it. I’ve never seen so many shooters as I saw this summer. Seemed like a new one popped up every other week. Last I can recall, there were around 7-8 solid shooters at the end of summer. I started feeling borderline cocky about which buck I was gonna dump, thinking I’d have ample opportunities. Nope! 

Some vanished after hard horn, but most stuck around. Then slowly a few more disappeared, until there were only 2-4 ‘resident’ bucks left. I’m struggling to cross paths with these guys; hopefully it’s just a matter of time.


----------



## The Phantom

I haven't seen any "big bucks" for several years.

But I've seen more deer, including small bucks, this year than have have in five years.


----------



## thirdhandman

JW683 said:


> Tough early rut hunting for me as well. Lots of time in the stand from the last week of October until yesterday. Only saw 1 shooter in that time and tons of different small bucks. Well, yesterday a buck we’ve been after for the last 4 seasons finally slipped up. We’ve noticed he became much more of a daylight mover later in November vs. earlier in the month. I set up in a tight funnel between 2 big bedding areas and shot him at 4:00. Carp has the right idea, keep pounding and good things will happen. It only takes a few seconds to turn your season around! Good luck to everyone that still has a tag in hand!
> View attachment 6991343


Congratulations on a very good buck. Since you took the time to get a greate photo, thought you might want to get it cast in stone.
http://framingonstone.com/ Great conversation piece.


----------



## byg

Great buck.. Great photo also


----------



## Frostyville

Watching a 150 and 130 class fight in the rain out the kitchen window with a doe watching from a safe distance right now. To far away for my phone to get a good picture and I suck at taking pics through my binocs. Pic was before they started fighting.


----------



## Meat

Ghosted last evening and I am staying out of the stand for a few days. Getting kind of burned out and I don't want to turn bow hunting into work. 

Meat


----------



## onlyaspike

Youth shotgun this weekend....that usually pushes a couple bucks we havent seen yet off neighboring farms and onto our place to hide....


----------



## hdrking2003

Beautiful afternoon to be in the stand, good wind and sun is shining. Hoping for some later rut action! Good luck all, be safe, and don't forget your orange this weekend!


----------



## Hoosierinohio

Been slow in Clark County for about a week. I'm hoping the youth gun noise moves them around a bit.


----------



## onlyaspike

Good luck today and .....GO BUCKS !!! O - H


----------



## hdrking2003

I - 0!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox county, I’ve seen 2 does with 2 fawns, and a goofy half rack spike buck. I’ve heard zero shots, and had a turkey gobbling at first light like it was spring time in the south.


----------



## IrishHunter1

4 does at 10:00 in Wayne county- beautiful morning.


----------



## byg

Seen 3 does and a buck cruising the field at 9:30


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Saw one buck about 7:15.Heard six shots before 11.

Heard one shot around 2:30.

Started to drizzle and I was under the impression that when it started it was going to keep raining.
Left the stand, chased a deer out of the field as I headed to my truck.
Came home, not raining.

Not going back!


----------



## hdrking2003

Didn't hunt this afternoon due to the threat of rain, even tho it didn't. Being cold and wet in the stand is one of my least favorite things. That's ok, watched the Buck's and made a fried food extravaganza with mama. This morning was quiet with only a button and his mama. The youth were out in full force tho. Only 15 shots up till 8am but between 8-9, it was like a war zone out there. From 9 till I got down at 11, shots were still trickling in the distance. Good to see the youth off their phones, video games, social media, etc, and in the woods. At least I hope it was the youth and not their daddys shooting for them. Lol. Back out in the morning.


----------



## Meister

Kinda slow in stark. Only heard 1 shot nearby. That same deer ended up in front of me fot 9 minutes and offered no mercy shot. So now I'm hunting a few cripples.


----------



## Tim/OH

No bucks on cam lately....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 9 deer a couple nights ago...only one of them was a buck, a small buck at that smh

Even had a lone doe bleating the whole time she was walking through...with no bucks behind her smh


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

They were still after the ladies in Knox tonight. Had a shooter with two does in the field, 3 mins after I got in the stand(3:30), but 80 yards was as close as they got. Saw 3 other bucks chasing the girls around the field before dark too, but they all needed another year or two. Saw a 3 legged doe tonight too. Didn't seem to be from anything recent and she was getting around just fine. Funny how 3 farms can be dead this weekend, and one is still booming with deer everywhere. Won't be back out till Thanksgiving morning-Sunday and hope to see some more action.


----------



## chase

Any opinions on when we can expect the second rut?


----------



## Meister

I think that's what hd is experiencing now. 

Back on food around my place it seems. No mature deer to be seen or on cams for me though. I'm just busy hunting the cripples which with my limited access, it's proving to be tricky as well.


----------



## Doinfire08

I’m gonna say prime post rut dates will be Dec 8-15. I would definitely be near a food source because that’s where he’ll be....especially if there’s snow on the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

I don't think we're to that point yet. I think it's still just the boys looking for love after their first taste of lovin this season, or the boys who didn't get any lovin yet.


----------



## IClark

My boy shot this on Youth Saturday. Not a bow kill but look at that grin!!


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Been really busy this year and finally made it to guernsey county on saturday for the youth hunt. We saw 14 different doe and two bucks. No shot opportunities on the bucks. Only one was a pretty decent 8 that was a long way off and absolutely didn't like the rattling i did to get his attention. 

On a side note: i couldn't wait to check a cam that i put up the first weekend in september. Once i got to the cam i was excited that it was still there even though its private property but when i opened the cam, i quickly realized that SD card had been stolen. sick to my stomach to say the least. Im guessing it was a neighbor that was caught on the property by the cam and decided to take the card.


----------



## cday34

Blanked in Knox county yesterday


----------



## Meat

IClark said:


> My boy shot this on Youth Saturday. Not a bow kill but look at that grin!!
> 
> View attachment 6995109
> View attachment 6995111


Great deer! Tell that young man congrats!

Meat


----------



## tim1676

Meat said:


> Great deer! Tell that young man congrats!
> 
> Meat


Heck ya....


----------



## mavoh

IClark said:


> My boy shot this on Youth Saturday. Not a bow kill but look at that grin!!


Congrats to your boy and you. Nice buck! What rifle/caliber is that?


----------



## IClark

mavoh said:


> Congrats to your boy and you. Nice buck! What rifle/caliber is that?


 ruger american predator 450 bushmaster


----------



## IClark

Thanks guys for all the kind comments! I'll pass the congrats along to my boy!!!


----------



## 1sawtooth

We just bought that gun in the new 350 Legend. Those guns are shooters. This one at 100 yards and that’s with Winchester 180 grain ammo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## billhalljr

Had fun week in woods but was either zero deer or shooters.














Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mavoh

Nice. My kids started with 20 ga. slug guns, then I bought a Ruger 77/357 for something more pleasant to shoot. The boy has killed three bucks with it so far--two inside 50 yards, one at about 75. Does the job, but I've been thinking about the 450, or possibly the new 350 legend, for a little more horsepower. How's the recoil on the 450?


----------



## IClark

mavoh said:


> Nice. My kids started with 20 ga. slug guns, then I bought a Ruger 77/357 for something more pleasant to shoot. The boy has killed three bucks with it so far--two inside 50 yards, one at about 75. Does the job, but I've been thinking about the 450, or possibly the new 350 legend, for a little more horsepower. How's the recoil on the 450?


Not bad in my opinion. I guess I would say it's a little less than a 20 gauge. My boy is 10 and loves shooting it.


----------



## killahog

I had 3 bucks just meander by tonight making alot of rubs and just munching on acorns.


----------



## The Phantom

*Licking county*

Was out on doe patrol this afternoon.
Made another trip to Raber Meats.
Doe field dressed at 93#. Not the biggest doe I've shot, but not the smallest. Guessing about 40# of bologna/ground venison coming my way!


----------



## mtn3531

Our friend in Ohio on our farm took his grandson out Saturday and missed a giant at 35 yds with a shotgun, and a doe at 15 yds with the shotgun. Said he'd never shot it before. Who takes a kid with a gun they've never shot? Good grief. That being said, he saw that same buck tonight running does hard grunting with every step. I'm just baffled at the whole shotgun deal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

funny things this time of year


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Our friend in Ohio on our farm took his grandson out Saturday and missed a giant at 35 yds with a shotgun, and a doe at 15 yds with the shotgun. Said he'd never shot it before. Who takes a kid with a gun they've never shot? Good grief. That being said, he saw that same buck tonight running does hard grunting with every step. I'm just baffled at the whole shotgun deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Kind of like the people who let their kids shoot 10 mins after legal shooting light I suppose, which is when I was getting out of my stand Sunday Eve, and still hearing shots trickling in the distance. Nice job parents, way to teach your kids ethical hunting practices!!


----------



## SplitBrow189

Had my target buck show up for the first time on camera during daylight on the 18th at 5:45pm. I was actually hunting that evening to the north east of where my trailcam is. He must have slipped through behind me or came straight south to my left and didn’t see him. No idea. Honestly im not even sure how to hunt this property. Seems like deer travel all over and then hit this big annual scrape at night. A few times during day light but seems foolish to hunt right over it when its mostly night activity although i wish i was that day when this big one came through. He seems to come to this scrape eevery two weeks or so. The trail cam footage I’ve been getting over this big scrape is interesting though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LONG RANGE

1sawtooth said:


> We just bought that gun in the new 350 Legend. Those guns are shooters. This one at 100 yards and that’s with Winchester 180 grain ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My son has one in a 223. Awesome little guns! Shooters for sure! I’ve been toying with getting the 350. How does it do on deer?


----------



## ohiobucks

Hmmm, 53 degrees...9 holes of golf, or a bow hunt this afternoon...??


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Hmmm, 53 degrees...9 holes of golf, or a bow hunt this afternoon...??


I know what I would do, and I don't even golf lol. I just turned down a motorcycle ride down to Freddie's for lunch cause some dumbazz signed up to work in the warehouse during the shutdown this week.[emoji3525]. Oh well, time and a half all week is hard to turn down!


----------



## 1sawtooth

No idea yet but we hope to find out next week. 30/30’s have killed a ton of deer over the years though and the Legend should be a little more lethal due to its larger bullet and increased energy. I’m a huge bow hunting fan but most of my family doesn’t hunt much so they just want to grab a gun a go. For this reason the gun opener is an annual family event which I love even though the weapon of choice isn’t my favorite. Good times for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> I know what I would do, and I don't even golf lol. I just turned down a motorcycle ride down to Freddie's for lunch cause some dumbazz signed up to work in the warehouse during the shutdown this week.[emoji3525]. Oh well, time and a half all week is hard to turn down!


Time and half makes momma happy!

I think I'm going to go sit in a good stand that overlooks a huge turnip / radish plot and see what pops out. I'll post up some pics later this afternoon with the view (and hopefully a deer)...


----------



## irishhacker

Good grief ladies.. go hunting

Y'all were super excited about the rut during October.. and the truth be told.. there is WAY more rut activity going on right now


----------



## ohiobucks

irishhacker said:


> Good grief ladies.. go hunting
> 
> Y'all were super excited about the rut during October.. and the truth be told.. there is WAY more rut activity going on right now


[emoji3]


----------



## The Phantom

*Knox county*

My daughter sent me a picture of a nice 8 point chasing a doe through her (my daughter's!) woods this morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Time and half makes momma happy!
> 
> I think I'm going to go sit in a good stand that overlooks a huge turnip / radish plot and see what pops out. I'll post up some pics later this afternoon with the view (and hopefully a deer)...


True story! Looking forward to the update.....from work[emoji2361]

Good luck!!


----------



## ohiobucks

I was never serious about the golf this afternoon...[emoji3]


----------



## ohiobucks

Should have went golfing this afternoon...skunked in Knox.


----------



## 1sawtooth

The rut is definitely on. My entire hunting experience has been in the rut this year. I may try golf soon. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harville

onlyaspike said:


> Pic from the short tracking....massive blood trail...Rage Hypodermic


Great job! It seems like your daughter is going to be a great hunter. I have a 13 years old daughter, we've been practicing in the field but never gone for hunting yet. Thinking about going to Portugal soon in order to look for property for sale in Portugal and investigate the hunting areas there. Thinking about taking my daughter with me, it can be a great opportunity for her for first hunting experience.


----------



## conservewild

Cell cams in Athens have dropped off dramatically the last week very few mature bucks and mostly at night.


----------



## IClark

Not sure if anybody is crazy enough to hunt today, if you are at least wear your hardhats!


----------



## choppertime

dang it ...got days off an mother nature gets in the way..oh well


----------



## Hampton3

I am proud to say I harvested my first deer with a bow yesterday. I bought my bow in April and started practicing. Now the family and I are having dear heart tacos tonight for dinner. :wink: I’m shooting 70 lbs. with 468 grain arrow. I figure the arrow would zip right through her, but it didn’t. I must of hit a twig or something. She ended up carrying my arrow off with her about 70 yards.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hampton3 said:


> I am proud to say I harvested my first deer with a bow yesterday. I bought my bow in April and started practicing. Now the family and I are having dear heart tacos tonight for dinner. :wink: I’m shooting 70 lbs. with 468 grain arrow. I figure the arrow would zip right through her, but it didn’t. I must of hit a twig or something. She ended up carrying my arrow off with her about 70 yards.
> View attachment 6996927
> 
> View attachment 6996929
> 
> View attachment 6996933
> 
> View attachment 6996937
> 
> View attachment 6996943


Hell yeah man, congrats! You're hooked for life now! Looks like a nice place to hunt too by the looks of the background of the farm in the one pic. What county?


----------



## Hampton3

I’m down in Morgan County. I’m hunting in some thick timber on the side of a hill. The farm is not mine unfortunately.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hampton3 said:


> I’m down in Morgan County. I’m hunting in some thick timber on the side of a hill. The farm is not mine unfortunately.


 I don't own any of the 4 farms I hunt, but I cherish them(and treat them) like they were my own. Good hunting land is hard to come by, just gotta appreciate what you have!


----------



## Normash Shwacks

hdrking2003 said:


> That's awesome Bill, you're a pretty smart feller! Lol. Definitely a growing population in Ohio. I saw one from the stand last year and my buddy sent me these pics last week of one that came thru when he was in stand and sharpened his claws on the tree next to him.


I had a grey bobcat at the base of my tree down in zaleski about 3 yrs. Ago. He was cool looking. Waaaay back in there

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampton3

hdrking2003 said:


> I don't own any of the 4 farms I hunt, but I cherish them(and treat them) like they were my own. Good hunting land is hard to come by, just gotta appreciate what you have!



Ain’t that the truth.


----------



## Meister

Wheweee.. bit windy.. thankful I built this box blind this summer. 0 so far. Not expecting much. Kiddo is napping with momma after a long day getting her tonsils out, so I snuck out the back door for a bit..


----------



## 1sawtooth

Anyone seeing cougars out? We have them apparently in Guernsey county. My father and two neighbors have seen them out. Long tails and approaching 200lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

1sawtooth said:


> Anyone seeing cougars out? We have them apparently in Guernsey county. My father and two neighbors have seen them out. Long tails and approaching 200lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seen trail cam pics of one in Morrow. Didn't believe my buddy at first but the pics are undeniable.


----------



## 6x5BC

1sawtooth said:


> Anyone seeing cougars out? We have them apparently in Guernsey county. My father and two neighbors have seen them out. Long tails and approaching 200lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I saw several Cougars out the other night at the grocery store. A couple were real trophies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

6x5BC said:


> I saw several Cougars out the other night at the grocery store. A couple were real trophies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


[emoji23]


----------



## Meister

Found out tonight someone killed the only known target buck in our immediate area. Supposedly during youth weekend. Can't help but find it odd the pic wasnt posted till today tho.. here's one we had of him..


----------



## Meat

Went out to find my blind was nearly destroyed by the wind. Had it mounted on a tower and one of the rods splintered and three of the tie downs were ripped off. Salvaged what I could and will be ordering a new rod from Rhino. Going to try and get another blind put up tomorrow because a buck I have been after for 2 years showed back up after being gone for a month and a half. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Mine is/was tied down with seven tent stakes, along with the back being tied to a tree. Unless I get back to Licking county before Monday I'll just wait for my Monday morning surprise on its condition.
I always put on my safety harness anyway so if the blind is unavailable I'll be in a tree!





Meat said:


> Went out to find my blind was nearly destroyed by the wind. Had it mounted on a tower and one of the rods splintered and three of the tie downs were ripped off. Salvaged what I could and will be ordering a new rod from Rhino. Going to try and get another blind put up tomorrow because a buck I have been after for 2 years showed back up after being gone for a month and a half.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocc

definitely making trip to ohio next year


----------



## Tim/OH

Hoping for a thanksgivings buck....


Tim


----------



## Meat

Tim/OH said:


> Hoping for a thanksgivings buck....
> 
> 
> Tim


Looks and feels like a good evening to be in stand. Good luck buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Meat said:


> Looks and feels like a good evening to be in stand. Good luck buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks meat....nothing so far

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Hoping for a thanksgivings buck....
> 
> 
> Tim


Happy Thanksgiving all, and good luck in the last part of this evening homie! Not a lot of activity this morning.


----------



## AmishMan007

Got this at around 1 today. First bow kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Congrats! Well done


“Nature is the art of God”


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats AmishMan! Welcome to the brotherhood and the obsession [emoji16]


----------



## AmishMan007

Thanks guys! [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen absolutely nothing yesterday evening 


Tim


----------



## HORNhunter00

Been slow in Medina County for two weeks straight. Starting to regret the two I passed early this month. Have a few decent bucks working the community scrape right at dark and into the night but zero day time movement. I have a lot of younger does on my property hoping it is a secondary rut hot spot.


----------



## hdrking2003

O-h!


----------



## mandrroofing

hdrking2003 said:


> O-h!


I-O !

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Getting skunked on my morning hunt, and hearing a trespasser shoot a shotgun on the farm I was on(family farm) doesn't even matter when the Buckeyes beat *ichigan, especially like they did today!! Also gained a new bow hanger that they left behind at the stand they must've been in today, so win win! Tried to track them down, but they were gone quickly. I was to the stand I thought they shot from within a half hour, and they were a ghost by then. By the looks of how new the hanger was, and the hole in the tree, it was definitely a new addition.


----------



## Doinfire08

Anyone seeing an increase in daylight activity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Doinfire08 said:


> Anyone seeing an increase in daylight activity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, our cameras have turned to pretty much nocturnal movements


----------



## The Phantom

Haven't seen a buck of any size for over a week.


----------



## onlyaspike

Orange Army will be out at it tomorrow.....Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## Doinfire08

onlyaspike said:


> Orange Army will be out at it tomorrow.....Be safe everyone!!!


Unfortunately with work, I won’t make it out until Thursday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin'dually

After a very slow season with very little daytime movement, I finally caught one moving daytime thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Doinfire08

smokin'dually said:


> After a very slow season with very little daytime movement, I finally caught one moving daytime thanksgiving morning.
> View attachment 7001557
> View attachment 7001561
> View attachment 7001565


Congrats on a bruiser!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

real nice buck....great day to get it done too!:wink:


----------



## Meat

Spent a good portion of my Saturday night chasing down a poacher. Heard shots at 9:30 very close to my house and texted my neighbor to see if it was him or if he heard them. He said no, but texted a moment later that there were flashlights at the end of his driveway. Against his, and my wife's advice, my temper got the best of me and I jumped in the truck and and sped over there to find this piece of trash parked right in the middle of the road and nowhere to be found. It was an adjoing property, not mine, so I sat there and waited, but he never came out of the brush. I took pictures of the car and license plate (KY plates, Fraternal Order of Police if you can believe that) and drove back to my house. I was barely inside when he came flying past my house down the road. I turned the photos and information into the Sheriff and DNR, but likely nothing will happen. Of course in my mind he shot one of the 2 giants that I have been after for 3 years, but who knows what or if he killed anything. Just burns me up that people do that, much less that close to my house and my neighbor's home.

Meat

Meat


----------



## Meat

I stand corrected! The ODNR called me this moring and my local game warden is following up on the case. Said he has already contacted KY officials and gotten information from them and is goign to try and get his dog down this afternoon to see if he can find any shell casings. Thank you ODNR!

Meat


----------



## corybrown50

Meat said:


> I stand corrected! The ODNR called me this moring and my local game warden is following up on the case. Said he has already contacted KY officials and gotten information from them and is goign to try and get his dog down this afternoon to see if he can find any shell casings. Thank you ODNR!
> 
> Meat


That's fantastic! We all get frustrated with the bureaucracy and think only the people doing the right thing get busted for stupid little stuff to make numbers....great to hear this stuff is being handled in a very efficient manner. 

Cory


----------



## corybrown50

I was out all day Friday. Some trailing in the morning, but on a second property in the evening I heard a MAJOR fight right at sunset. Guess their still sizing each other up or one thought the other was worn down....either way, keep rattling if you haven't punched the buck tag yet. Both hunts in Hamilton County. 

Cory


----------



## Hampton3

Cool deer! Congrats!


----------



## jbozdog

Meat said:


> Spent a good portion of my Saturday night chasing down a poacher. Heard shots at 9:30 very close to my house and texted my neighbor to see if it was him or if he heard them. He said no, but texted a moment later that there were flashlights at the end of his driveway. Against his, and my wife's advice, my temper got the best of me and I jumped in the truck and and sped over there to find this piece of trash parked right in the middle of the road and nowhere to be found. It was an adjoing property, not mine, so I sat there and waited, but he never came out of the brush. I took pictures of the car and license plate (KY plates, Fraternal Order of Police if you can believe that) and drove back to my house. I was barely inside when he came flying past my house down the road. I turned the photos and information into the Sheriff and DNR, but likely nothing will happen. Of course in my mind he shot one of the 2 giants that I have been after for 3 years, but who knows what or if he killed anything. Just burns me up that people do that, much less that close to my house and my neighbor's home.
> 
> Meat
> 
> Meat


Working hard being a bow hunter on my land I often hear a gun shot at day break and just before dark out of gun season. Its on private land and I always assume its poaching. No one going on anyone else land to find out. Will never know.


----------



## corybrown50

jbozdog said:


> Working hard being a bow hunter on my land I often hear a gun shot at day break and just before dark out of gun season. Its on private land and I always assume its poaching. No one going on anyone else land to find out. Will never know.


I know those in Brown County are taking this very seriously now that some "conditions" have recently changed. I'll leave that to the locals to understand what I am saying. I'll add that there are "tactical" units even in ODNR....

Cory


----------



## 1sawtooth

Meat said:


> I stand corrected! The ODNR called me this moring and my local game warden is following up on the case. Said he has already contacted KY officials and gotten information from them and is goign to try and get his dog down this afternoon to see if he can find any shell casings. Thank you ODNR!
> 
> Meat


Yes this is awesome. Please keep us posted and hope they are successful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AttilaTheHun

*Not with a bow but my gun but still thrilled none the less*



mtn3531 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I still can’t believe I got him!! Shot him opening day of gun at 25yds. Could have gotten him with my bow.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

I don’t understand why my pics get turned over and don’t know how to fix it!!&#55358;&#56620;&#55358;&#56620;


----------



## Meat

AttilaTheHun said:


> I still can’t believe I got him!! Shot him opening day of gun at 25yds. Could have gotten him with my bow.


That is a true giant! Congrats! 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Meat said:


> That is a true giant! Congrats!
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Meat! Hope you get that poacher!!!


----------



## onlyaspike

Holy crap!!! Great Buck!!! Congratulations!!! What county did that monster come from?


----------



## birddog1

Went out Friday afternoon, conditions were perfect, minimal wind, very quiet. I was really excited as it got closer to dark. At 4pm my phone started to blow up from. Y wife and son, which is surprising since they know not call when I’m out there. Turns out my mother-in-law was being rushed to the hospital, they thought she had a stroke. So I had to hustle out of the woods and rush to the hospital. It wasn’t a stroke, it was seizures from a fall and hitting her head. 

Went out for gun yesterday and today. Was in the woods before sunup yesterday and hunted until dark but only saw 1 deer, hunted 4 hours today and jumped two deer behind my stand. It’s been a crappy few days all around but at least my M-I-L is back home.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

onlyaspike said:


> Holy crap!!! Great Buck!!! Congratulations!!! What county did that monster come from?


Thank you. Hocking county. He was chasing a doe that went right under my stand.


----------



## WEEGEE

4th page back??? rut must be running it's course... heard very few shots this week.
read where we are above last yrs report at this time,but don't know for sure..Hardin co.


----------



## Meister

Congrats Atilla! My buddy Greg showed me your pics tonight on his phone. I told him I knew I saw those pics somewhere. Small world! Incredible mass!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Meister said:


> Congrats Atilla! My buddy Greg showed me your pics tonight on his phone. I told him I knew I saw those pics somewhere. Small world! Incredible mass!


Thanks Meister! Greg’s a great guy and a good friend. He took a real nice one too this season. Yes it is a small world!! LOL!


----------



## arrowflinger79

Is everybody done hunting for the year? I was able to get out for a little bit last night. First time in about 3 weeks due to preparing for final exams. We have been seeing a lot of deer in the fields from the house. Nobody has been hunting our woods during gun season with the hopes that deer would seek refuge in there. Got settled in my stand and the neighbor guy texts me stating there is somebody on the back side of our woods just standing on the property line and facing into our woods. He is lucky he didn't shoot because the only way he was going to kill anything was going to be shooting into our woods. I ended up seeing 2 younger bucks and 3 does.


----------



## Liveblue23

I got a buck first week of Nov and have just been waiting to take a couple does late season. I work as a SRO so I'll have a good break coming up for Christmas. Decent chance my Revolt X will be in by then as well. [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The rut is definitely not over, at least in Knox county. Must be the beginning of the secondary rut, which I predict will be in full swing by next weekend. This morning had multiple small bucks cruising and responding to calls, also had a shooter chasing a doe HARD 80 yards in front of me. She came back down the ridge to 25 yards broadside but he never followed. I wanted to shoot her in the worst way, but of course figured he'd be down after her. Wrong again!! This eve had a couple smaller bucks pushing does in a field but nothing worth an arrow.


----------



## Doinfire08

Sorry for the late post guys but here it goes:.....I hunted December 4-8 with the ol’ slug gun in Tuscarawas county. After 5 days of hunting mornings and afternoons I can tell you I only saw 4 deer. I heard VERY FEW shots off in the distance. However, I did have 4 cameras out during those dates. The does were making their presence known at nighttime, as well as a few small bucks. A couple around 120”. I did have pics of a few of those bucks fighting pretty aggressively. I also had pics of those bucks chasing does, as well as making scrapes. So there is still a few hot does around. All in all, I saw VERY few deer during daylight hours and no bucks. ALL of our big bucks have completely disappeared. Just hoping they made it through the season and its not because of the other reason...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billhalljr

This isn't going help matters








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

billhalljr said:


> This isn't going help matters
> View attachment 7009773
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Wow, that seems early to me. 

Meat


----------



## Bowhuner99

Awesome deer congratulations


----------



## Bowhuner99

Wow that things a monster


----------



## Tiggie_00

Hey all, I'm still alive my soon to be ex wife hasn't killed me yet. Btw Happy Holidays alot of big deer this season. You never know I just may get in a tree this season.


----------



## Meister

Everyone give up? Lol


----------



## Doinfire08

Meister said:


> Everyone give up? Lol


I did. My season is over until 2020. Time to kill a few mallards. Crazy to think next year this time Trump will be re-elected for his second term. Time flies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

Meister said:


> Everyone give up? Lol


Yep rut was over dec 7th at 4:47am. Did you not get the memo? Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meat

Went out last night and had a doe and button come in, that was all. A lot of night movement, but little daylight activity. This weekends gun season will probably push them even more to be nocturnal. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Getting ready to head out on doe patrol in a few minutes.
One buck, one doe down.
Two to go!


----------



## RH1

I'm still hard at it.. I've not seen a legit shooter since early last season. 
I will fill a doe permit soon since we are eating the last package today. 
I figure the more sits I put in that it tips the odds in my favor. 
Hopefully the weather goes bad soon and the big boys are forced to head to the fields earlier than normal. Our field edges and fence lines are littered with huge rubs but have not seen anything headed to them. 
Earlier season my son saw the same 160 class 10 point numerous times but was unable to get in the right tree. Hopefully he's still around. I'm trying my best to stay positive and optimistic


----------



## IClark

Yeah my season ended the Saturday of gun week. My wife took a small buck with her muzzle loader on the second day of gun and I took a doe down in Gallia county on Saturday. Between my 10 year old son, my wife and myself we put 8 deer on the ground this year. I'm a blessed man. Good luck to all you late season hunters!


----------



## HORNhunter00

Not me. Have 4-5 shooters hanging around and 3 big oak flats littered with acorns I’m hoping they move this evening after it snowed all night and day here in Medina County.


----------



## Meister

I've not had one mature deer show up, even at night. Been a rough year. Plan to make a push through January. Hanging some new sets to prepare.


----------



## Liveblue23

I got a buck first week of Nov. Just been waiting till Christmas break and gonna try and kill a doe or two. Not like the weather is gonna really push them to food though lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

I'm still hunting, but more for does now than anything else. I've already accepted that this year will be a buck-less season for me, so my concentration is on freezer meat. Seen some big boys this year, and passed a few decent bucks that I don't regret at all. Would still like to put one down given the opportunity, so will be hunting food sources, but I believe reality has set in. Will probably call it quits for the season at the end of 2019, but maybe one or two hunts right before ML season. That'll be it for me.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I'm still hunting, but more for does now than anything else. I've already accepted that this year will be a buck-less season for me, so my concentration is on freezer meat. Seen some big boys this year, and passed a few decent bucks that I don't regret at all. Would still like to put one down given the opportunity, so will be hunting food sources, but I believe reality has set in. Will probably call it quits for the season at the end of 2019, but maybe one or two hunts right before ML season. That'll be it for me.


Winners never quit, quitters never win lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Winners never quit, quitters never win lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I definitely felt like I lost this year so far, lol. Did get a doe in mid October, so should be thankful for that at least, and shouldn't have any problem getting another one or two by the time I hang up the bow for the season. Typical burnt out feeling I get every year at about this point in the season. Such a loser, lol.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I definitely felt like I lost this year so far, lol. Did get a doe in mid October, so should be thankful for that at least, and shouldn't have any problem getting another one or two by the time I hang up the bow for the season. Typical burnt out feeling I get every year at about this point in the season. Such a loser, lol.


I can't talk. I've killed a couple of coyotes, and lots and lots of time. Regretting passing on a couple of bulls during elk season. First world problems though [emoji23]. I'm ready for 2020, isn't that what hindsight is anyways? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I can't talk. I've killed a couple of coyotes, and lots and lots of time. Regretting passing on a couple of bulls during elk season. First world problems though [emoji23]. I'm ready for 2020, isn't that what hindsight is anyways?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


True story, lol.


----------



## Meat

hdrking2003 said:


> I definitely felt like I lost this year so far, lol. Did get a doe in mid October, so should be thankful for that at least, and shouldn't have any problem getting another one or two by the time I hang up the bow for the season. Typical burnt out feeling I get every year at about this point in the season. Such a loser, lol.


Sounds like we are having very similar seasons HDR. Was seeing a lot of deer early season and passed on a marginal 8 point that I have gotten many pics of since and am happy I passed. Killed a doe on a 70 degree evening in Oct so I could focus on any shooters that may cross my path during the rut. Well, that never happened and the 2 biggest bucks I have been after for 3 years have both disappeared. I will be able to hunt quite a few mornings over the next couple weeks, but that burned out feeling is making 4:30 a.m. seem pretty rediculous! 

Meat


----------



## conservewild

Still getting some 3 year olds on cam mostly at last light or at night all the 4 plus year olds have disappeared assuming most are dead


----------



## Meister

I think I'm busting out the recurve now. That means nothing is safe. Id probably even shoot a WV 11 point. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Meat said:


> Sounds like we are having very similar seasons HDR. Was seeing a lot of deer early season and passed on a marginal 8 point that I have gotten many pics of since and am happy I passed. Killed a doe on a 70 degree evening in Oct so I could focus on any shooters that may cross my path during the rut. Well, that never happened and the 2 biggest bucks I have been after for 3 years have both disappeared. I will be able to hunt quite a few mornings over the next couple weeks, but that burned out feeling is making 4:30 a.m. seem pretty rediculous!
> 
> Meat


Heard that brother! Definitely makes the evening hunts sound waaaaaay more appealing to me right now, lol.


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 15 behind the house here in Morrow county 2 nights ago, one spiker chasing a young doe all over the picked bean field.

Had a big doe with 2 little ones coming in perfect, then they heard my daughter taking the dog out to wizz (I'm only 100 yards off of my back porch) - they spooked and went the other direction...

I'm only hunting some evenings now, I haven't given up all hope yet...


----------



## hdrking2003

Somebody forgot to tell the lil bucks of Knox county that the rut was over. Watched 3 of them chase close to 20 does all over the woods and the winter wheat field in front of me yesterday eve. Was literally the craziest chase scene I may have ever seen. Non stop In one door and out the other for around 45 mins. Unfortunately the deer did not like the guy walking his dog up the road, talking on his cell phone. Their eyes were glued to him at one point and when he let out a big sneeze, I watched about 20 waiving tails head back to the woods. Disappointing to say the least as they were headed my way, and was REALLY looking forward to a trip to Rabers. Maybe next time. When I walked back to the truck, there was a VERY strong smell of buck juice where the lil boys were chasing the girls in the field. Unmistakable smell fo sho.


----------



## page xt

. It appears they are checking old scrapes , maybe the second rut


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw a small 6 pt chasing a doe in Knox this morning.... grunting all over the place. She was not interested.


----------



## arrowflinger79

My season has finally come to a close. I was blessed to take this very nice tall 7pt yesterday evening. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find him until this morning due to him crossing onto the neighbors property. I had trail cam pictures of him in velvet but nothing since. He showed back up on the cam yesterday morning and met his fate yesterday evening. He is 15" wide with his longest tine being 12 1/2". I was after another deer but when I saw him last night I just couldn't pass him up. Our woods was full of deer and I had a total of 14 within 60 yds when I shot him. He actually spooked the first time I drew but about 30 minutes later he decided to head back my way again.


----------



## WEEGEE

nice job,in cold weather too good buck to remember.


----------



## hdrking2003

He's a dandy arrowflinger, congrats man!


----------



## hdrking2003

Let's go Buckeyes!!! 0-H.....


----------



## The Phantom

I-o


----------



## Discipline12 $

Trevor Lawrence's neck looks swollen
He may breed Ohio State


----------



## Meat

I have seen a total of 2 deer since the week gun season ended. All my cams show nocturnal movement and one shooter that showed up one night and no more. Am considering staying home until the temps drop. 

Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

Discipline12 $ said:


> Trevor Lawrence's neck looks swollen
> He may breed Ohio State


Nah, that was just him retaining water due to his period. Luckily the refs helped him out with that issue.


----------



## Discipline12 $

hdrking2003 said:


> Discipline12 $ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor Lawrence's neck looks swollen
> He may breed Ohio State
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that was just him retaining water due to his period. Luckily the refs helped him out with that issue.
Click to expand...

So you're saying Ohio State got screwed?
So I guess I was right LMAO 😂


----------



## choppertime

We get muzzle loader here for a couple days...then get to finish out the beginning of the new year with archery hunting till Feb. 2.....hope we get some snow so the deer get active looking for food......good luck to the ones that continue bowhhunt!


----------



## conservewild

Be careful out there saw one with no horns near Athens and another half rack those full size does can easily be bucks


----------



## IClark

wow this thread died! Any news out there? Anybody still grinding it out the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Meat

I killed my second doe last week and have given up on killing a buck this season. All my shooters disappeared after gun season and nothing new has shown up. 

Meat


----------



## tOSU

IClark said:


> wow this thread died! Any news out there? Anybody still grinding it out the last couple of weeks?


Yup still at it. Have had a buck drop one side & looks like a couple others have shed completly.


----------



## Hampton3

I’m gonna try and get out this Sunday. I haven’t been out in the woods in while.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Yeah we’re seeing a lot loosing antlers now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phantom

Saw 15 in Licking county last Monday, closest was 190 yards.
Saw 26 in Knox county last Tuesday, closest 100 yards.
Saw 10 in Licking county last Thursday, had three yearling bucks at 20 yards.
Saw 22 in Knox county this afternoon/evening. Closest 250 yards. Had three bucks going at it. They were 400 yards away and I could hear them!
Probably won't be out in the morning, but I'm not done. Looking for two more does, (maybe three).




IClark said:


> wow this thread died! Any news out there? Anybody still grinding it out the last couple of weeks?


----------



## 1sawtooth

We saw 96 is Pluto county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdrking2003

1sawtooth said:


> We saw 96 is Pluto county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Say what now? Lol


----------



## corybrown50

Nothing out last night except frost bite from climbing out of the stand with light weight gloves on. Forgot about the steel..... no feeling in the tips of my pinky, ring, and middle fingers on my left hand.....

Cory


----------



## Liveblue23

Saw 10 tonight. One good 3 year old. Got this mega doe last light. Wraps up my season.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Still at it here and there with the recurve. Nothing's safe inside 15 yards unless it's a shed buck. Didn't see any tonight but had something cross my main path about 60 yards behind the box blind I was in (fresh tracks).. buddies girl friend killed a real nice one in Malvern tonight.


----------



## IClark

Had a nice 2 year old 6 point out cruising behind my house. He was checking his scrapes along the field edge then disappeared into the timber.


----------



## callmin

Heading to plum brook in Sandusky on 2/1/20 for a controlled gun hunt. Gonna save my last two doe tags for that. Might as well try and shoot does up there and let the ones on my farms live on for another year


----------



## RH1

I'm still at it. Out right now. Beautiful afternoon to sit .


----------



## Meat

Calling for temps in the 40s and 50s for the rest of season here in SE Ohio. I may give it one last go tonight and then call it. May use these warmer afternoons to go ahead and get my stands and sticks down.

Good luck to those still after it. 

Meat


----------



## The Phantom

Headed to Licking county this afternoon.


----------



## RH1

I was able to take a nice big doe yesterday evening. I have 3 more sits left this and Still holding on to my buck tag.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I was able to take a nice big doe yesterday evening. I have 3 more sits left this and Still holding on to my buck tag.


Congrats RH! Wish you luck on that last tag too. I have one more sit left in me, which will be Sunday, and looking to burn my last tag on something tasty.


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats RH! Wish you luck on that last tag too. I have one more sit left in me, which will be Sunday, and looking to burn my last tag on something tasty.


Sounds like a plan! Was hoping some does from the neighbors would slip into my backyard corn pile up here in Seneca county but ever since gun season they're sticking close to the cover about 100 yards from the property line. Unfortunately I'm down to two packs of deer sticks from rabers. Man I could use another deer. Lol


----------



## callmin

They’re out moving early tonight. Just saw 2 really nice bucks feeding in the neighbors field at about 4:25. Rain moving in tonight. Should be good night to hunt


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Sounds like a plan! Was hoping some does from the neighbors would slip into my backyard corn pile up here in Seneca county but ever since gun season they're sticking close to the cover about 100 yards from the property line. Unfortunately I'm down to two packs of deer sticks from rabers. Man I could use another deer. Lol


Bro, those deer sticks go FAST!!!! Pack of 100 only lasted about 2 months at my house. Didn't give hardly any away, and don't have any kids eating em either, just me. Lol. Soooooooo damn good!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Bro, those deer sticks go FAST!!!! Pack of 100 only lasted about 2 months at my house. Didn't give hardly any away, and don't have any kids eating em either, just me. Lol. Soooooooo damn good!


Yeah I guess i'm to generous. I gave a few packs away and I let my wife and kids eat em. I guess I know now for next year to just take and have a whole deer made into sticks. Lol!!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Yeah I guess i'm to generous. I gave a few packs away and I let my wife and kids eat em. I guess I know now for next year to just take and have a whole deer made into sticks. Lol!!


Now that's a good plan! Don't miss out on their cheddar trail bologna tho, best I've ever had(and I've had a bunch)! They make a hot pepper cheese version too.
If you've ever had regular Troyers trail bologna that you can find in the grocery stores, it's like that only better.


----------



## Meat

This guy was in front of my stand 15 mins before I got there. I have passed him before because of his age, appears young to me, maybe 2.5? Would have been nice just to see a decent buck since I haven’t seen one since the second week of Nov! 

Might give it a try again Sunday afternoon, matters if it is rain or snow that shows up. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Had a doe and two fawns jump the fence at 4:55 yesterday and I missed the doe. Thought she was at 40, but was 47 yards away.
Had two deer in the field at 2:30.
Saw a total of 16, but most were on the neighboring property, including four yearling bucks.
Hope to get out a few more times next week.


----------



## corybrown50

Interesting everyone seems to be seeing earlier than when I've been getting in, around 3:30. Maybe one last sit from 1 to dark? Thoughts? 

Cory


----------



## The Phantom

They usually come out around 5 or later. Was surprised to see those two so early.
I'd say the sooner the better this last week.


----------



## corybrown50

1 doe down Sunday. 2 more tags to fill before Sunday night......I'm still out!

Cory


----------

